# News - Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?



## Administrator (29. November 2004)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,337907


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (29. November 2004)

Far Cry ist besser.
und bei HL2 den  ganzen videos wo die ganzen spiegelungen auf den dach und den panzern von den viechern waren ist im spiel gar nix zu sehn verarschung hoch 3!


----------



## pfender (29. November 2004)

USS-VOYAGER am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry ist besser.
> und bei HL2 den  ganzen videos wo die ganzen spiegelungen auf den dach und den panzern von den viechern waren ist im spiel gar nix zu sehn verarschung hoch 3!



Nur ein Spiel,
ich bin von dem Spiel eher enttäuscht.
96& in Punkto Grafik kann doch nicht sein, was hat die Source Engine was die Cry Engine nicht hat?
Die Source engine ist lediglich auf der Alten aufgebaut und mit neuen Features aufgepusht.
Ich würde dem Game nicht mehr als 92% geben.
Außerdem war fast der gesamte Gamehype von Half life 2 gefakt.
Sie haben in den E3 Videos 2003 ja keine wirklichen hl2 Spielszenen gezeigt.
Dinge, die uns so fasziniert haben wie der Hydralevel wurden gelöscht, genau wie der Traptown Level. Die Küste sieht auch nicht so toll aus wie in den Videos.
Die Videos waren anscheinend nur zum Anregungskauf gedacht reine Geschäftspolitik, na klasse Valve.
Gafakte Spieleszenen als Ingame Video darzustellen ist schon eine Schande.
Genauso rausgenommen wie viele Maps sind auch Waffen wie z.B. die OICW oder die beliebte Gauss Gun.
Sogar lange angekündigte Monster wie den Prowler,Bullsquid und Blobber Cheeks wurden entfernt.

Lasst euch nicht zu sehr täuschen Half Life 2 hebt sich keineswegs von Doom3 und FarCry ab!


----------



## LopezdieMaus (29. November 2004)

Der beste Egoshooter ist entweder Systemschock 2 oder Terra Nowa


----------



## Graffin (29. November 2004)

@Pfender
HL2 hebt sich nicht von Doom3 ab????
Da muss ich aber herzhaft lachen....


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2004)

Graffin am 29.11.2004 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> @Pfender
> HL2 hebt sich nicht von Doom3 ab????
> Da muss ich aber herzhaft lachen....




haben wir das nicht schon zum erbrechen in tausenden von anderen threads durchdiskutiert ? über technische aspekte kann man streiten über geschmack, aber nicht !(wie diplomatisch von mir   )


----------



## silencer1 (29. November 2004)

Doom 3 hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht. Die Levels in Half-Life sind eintönig, die "Rätsel" immer die gleichen, eine KI ist nicht vorhanden. 88% wären in Ordnung gewesen.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (29. November 2004)

Graffin am 29.11.2004 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> @Pfender
> HL2 hebt sich nicht von Doom3 ab????
> Da muss ich aber herzhaft lachen....


achja?
wo sind die unterschiede? ausser das es auch mal deutsch ist


----------



## EyolfAki (29. November 2004)

USS-VOYAGER am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry ist besser.
> und bei HL2 den  ganzen videos wo die ganzen spiegelungen auf den dach und den panzern von den viechern waren ist im spiel gar nix zu sehn verarschung hoch 3!



Sehr komisch, dass ich Spiegelungen habe und auch sehen kann. Man sollte nicht von sich auf andere schließen. Du solltest auch schon das passende Equipment haben, bevor man solche Aussagen macht. Hast du überhaupt den Rechner, den du da angegeben hast? Das nehme ich dir nicht ab, denn HL² sieht mit allen Details auf guten Rechnern weit besser aus als Far Cry. Ich spiele übrigens auch gern Far Cry, also kann ich mir da eine Meinung bilden. Hast du HL² durchgezockt? Sicher nicht...

96% würde ich dem Spiel allerdings auch nicht geben. 91% wären, m.E. angemessen, aber es ist definitiv die Egoshooter-Refernz momentan.

Übrigens: Dass Level, Monster oder Waffen später doch aus dem Spiel fallen, ist völlig normal und wird überall so gemacht. Bei den anderen bekommt man es nur nicht so mit, weil die behutsam Infos nach außen geben. Man kann über Valve denken, was man will, aber HL² ist dem Hype gerecht geworden (jedenfalls mehr als Black & White seinerzeit).


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2004)

USS-VOYAGER am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> und bei HL2 den  ganzen videos wo die ganzen spiegelungen auf den dach und den panzern von den viechern waren ist im spiel gar nix zu sehn verarschung hoch 3!




auch unter dx9 ?


----------



## EyolfAki (29. November 2004)

silencer1 am 29.11.2004 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doom 3 hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht. Die Levels in Half-Life sind eintönig, die "Rätsel" immer die gleichen, eine KI ist nicht vorhanden. 88% wären in Ordnung gewesen.



Leute, beschäftigt euch doch mal mit dem Spiel. Da ist sehr wohl eine KI vorhanden. Beispiel die Level, wo man die Geschütztürme nutzen muss, um sich vor den Massen an Combines zu verteidigen. Wenn man alle Zugänge versperrt und weit dahinter die Türme aufstellt, dann versuchen die die Türme per Handgranaten auszuschalten und dann sicher die Barrikaden entfernen zu entfernen. Das ist keine KI?

Ich bin sicherlich kein Fanboy, aber gute Leistungen erkenne ich an und kann solche Pauschalveruteilungen nicht ab. Wenn man natürlich ein Spiel auf leichtester Stufe und Godmodus durchspielt, dann wurdert es mich nciht, dass man sowas übersieht.

Übrigens empfinde ich die Levels in HL² genauso eintönig wie in Doom 3, in HL² sind sie aber wenigstens mal abwechslungsreicher gestaltet.


----------



## pfender (29. November 2004)

EyolfAki am 29.11.2004 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> silencer1 am 29.11.2004 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nennt mir ein Feature warum Half Life 2 besser aussieht als FArcry?


----------



## borzork (29. November 2004)

So langsam bekomme ich den Eindruck dass die Hälfte der Pro-HL2 Postings von deutschen Valve-Mitarbeitern geschrieben werden.


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2004)

borzork am 29.11.2004 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> deutschen Valve-Mitarbeitern




da gibts auch sicher jede menge


----------



## Buesel (29. November 2004)

1. doom3
2. painkiller
3. half life 2
...
...
...
1054. far cry


----------



## Schisshase (29. November 2004)

Kleiner Fehler in der Umfrage bei "Lieblingswaffe". Es gibt in HL2 keine Desert Eagle. Das ist ne HK USP bzw. P2000  oder sowas, aber niemals ne DE.


----------



## EyolfAki (29. November 2004)

pfender am 29.11.2004 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nennt mir ein Feature warum Half Life 2 besser aussieht als FArcry?



Da könnte ich jetzt genauso gegenfragen: Welche Feature hat Far Cry, die HL² nicht hat?

Ich finde die Grafik bei Far Cry ziemlich künstlich, die von HL² ist realistischer umgesetzt. Da ist auch der Knackpunkt. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Source Engine besser als die Cry-Engine ist. Da weiß niemand, was beide noch leisten könnten.

Ändert nichts daran, dass auch Far Cry ein gutes Spiel ist und ich gern gespielt habe. Aber ich habe doch gemerkt, dass HL² mich mehr motivierte weiterzuspielen als Doom 3 oder Far Cry.

Übrigens habe ich gerade in der PC Games nachgelesen, dass NVIDIA bei HL² im DX8.1 Modus laufen. Kein Wunder, dass der andere so manche Effekte nicht sieht. Dann sollte man sich aber über Valve aufregen, wieso das so ist und nicht so tun, als ob die Engine das nicht darstellen kann.

Zu guter Letzt: Nein, ich bin kein Valvemitarbeiter. Finde es schon interessant, dass man sich für eine positive Meinung rechtfertigen muss. Aber das ist Deutschland im Jahre 2004. Meckern ist gesellschaftsfähig - und man wundert sich, warum es immer weiter bergab geht. Besserung ist nicht in Sicht - bissel OT, aber was solls...


----------



## pfender (29. November 2004)

EyolfAki am 29.11.2004 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> pfender am 29.11.2004 10:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.
Mich hat Half Life 2 sehr motiviert weiterzuspielen warum???
ich habe die ganze Zeit auf den Knackpunkt gewartet auf das JETZT KOMMTS jetzt wird hl2 so richtig super.
Vergebens.

2.Dass die Nvidia Grafikkarten nur dabei unter dx 8.1 laufen ist eine alte News und außerdem gilt dass nur für  Geforce FX Karten die zwar theoretisch Dx9 besitzen aber praktisch für Dx 9 zu langsam sind.
Geforce 6 läuft auch auf dx 9 .
Und wer eine Geforce fx Karte hat kann es auch über dx 9 laufen lassen,
Consolenbefehl:dxlevel 9


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. November 2004)

BLACKDIMMU am 29.11.2004 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Graffin am 29.11.2004 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sag nur ein Wort: Abwechslungsreichtum.   
So nun einfach dieses Wort wirken lassen, evtl. auch mal laut aussprechen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## tooth2323 (29. November 2004)

Ich kann nur sagen das hl² der beste shooter seit Quake 3 ist, ich weiß Q3 ist MP, trotzdem hat es hl² geschafft mich an den PC zu fesseln, wie einst Q3. Ich hatte mir schon den Effekt bei Doom3 erhoft, leider ist der nicht so eingetreten. 

Ich bin ehrlich nach dem ganzen hype um hl²  und die leichte entäuschung bei Doom3 war ich etwas vorsichtig.

Aber hl² macht ein riesen Spaß darauf kommt es an bei einem guten Game.
Natürlich muss Grafik, KI, etc. auch stimmen, ich finde das ist bei hl² sehr gut gelungen. eine entäuschung war nur den Steam  

Trotzdem der King bleibt für mich der DUKE


----------



## EyolfAki (29. November 2004)

pfender am 29.11.2004 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> [1.
> Mich hat Half Life 2 sehr motiviert weiterzuspielen warum???
> ich habe die ganze Zeit auf den Knackpunkt gewartet auf das JETZT KOMMTS jetzt wird hl2 so richtig super.
> Vergebens.
> ...



Na ok, dann mögen wir zwei unterschiedliche Art von Spielen. 

Mir musst du das nicht erzählen, sondern dem Herrn Voyager, der ja meint diese ganzen DX9-Spiegelungen etc. würde es nicht geben. So wie sich sein Comment liest, hat er seine FX-Karte nur im DX8.1 Modus laufen gehabt und den renderpfad nicht umgestellt. Aber hauptsache erstmal meckern. Oder er hat es umgestellt, sich den ersten Level angesehen wo sich kaum was "spiegelt" und wieder ausgestellt - scheiss Grafik! Diese ganzen Effekte werden eben dezent eingesetzt.

So, ich gehe jetzt erstmal ein anderes, geiles Spiel zocken: PES 4. Mal sehen wann sich hier die ersten FIFA Fans melden (kleiner Seitenhieb zum Thema hier )


----------



## iam-cool (29. November 2004)

> Da könnte ich jetzt genauso gegenfragen: Welche Feature hat Far Cry, die HL² nicht hat?



Dynamische berechnung von Lichtquellen und schatten(HL2 Taschenlampe lol),
grossse weitläufige Aussenareale,nicht alle 5min nen Ladescreen, wirklich gute KI(mit abstand beste KI im Game sektor bis jetzt)usw 

Sorry, aber HL2 hat bis auf Rediosity(Light maps die indirecte Lichteinstrahlung vorteuschen) nichts was Far Cry nicht auch hat, im gegenzug hat Far Cry aber einiges was HL2 nicht hat und macht einiges was HL2 auch hat besser.

Far Cry ist für mich ATM der beste Shooter, ich bin wirklich kein Shooter Fan aber Far Cry hab ich 2x auf unterschiedlichen Schwirigkeitsgraden durchgezockt und das heisst schon was. Der wiedersoielwert ist aufgrund des freien Level disign mit vielen lösungswegen einfach viel höher.


----------



## matt2000deluxe (29. November 2004)

Alle reden immer von Grafik.... Ich persönlich finde HL² eines der besten Games die bis jetzt auf den Markt gekommen sind, zumindest im Ego-Shooter Genre. Trotzdem find ich Duke Nukem 3D noch um einiges geiler! 
Oh nein! Das kann ja garnicht sein! DN3D hat ja keine DX6, DX7, DX8 und DX9 Effekte! Oh Gott, der Duke hat überhaupt keine DirectX Unterstützung! Sofort ab in die Tonne damit, wer will schon Spiele ohne super-hammer-directX9-Grafik....   
Die Welt der Gamer ist einerseits einfach traurig geworden. Sehr viele meckern über jedes Game, da frag ich mich doch wieso diejenigen überhaupt noch zocken.... 

So, meine Meinung. Jetzt könnt ihr mich fertig machen und sonst was alles! Das war mein einziger Kommentar zu diesem Thread, weil jeder weitere Sinnlos wäre und ich erst garnicht auf so Dinge eingeh die jetzt dann folgen werden.



Spoiler



It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum!


----------



## Milller (29. November 2004)

Buesel am 29.11.2004 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. doom3
> 2. painkiller
> 3. half life 2
> ...
> ...






Buesel, du bist bestimmt einer der dis vor kurzem noch PacMan gespielt hat, blos nicht nachdenken, Gehirn aus und ballern.
Ok macht ja manchmal auch Bock, aber seit ich FarCry oder jetzt HalfLife2 zocke, ist ja wohl eine neue Zeit angebrochen.
Doom3 ist ein Flop, spätestens als ich den Getränkeautomat nicht benutzen konnte   .
Ne mal wirklich... das sind so die kleinen Dinge die unterm Strich Atmosphare sind, wo man abtaucht.

also meine Charts

1. FarCry
1. HalfLife2
...
...
413.Doom3
812.Painkiller


Für mich gehören beide auf den ersten Platz.
Und dann kommt lange nichts, bzw ältere Ego´s wie Return to Castle W.
usw.

gruss
Milller


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2004)

borzork am 29.11.2004 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam bekomme ich den Eindruck dass die Hälfte der Pro-HL2 Postings von deutschen Valve-Mitarbeitern geschrieben werden.


verzeihung das das spiel genial ist. story von fc ... äh sorry. welche story?
des weiteren ist die grafik von FC nicht übel, bringt dschungelflair schon gekonnt rüber, realistischer & beeindruckender find ich allerdings hl² ( liegt wohl daran das ich nur im urlaub was mit dschungelsetting anfangen kann  )

also bleibt, für mich gesprochen, hl² im moment die shooter referenz. es gibt bis dato nix, was hl² toppen kann.

und für die effekte nörgler: das viech von der dach-seq. gibts wirklich, allerdings nicht da ( warum auch, ist ja der anfang vom spiel ;> ) sondern in nova prospekt. und das viech mal angeschaut? das hat 1:1 die gleichen effekte wie in der tech.demo.


----------



## laz0r (29. November 2004)

*Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*

HL2 ist definitiv nicht der beste Egoshooter!
Warum auch? Was ist bei einem solchen gescripte auch gut, das es 96% bekommt?
Die Kunden wurden von Valve definitiv verarscht. Wer Videos mit Directx9 Effekten ins Web stellt und dann das Spiel nur mit Directx8 Effekten veröffentlicht, betrügt seine Fans/Kunden. 
Desweiten hat HL2 sehr viele Hardwareprobleme. Viele haben sich schon beschwert, das im Spiel häufig Abstürtze oder auch Ruckler/Stotterbugs vorkommen. Dazu kommen noch die 15-20 Sekunden Ladezeiten zwischen den einzelnen Leveln, obwohl man, wie ich 1024 MB Ram CorasirtwinX Speicher 400Mhz hat. Da stimmt doch was nicht. 

Deweiteren fehlt mir bei diesem Spiel komplett die KI. Jede Bewegung von den Gegnern ist gescriptet. Selbst, wenn man hinter sich den Weg versperrt, werden einfach neue Gegner gespawnt! 

Der Wiederspielwert bei HL2 ist 0% ! 
Selbst, wenn man den Schwierigkeitgrad auf "schwer" stellt, ist nicht etwa die KI stärker... nein (die ist ja nur gescriptet), sondern die Gegner brauchen weniger Schüsse um dich zu treffen! Und du brauchst gleichzeitig mehr Schüsse um die Gegner niederzustrecken.

Der Levelaufbau ist relativ simpel gestaltet. 30 Minuten Buggy fahren, 30 Minuten Airboat fahren...  Das nervt auf Dauer und man wünscht sich, das es endlich vorbei ist.  Ich hätte lieber mehr von city 17 gesehen, oder die Level die gefehlt haben. Da war so ein schönes Hafenlevel, wo man mit den Ameisenlöwen durchlaufen muss. Aber nein... das wird ja weggelassen. Die Ameisenlöwen hat man meiner Meinung nach eh viel zu selten zu Gesicht bekommen. (Coastlevel & Gefängnisslevel)

Die Grafische Aufmachung bei HL2 ging wohl voll daneben. Man darf wohl in diesem Spiel nirgendswo nah ran zoomen. Texturen extrem verwaschen, Häuserwände in 2D Design, Baume sehen hässlich aus, nichts von der Natur bewegt sich, keine  Licht bzw. Schatteneffekte. Der Himmel sieht auch total simpel aus. Was ist an diesem Spiel besonderes???

Für 6 Jahre Enticklungszeit ist das echt eine Verarsche!!! Und dann nur 15 Stunden Spielspaß, wenn man das mal so nennen darf. 
Wisst ihr warum ich das Spiel durchspielen wollte und es mich für diese 15-18 Stunden in den Bann gezogen hat? Weil ich immer dachte, es kommt schon noch was Absolut schickes und neues. Aber es kam nichts.  Als ich dann im letzten Level war, war ich schon ziemlich verärgert, das im Endeffekt doch nichts neues dabei war.

Nur alleine eine super Story, geniale Physikengine und fantastische Wassereffekte machen kein Spiel mit 96% Wertung aus!
Ich geb dem Spiel 85 - 88% 
Altes Spieldesign mit neuen Effekten. mehr nicht.....


----------



## foofi (29. November 2004)

Hallo,

was die Physicengine angeht, ist HL² zur Zeit der unerreichbare Stern am Himmel.

Was die KI angeht, da ist meiner Ansicht nach FarCry besser.

Die Scripts bei HL² sind immer die selben und man hat keine Möglichkeit für andere Lösungswege wie z.B. bei FarCry.

DOOM³ oder Painkiller möchte ich in diesem Vergleich nicht  aufnehmen da diese sich nicht dazu eignen. 

Viel Spass beim sinnlosen rumstreiten und rumnörgeln 

foo


----------



## tooth2323 (29. November 2004)

matt2000deluxe am 29.11.2004 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle reden immer von Grafik.... Ich persönlich finde HL² eines der besten Games die bis jetzt auf den Markt gekommen sind, zumindest im Ego-Shooter Genre. Trotzdem find ich Duke Nukem 3D noch um einiges geiler!
> Oh nein! Das kann ja garnicht sein! DN3D hat ja keine DX6, DX7, DX8 und DX9 Effekte! Oh Gott, der Duke hat überhaupt keine DirectX Unterstützung! Sofort ab in die Tonne damit, wer will schon Spiele ohne super-hammer-directX9-Grafik....
> Die Welt der Gamer ist einerseits einfach traurig geworden. Sehr viele meckern über jedes Game, da frag ich mich doch wieso diejenigen überhaupt noch zocken....
> 
> ...




Du hast so Recht der DUKE ist immer noch der King unter den Shootern!!


----------



## Ickis99 (29. November 2004)

Also ich habe auch in etwa dieselbe Meinung wie Buesel. FarCry war meiner Meinung nach einer der schwächsten 3D-Shooter der letzten Jahre. Mag sein daß die Grafik gut ist usw. aber es hat irgendwie keinen Spass gemacht.

Unter meinen Top 10 befinden sich unter anderen Doom 1 + 3, Half-Life 2, No One Lives Forever 1 + 2, Duke Nukem 3D, Rise of the Triads, Jedi Academy. 

Die Reihenfolge festzulegen ist für mich schwierig. Ich könnte nicht sagen ob Doom 3 oder Half-Life 2 besser ist. Beide waren extraklasse und haben bis zum Schluss Spass gemacht.


----------



## Goddess (29. November 2004)

In gewissen Bereichen hat Half Life 2 sicher die Nase vor anderen Shootern. Der beste Shooter ist er jedoch meiner Meinung nach nicht. Dazu fehlt mir persönlich noch ein gutes Mass an Umfang bei Half Life 2 im Vergleich zum ersten Teil und zum Teil auch im Vergleich zu anderen Shootern.


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (29. November 2004)

EyolfAki am 29.11.2004 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> USS-VOYAGER am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du LULU  1. klar habe ich den rechner der da unten angegeben ist wenn ich protzen wollte mit einen rechner den ich nicht habe dann hätte ich da sicher andere sachen hingeschrieben AMD 64 3500+ GEFORCE 6800 ULTRA und so was. und 2. klar habe ich HL2 durch hatte es in 2 tagen durch!  wenn man sich mal im HL2 forum umschaut kann man von leuten lesen die eine neue ATI karte für 550 euro haben und alles auf hoch gestellt wurde und trotzdem nicht die spiegelungen auf den dächern und auf den panzern der gegner hat so wie es immer in den videos gezeigt wurde es wurden auch screnshots von gemacht und da war nix zu sehn  also schnautze
wenn bei dir die tollen spiegelungen sind wie du ja sagst dann mach einfach mal ein screnshot von und zeig es mir.
nur komisch das selbst die moderatoren im HL2 forum sagen das diese spiegelungen nicht da sind das die weg genommen wurden.


----------



## pfender (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				laz0r am 29.11.2004 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HL2 ist definitiv nicht der beste Egoshooter!
> Warum auch? Was ist bei einem solchen gescripte auch gut, das es 96% bekommt?
> Die Kunden wurden von Valve definitiv verarscht. Wer Videos mit Directx9 Effekten ins Web stellt und dann das Spiel nur mit Directx8 Effekten veröffentlicht, betrügt seine Fans/Kunden.
> Desweiten hat HL2 sehr viele Hardwareprobleme. Viele haben sich schon beschwert, das im Spiel häufig Abstürtze oder auch Ruckler/Stotterbugs vorkommen. Dazu kommen noch die 15-20 Sekunden Ladezeiten zwischen den einzelnen Leveln, obwohl man, wie ich 1024 MB Ram CorasirtwinX Speicher 400Mhz hat. Da stimmt doch was nicht.
> ...


Ich stimme laz0r 10000% zu.


----------



## Buesel (29. November 2004)

> Buesel, du bist bestimmt einer der dis vor kurzem noch PacMan gespielt hat, blos nicht nachdenken, Gehirn aus und ballern.
> Ok macht ja manchmal auch Bock, aber seit ich FarCry oder jetzt HalfLife2 zocke, ist ja wohl eine neue Zeit angebrochen.
> Doom3 ist ein Flop, spätestens als ich den Getränkeautomat nicht benutzen konnte  .
> Ne mal wirklich... das sind so die kleinen Dinge die unterm Strich Atmosphare sind, wo man abtaucht.
> ...



pacman hab ich auch mal gespielt und war auch ziemlich egal - ist aber kein ego-shooter und hat in dieser diskussion nichts zu suchen!
und man kann in der tat bei doom3 und painkiller sein hirn aussschalten, genauso wie bei half life 2 auch. 
schließlich sind es egoshooter und dort heisst es nunmal ohne hirn die gegner zu eliminieren bevor es umgekehrt der fall ist. ich jedenfalls musste mein gehirn für half life 2 nicht anstrengen, wenn das bei dir so ist, solltest du dir mal sorgen machen. wo soll da die anstrengung liegen?
es geht nicht weiter? hau ich halt mit meiner brechstange auf alles drauf. gehts immer noch nicht weiter? nehm ich halt die gravitygun und guck was man damit alles bewegen kann. *gäääähn*
jeder 3d-shooter ist hohl. und ist das so schlimm? wenn ich nach der arbeit nach hause komm, will ich mich nicht anstrengen, sondern einfach abschalten und spass haben. und da finde ich nunmal doom3 und auch painkiller super für geeignet, und ein dritter platz für half life2 ist doch auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## pfender (29. November 2004)

Buesel am 29.11.2004 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> > Buesel, du bist bestimmt einer der dis vor kurzem noch PacMan gespielt hat, blos nicht nachdenken, Gehirn aus und ballern.
> > Ok macht ja manchmal auch Bock, aber seit ich FarCry oder jetzt HalfLife2 zocke, ist ja wohl eine neue Zeit angebrochen.
> > Doom3 ist ein Flop, spätestens als ich den Getränkeautomat nicht benutzen konnte  .
> > Ne mal wirklich... das sind so die kleinen Dinge die unterm Strich Atmosphare sind, wo man abtaucht.
> ...


Ich glaube ich spiel nur noch Online Shooter O_o für hl2 muss ich mein Hirn doch zu sehr anstrengen.
1055.Söldner


----------



## beorn (29. November 2004)

Ernsthaft, Grafik bei Egoshootern ist eine  zweischneidige Sache. Es kommt schliesslich auf das Gamekonzept an. Soll es realistisch sein oder wirken oder soll es einen Künstlerischen Wert bekommen, oder sogar unrealistischen Effekt haben.

Da gibt es dann unterschiede zwischen Half-Life, FarCry und auch z.B. XII (Das mit der Comicgrafik).

Auf jeden Fall unterstützt die Grafik das Setting und die Atmosphäre eines Games wenn das Konzept auch solches beabsichtigt. Nur wenn Konzept und Setting der Szenerie sich wiedersprechen kann man davon reden das die Atmosphäre nicht errreicht wird.

Was den Spielsinn betrifft: Leute seit mal ehrlich, seit wann kann man das Erschiessen von Monstern, Maschienen, Untoten, Cyborgs etc. als allheilige Lösung ansehen. Im richtigen Leben wird das erschiessen nur im äussersten Notfall geschehen, wenn keine Mordabsichten dahinterstehen.
(Ich weis es ist sogar noch komplizierter als eben mal so kurz angedeutet.)

Somit wird deutlich das alle Spiele die auf Basis von Shootern laufen nur dem Zweck dienen zu ballern egal welche Story dahinter steckt. Und das ist es was wir lieben, wir wollen nur Ballern und das noch so realistisch wie möglich. Wenn dazu noch eine etwas plausible Erklärung im Game geliefert wird umso besser. Und ich finde das dann auch korrekt. Schliesslich geht es um Entertainment und das bekommen wir mit jeder neuen Grafikengine mal mehr und mal weniger. HL hat  uns z.B. gute Gründe geliefert mit der Wumme unsere Gegner auszuschalten, Doom 1 und nachfolger zwar auch, aber eben auf einem anderen psychologischen Level. 

Man sollte sich also nicht die Frage stellen ob der oder dieser Shooter der bessere ist sondern welcher der Shooter jeweils zu seinem eigenen Geschmack passt. Und dabei entscheidet jeder für sich selber wieviel Realismus er braucht um ein Problem auf die gewaltsame Weise mit Waffen zu beseitigen. Von derzeit sehr realistisch im Sinne von Shootern ( HL2, FarCry,Doom bis zu XIII oder noch weiter bis zu Mario Brothers)  bis zu abstrakter.

Ich finde HL2 gut wegen der Atmosphäre die besonders dann zur Geltung kommt wenn man in einigen Leveln ein paar Teampartner bekommt die einem helfen sollen . Dabei oft umkommen egal wie man sich bemüht seine Squad alle am leben zu halten. Man soll in diesen Leveln akzeptieren das die Squadmitglieder wie im richtigen Leben auch sterben können egal was man versucht.  Man schafft es nie oder kaum (Harter Schwierigketisgrad). Und das gehört für mich zu den Punkten in HL2 die für mich den realismus einen weiteren Schritt nach oben gesetzt haben. Man muss akzeptieren das sein Team draufgeht und sich nicht aufhalten lassen das Ziel zu erreichen. Akzeptiere den Verlust und erledige deine Mission die in diesem Gamesetting  über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheidet. Deiser Aspekt von HL2 hat mich sehr  getroffen und war für mich ein wink von den etnwicklern von HL2 inwiefern die sich darüber gedanken gemacht haben den Spieler in ihre Welt hineinzuziehen.
In so einem Fall will ich nicht entscheiden müssen ob HL2 besser als ein anderer Shooter ist. Aber ich würde sagen das solche Art von Realismus eher eine psychologische Entscheidung ist die jeder einzelne für sich entscheiden muss. Da lohnt es sich nicht darüber eine Diskussion anzuregen. Letztendlich entscheidet im ersten Moment in jeder Situation auch im Real Life das Aussehen und FarCry hat mich beim erscheinen genauso überzeugt wie es dann Doom3 und dann HL2 tat . Im grafischen Sinne.
FarCry war Rachegeballer, Doom 3 war und ist immer Monstermetzel und HL2 ist der menschliche überlebenskampf gegen Invasoren aus einer anderen Dimension. Jedes Game hat sein eigene Konzept und das sollte man  für eine Diskussion über "...der beste Shooter?" auch in Erwägung ziehen.

Puuh, das war ein Erguss 
Zum schluss meine Meinung:
- Ich find HL2 gut wegen seiner Grafik und den Ideen die darin stecken.
- Ich finde FC gut wegen sienber Levelgröße und weil man soviel Freiheit hat seine Mission mit mehr oder weniger Gewalt zu lösen
- Ich find Doom3 gut wegen seiner stupiden Einfachheit und dem Nervenkitzel durch Dunkelheit (kann HL2 nichtmal toppen)


----------



## Stinger (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				laz0r am 29.11.2004 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HL2 ist definitiv nicht der beste Egoshooter!
> Warum auch? Was ist bei einem solchen gescripte auch gut, das es 96% bekommt?
> Die Kunden wurden von Valve definitiv verarscht. Wer Videos mit Directx9 Effekten ins Web stellt und dann das Spiel nur mit Directx8 Effekten veröffentlicht, betrügt seine Fans/Kunden.
> Desweiten hat HL2 sehr viele Hardwareprobleme. Viele haben sich schon beschwert, das im Spiel häufig Abstürtze oder auch Ruckler/Stotterbugs vorkommen. Dazu kommen noch die 15-20 Sekunden Ladezeiten zwischen den einzelnen Leveln, obwohl man, wie ich 1024 MB Ram CorasirtwinX Speicher 400Mhz hat. Da stimmt doch was nicht.
> ...



Du spielst nicht zufällig Americas Army und bist bei Goarmy.de in der Community oder?

Also Half-Life 2 ist definitv der beste Shooter.

Doom 3 hat null Abwechslung. Far Cry schon mehr, kommt aber bei weitem trotzdem nicht an HL 2 ran, der ja mit jedem Abschnitt etwas neues bietet. Das hat Far Cry mit dem Dschungelflair nicht so ganz geschafft und auch sonst heißt es bei Far Cry nur Ballern, Ballern, Ballern. HL2 bietet wenigstens noch Physikrätsel für nen lockeren Spielablauf. Wieviel hat Far Cry, mal ne Türe aufballern? Von der Gravity Gun will ich gar nicht anfangen, wieviel Spass man damit hat.

KI ist vorhanden. Ich glaube die meisten haben noch gar nicht gecheckt was gescripte Sequenzen überhaupt sind. Und als ob Far Cry keine gescripten Sequenzen hätte. Die sind genauso wie bei Half-Life 2 weit auseinander. Ist mal wieder typisch, diejenigen die sich darüber beschweren haben es bestimmt nur auf easy durchgezockt. Zockt mal den Striderabschnitt auf normal. Versteckt euch hinter nem Auto. Zack schon geht der Strider in die Hocke und versucht unterm Auto durchzuschießen. Solche Sequenzen sind an der Tagesordnung. Natürlich sind Sequenzen vorhanden. Aber die sind auch nötig um spannende und abwechslungsreiche Abschnitte zu machen. Erinner mich gern wie der Strider plötzlich von hinten im Tunnel gekrochend angespurtet kam. Man war das ne geile Sequenz im Spiel. Auch die Combine sind intelligent. Gehen in Deckung, greifen von unterschiedlichen Stellungen an, werfen Granaten wenn man sich verschanzt. Hey, mehr bietet euer Far Cry ebenfalls nicht. 

Wer sich über die Ladesequenzen aufregt, hat wohl noch nie Half-Life 1 gespielt. Schon da war es vorhanden. Mit etwas Überlegung sollte man drauf kommen das Valve es bei HL 2 genauso macht. Warum? Weil alles aus einem Guß wirken soll und es keine Sequenzen gibt, wo man zusieht (ausgenommen die Anfangsrede vom G-Man). Und jeder der ne ATI Karte hat, hat auch die Effekte von der Techdemo. Natürlich kann man Valve darin vorwerfen, Ati zu bevorzugen, aber schließlich hat Ati sehr viel Geld dafür bezahlt und will was haben.

Von der Physik will man gar nicht erst reden. Das soll mal jmd. nachmachen. Doom 3 Add-On hat ja schon die Gravity Gun.

Wo bei Far Cry eine Story fehlte, ist sie bei HL 2 vorhanden. Atmosphärisch sind Doom 3, Far Cry und HL 2 top. Aber ich find HL 2 atmosphärisch einfach packender aufgrund der Story.

Auch der Ideenreichtum ist bei HL 2 einfach höher, was ja auch durch so manche gescripten Sequenzen daher kommt. Siehe Strider unterm Tunnel, Combine zwingt einem ne Dose aufzuheben, Luftboot gegen Heli der Autos auf einem prasseln lässt durch Raketen, später hat man sogar selbst ne Kanone und dann wirft der Heli sogar in nem Duell Tonnen von Minen ab, das geile Gravity Gun Tutorial mit Dec dem Roboterhund, plötzlich ist man von Scharfschützen umgeben usw....

Was die Charaktere angeht braucht man wohl kaum was zu sagen. Jeder der die von HL 2 scheiße findet oder in anderen Spielen besser hat nen Knall. Hierbei trumpft eindeutig HL 2, da kann man nichts mehr sagen. Abgesehen davon das die Charaktere in Far Cry auch noch total plastisch aussehen. Insgesamt hat FC mehr den Comiclook und HL 2 den realistsicheren. Schon allein darin punktet die HL 2 Grafik massiv. Von den hammergeilen Wassereffekten und diesem "Glanz" an den Wänden und Böden ganz zu schweigen. Und das Leveldesign ist viel grandioser als das von Far Cry.

Das einzige wo Far Cry besser ist, es ist nicht ganz so linear vom Levelaufbau, aber das wars auch schon.

Half-Life 2 ist der beste Ego-Shooter und ich würde dem Spiel genauso 94-96% geben.

Ah ja, jeder der sich über Sachen aufregt, die fehlen und in Videos vorhanden waren. In der E3 Präsentation 2004 waren alle Szenen drinnen. Was fehlte da, ausgenommen eine Waffe, wobei ich mir gar nicht sicher bin, ob diese überhaupt zu sehen war? Nur in den vorigen, wo das Spiel noch nicht mal Betaphase hatte, waren Szenen drinnen, die in veränderter Form dabei waren. In Ravenholm waren z.B. keine Combies. Und die fehlten, hey, dass Spiel hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht mal Betaphase (die war erst im Juni dieses Jahres) und da werden halt Änderungen vorgenommen wegen Spielbalance oder so. Als ob das Far Cry nicht hatte...


----------



## octopunch (29. November 2004)

Half Life 2 ist zur Zeit der beste Ego Shooter. Die Story ist sehr gut inszeniert, die Gravity Gun muss man im Spiel sinnvoll einsetzen und die Charaktere sind sehr glaubwürdig.

Auf der anderen Seite stürzt mir das Spiel öfter mal ab, stottert und die Grafik überhaupt sieht nicht so prall aus. Die Felsen z.B. sind in Unreal schon so dargestellt worden (nur mit weniger aufgelösten Texturen versehen) - überhaupt sind die Außenlevel sehr hässlich. Schön sind das Wasser und die Innenlevel. Aber die "Source"-Engine ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Überflieger... Alleine das Glas sieht aus wie vor 6 Jahren... und das Gras: Bitmapbüschel, die sich wie schon in Wolfenstein 3D immer zum Betrachter hindrehen - da war ich ziemlich enttäuscht.

90% wären dem Spiel gerecht, weil es eine gute Story besitzt und ein paar schöne, neue Ideen mitbringt. Aber Grafikmäßig... neee, das geht heute schon besser (Far Cry, Doom3, UT2004).

Mit den Kuschelwertungen versaut sich die PC-Games ihren Ruf.


----------



## Neudi (29. November 2004)

Also in den einzelnen Diosziplinen ist HL² sicher nicht der beste Shooter, die Grafik ist bei Far Cry viel besser, alleine das Gras. Die einzelnen Levels sind auch oft zu lang, es wird irgendwann langweilig Zombies in Ravenholm zu schlachten, die Ki wirkt teilweise auch geskriptet. Aber als Geamtpaket mit Storry und Physik überzeugt das Spiel durchaus und steht bei mir knapp auf Platz 1.


----------



## Hchristiank (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



> Also Half-Life 2 ist definitv der beste Shooter.
> 
> Doom 3 hat null Abwechslung. Far Cry schon mehr, kommt aber bei weitem trotzdem nicht an HL 2 ran, der ja mit jedem Abschnitt etwas neues bietet. Das hat Far Cry mit dem Dschungelflair nicht so ganz geschafft und auch sonst heißt es bei Far Cry nur Ballern, Ballern, Ballern. HL2 bietet wenigstens noch Physikrätsel für nen lockeren Spielablauf. Wieviel hat Far Cry, mal ne Türe aufballern? Von der Gravity Gun will ich gar nicht anfangen, wieviel Spass man damit hat.


Jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden, was sein Favorit ist. HL2 ist nicht schlecht und trotz der schlechteren Grafik (im Vergleich zu D3) und Linearität (im Vergleich zu FarCry) sollte es jeder mal gespielt haben.
Ich persönlich finde, dass D3 der beste Shooter ist, da ich aufgrund der Atmosphäre schon das ein oder andere mal kurz vorm Herzinfakt war.
FarCry bietet meines erachtens die beste KI von den 3. Somit muss ich auch zustimmen das die Gegner in HL² nicht gerade der Hit waren, jedoch liegt die Stärke von HL² in der Präsentation der Action, welche einen regelrecht zum weiterspielen anspornt. Mal ein Tip: vertraut nicht nur auf die Meinungen der
Redakteure, die einen super geilen 1.Test rausbringen, sondern schaut euch auch einige Lesertests an(ist zwar auch ne Menge Schrott dabei, aber dafür kann man sich ja auch das Benutzerprofil ansehen).


----------



## laz0r (29. November 2004)

Jo.. ich bin aus der Community von Americas Army.  

Aber ich vertrete überall meine Meinung. 
Und wenn du nochmal sagst, das die Video-Effekte (Directx9) mit im Spiel sind, dann hast du die "erweiterte Version" von HL2.   

Wenn du dich mal in HL2 -Foren umschaust, wirst du feststellen, das auch ATI-USer diese Effekte nicht besitzen.
Hab ich schon Erwähnt, das ich HL2 ein zweites Mal durchspielen wollte und die Gegner am gleichen Ort erschienen sind?  bzw. das die genau das gleiche Versucht haben wie auch schon beim ersten mal durchspielen? 
Das war mir dann so langweilig, das ich keinen Bock drauf hatte es weiter zu spielen.  
Und das dumme ist nur, "Ich kann das Spiel ja nicht mal verkaufen" Scheiss Valve!


----------



## Rabowke (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				laz0r am 29.11.2004 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HL2 ist definitiv nicht der beste Egoshooter!Warum auch? Was ist bei einem solchen gescripte auch gut, das es 96% bekommt?
> Die Kunden wurden von Valve definitiv verarscht. Wer Videos mit Directx9 Effekten ins Web stellt und dann das Spiel nur mit Directx8 Effekten veröffentlicht, betrügt seine Fans/Kunden.


blödsinn. kauf dir ne bessere grafikkarte dann kannse auch dx9 effekte genießen.


> Desweiten hat HL2 sehr viele Hardwareprobleme. Viele haben sich schon beschwert, das im Spiel häufig Abstürtze oder auch Ruckler/Stotterbugs vorkommen. Dazu kommen noch die 15-20 Sekunden Ladezeiten zwischen den einzelnen Leveln, obwohl man, wie ich 1024 MB Ram CorasirtwinX Speicher 400Mhz hat. Da stimmt doch was nicht.


blödsinn. das liegt an eher schlecht konfigurierten pc's. mit meiner möhre gabs nicht ein hardware problem und ich kann das spiel in 1024 mit 4x AA & 8x AF spielen.



> Deweiteren fehlt mir bei diesem Spiel komplett die KI. Jede Bewegung von den Gegnern ist gescriptet. Selbst, wenn man hinter sich den Weg versperrt, werden einfach neue Gegner gespawnt!
> 
> Der Wiederspielwert bei HL2 ist 0% !
> Selbst, wenn man den Schwierigkeitgrad auf "schwer" stellt, ist nicht etwa die KI stärker... nein (die ist ja nur gescriptet), sondern die Gegner brauchen weniger Schüsse um dich zu treffen! Und du brauchst gleichzeitig mehr Schüsse um die Gegner niederzustrecken.


das ist der sinn eines schwierigkeitsgrades du pappnase. des weiteren wie will man KI scripten, oder gegnerverhalten? erklär mir das mal bitte.



> Der Levelaufbau ist relativ simpel gestaltet. 30 Minuten Buggy fahren, 30 Minuten Airboat fahren...  Das nervt auf Dauer und man wünscht sich, das es endlich vorbei ist.  Ich hätte lieber mehr von city 17 gesehen, oder die Level die gefehlt haben. Da war so ein schönes Hafenlevel, wo man mit den Ameisenlöwen durchlaufen muss. Aber nein... das wird ja weggelassen. Die Ameisenlöwen hat man meiner Meinung nach eh viel zu selten zu Gesicht bekommen. (Coastlevel & Gefängnisslevel)


was ist an den lvl's simpel? du hast keine vorgegaugelte bewegungsfreiheit wie in fc stimmt, vermissen tut man es aber nicht.



> Die Grafische Aufmachung bei HL2 ging wohl voll daneben. Man darf wohl in diesem Spiel nirgendswo nah ran zoomen. Texturen extrem verwaschen, Häuserwände in 2D Design, Baume sehen hässlich aus, nichts von der Natur bewegt sich, keine  Licht bzw. Schatteneffekte. Der Himmel sieht auch total simpel aus. Was ist an diesem Spiel besonderes???


auch hier gilt: qualität auf maximum, dann tut auch nix verwaschen.



> Für 6 Jahre Enticklungszeit ist das echt eine Verarsche!!! Und dann nur 15 Stunden Spielspaß, wenn man das mal so nennen darf.
> Wisst ihr warum ich das Spiel durchspielen wollte und es mich für diese 15-18 Stunden in den Bann gezogen hat? Weil ich immer dachte, es kommt schon noch was Absolut schickes und neues. Aber es kam nichts.  Als ich dann im letzten Level war, war ich schon ziemlich verärgert, das im Endeffekt doch nichts neues dabei war.


mich hats gefesselt weil es sich gespielt hat wie an einem stück, es gab keine hänger etc. ... es ist perfekt durchdesignt und das rechtfertigt auch die hohe entwicklungszeit. des weiteren ist die engine PERFEKT optimiert und läuft auch auf alten pc's super. wenn ich mir dagegen FC anschaue & das auf meinem system. da war 2x AA nicht drin.



> Nur alleine eine super Story, geniale Physikengine und fantastische Wassereffekte machen kein Spiel mit 96% Wertung aus!
> Ich geb dem Spiel 85 - 88%
> Altes Spieldesign mit neuen Effekten. mehr nicht.....


das ist schonmal ne ecke mehr als FC hat. und fc hat wieviel % bekommen? 91% oder so ?!


----------



## Atropa (29. November 2004)

silencer1 am 29.11.2004 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doom 3 hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht. Die Levels in Half-Life sind eintönig, die "Rätsel" immer die gleichen, eine KI ist nicht vorhanden. 88% wären in Ordnung gewesen.


Dir sind die Level in HL2 zu eintönig, aber Doom3 hat dir besser gefallen. Irgendwie passt da was nicht ganz. :o


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2004)

laz0r am 29.11.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo.. ich bin aus der Community von Americas Army.
> 
> Aber ich vertrete überall meine Meinung.
> Und wenn du nochmal sagst, das die Video-Effekte (Directx9) mit im Spiel sind, dann hast du die "erweiterte Version" von HL2.
> ...



Ich hab auch so eine Directx9-fähige ATI Graka und da sehen die Effekte, selbst in den höchsten Details & Auflösungen, nicht so aus wie damals in den Videos.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## pfender (29. November 2004)

Shadow_Man am 29.11.2004 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 29.11.2004 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Physik ist die Beste aller Zeiten,
aber rofl für 6 Jahre ist das Game schon eine Verarschung.


----------



## Atropa (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				Rabowke am 29.11.2004 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 29.11.2004 11:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau dir mal das HL2 DX9 Tech-Video an, dass vor ca. einem Jahr gezeigt wurde, dann weisst du wovon er spricht.   
In dem Video wurden so manche Effekte gezeigt, die es so in der Form nicht in das fertige Spiel geschaft haben, wie z.B. die spiegelungen auf den Panzern der Ameisenlöwen, oder Dächer die das Sonnenlicht reflektieren.

Mich stört es zwar nicht, weil der Spielspass dadurch nicht getrübt wird, aber verwundert war ich am Anfang trotzdem.


----------



## Stinger (29. November 2004)

laz0r am 29.11.2004 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich vertrete überall meine Meinung.Und wenn du nochmal sagst, das die Video-Effekte (Directx9) mit im Spiel sind, dann hast du die "erweiterte Version" von HL2.
> 
> Wenn du dich mal in HL2 -Foren umschaust, wirst du feststellen, das auch ATI-USer diese Effekte nicht besitzen.
> Hab ich schon Erwähnt, das ich HL2 ein zweites Mal durchspielen wollte und die Gegner am gleichen Ort erschienen sind?  bzw. das die genau das gleiche Versucht haben wie auch schon beim ersten mal durchspielen?
> ...



Ich les ein paar HL 2 Foren durch wegen bestimmten Themen. Egal welche ich lese, ich habe keinen Beitrag gelesen, wo welche zumindest mit der neuesten ATI Karte sich beschwert haben, diese Effekte nicht zu haben. Im Gegenteil, ich les nur von den NVidia Nutzern davon, dass denen die Effekte fehlt.

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass bei Far Cry ebenfalls beim zweiten Durchspielen die Gegner am gleichen Ort erschienen sind? Woran mag das wohl liegen? Und diese verhielten sich nur bei gescripten Sequenzen genau gleich. Wenn ich anderes spielte, also zu ner anderen Stelle bewegte, machten die auch was anderes. Logisch oder? Bei ner gescripten Sequenz würden die das jedoch nicht machen. Ah erwähnte ich übrigens auch, dass die Gegner, z.B. die Zombies, die Umwelt mit beeinflußen und z.B. Tonnen auf einen werfen? Wo war das in Far Cry? Das kann man endlos fortführen.

Das witzigste ist aber, von 95% der Spieler, die das Spiel kritisieren, geben die meisten trotzdem noch Bewertungen von über 85%, also das sie ne Menge Spass hatten, nur das Far Cry oder Doom 3 deren Geschmäcker besser trafen, ist ja auch verständlich. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. Aber zählt es letztenendes nicht, ob man Spass dabei hatte?


----------



## laz0r (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				Rabowke am 29.11.2004 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> blödsinn. kauf dir ne bessere grafikkarte dann kannse auch dx9 effekte genießen.
> 
> blödsinn. das liegt an eher schlecht konfigurierten pc's. mit meiner möhre gabs nicht ein hardware problem und ich kann das spiel in 1024 mit 4x AA & 8x AF spielen.



AHA... Du hast vollkommen Recht.

Ich hab ja nur einen AMD 64 3500+
eine Geforce 6800 Ultra 256 MB
einen Speicher 400Mhz 1024 MB Ram CorsairTwinx
HL2 Spiel ich ja "nur" auf 1280x1024 mit 8xAA und 16xAF
und ich hab "nur" 80-100 fps in sämtlichen Levels
beim 3DMark05 5000 Punkte..

Aber ich muss unbedingt mal meinen Computer aufrüsten und mir ne neue Grafikarte zulegen. Vielleicht hab ich dann die Directx9 Effekte.


----------



## Stargazer (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*

Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr, wieder alles zu sagen was mir gefällt/ mich stört.

Daher mache ich es kurz:

1.) Far Cry
2.) Doom 3
3.) HL2

Wer meine Meinung lesen will, durchstöbere die HL2- Threads


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				Atropa am 29.11.2004 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal das HL2 DX9 Tech-Video an, dass vor ca. einem Jahr gezeigt wurde, dann weisst du wovon er spricht.
> In dem Video wurden so manche Effekte gezeigt, die es so in der Form nicht in das fertige Spiel geschaft haben, wie z.B. die spiegelungen auf den Panzern der Ameisenlöwen, oder Dächer die das Sonnenlicht reflektieren.
> 
> Mich stört es zwar nicht, weil der Spielspass dadurch nicht getrübt wird, aber verwundert war ich am Anfang trotzdem.



Ja genau, das meinte ich Atropa    Da kann jemand die beste Graka haben, egal ob Ati oder nvidia, und die Details noch so hochschrauben, es sieht nie auch nur annähernd so aus wie auf diesem Video. Den Spielspass stört es sicher nicht, aber komisch ist schon, dass sie erst dieses Video zeigen und diese Effekte später dann gar nicht im Spiel enthalten sind. Genau wie einige Szenen die vollkommen aus dem Spiel gestrichen wurden.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## JohnSinclair (29. November 2004)

EyolfAki am 29.11.2004 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> USS-VOYAGER am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die spiegeluneg naufn dach sind aber 100% nicht vorhanden  auf monstern hab ich spiegelungen usw nur net so dolel wie im video aber da war auch noch sonne am himmer


----------



## laz0r (29. November 2004)

Stinger am 29.11.2004 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass bei Far Cry ebenfalls beim zweiten Durchspielen die Gegner am gleichen Ort erschienen sind? Woran mag das wohl liegen? Und diese verhielten sich nur bei gescripten Sequenzen genau gleich. Wenn ich anderes spielte, also zu ner anderen Stelle bewegte, machten die auch was anderes. Logisch oder? Bei ner gescripten Sequenz würden die das jedoch nicht machen. Ah erwähnte ich übrigens auch, dass die Gegner, z.B. die Zombies, die Umwelt mit beeinflußen und z.B. Tonnen auf einen werfen? Wo war das in Far Cry? Das kann man endlos fortführen.
> 
> Das witzigste ist aber, von 95% der Spieler, die das Spiel kritisieren, geben die meisten trotzdem noch Bewertungen von über 85%, also das sie ne Menge Spass hatten, nur das Far Cry oder Doom 3 deren Geschmäcker besser trafen, ist ja auch verständlich. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. Aber zählt es letztenendes nicht, ob man Spass dabei hatte?




Dann führe es mal endlos fort.  mehr wird dir nämlich nicht einfallen. Deweiteren hab ich in diesem Thread nicht ein wort über FarCry  verloren. 

Mal noch was wegen deinem KI-Vergleich HL2 gegen Farcry...

Wenn man in FarCry von links oder von rechts an die Gegner kommt und dann das Feuer eröffnet , verhalten sich sich ganz anders als wenn man sie von vorne angreift. Logisch, oder? 

Bei HL2 geht da nämlich nicht. Ist aber auch logisch. Es gibt ja nur enge Level wo man sich eh nicht viel bewegen kann und meistens von vorne Angreifen muss. Ausgenommen Buggylevel, da kann man den Gegner auch umgreisen.
Bei Farcry verfolgen einen die Gegner z.b. auch, oder sie Schleichen sich an, oder sie rennen vor dir Weg. Was man bei HL2 nicht behaupten kann... Wo rennt da schon mal einer weg? Die haben alle das gleiche Verhalten!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

Also so ganz überzeugen konnte mich HL 2 auch nicht. Ist sicherlich ein wunderbarer Shooter, der auch in einigen Bereichen neue Maßstäbe setzt. Doch insgesamt ist es in meinen Augen keine Revolution und rechtfertigt in keinster Weise eine Wertung von 96%.

Story: Manche scheinen sie ja zu lieben, aber ich sehe da keine Story, tut mir leid. Wenn man am Anfang des Spiels als „Unwissender“ ankommt in City 17 ist man da genauso schlau wie am Ende des Spiels. Irgendwelche Erklärungsversuche, warum man beispielsweise überhaupt nicht aufgeklärt wird oder mal etwas mehr als Storybrocken präsentiert werden:


> How come nobody in HL2 tells you what's been going on the last few years? Because they assume you already knew. That's like having to inform an U.S. soldier fighting in Afghanistan about the events of 9/11.
> HL Story


Im Vorgänger war die Story nicht sehr viel anders präsentiert, doch wußte man wenigstens ein grobes “wieso/weshalb”, etc. Experiment -> Flucht -> Marines kommen, etc….
Daher muß ich sagen, daß selbst die sehr dünne Story von Doom 3 mir besser gefallen hat als die Gesprächssammlung in HL 2. Es muß natürlich weder ein Happy End noch eine alles erklärende Story sein, wenn es Fragen am Ende gibt, dann ist es ja nicht schlimm. Nur wenn das Ganze Spiel ein einziger Berg an Fragen ist, dann ist für mich die Story mangelhaft

Level: Bei Doom 3 hat man sich beschwert, daß die Level eintönig waren, etc. und Abwechselung wäre besser. Ist ja auch von der Idee her nicht schlecht. HL 2 bietet sehr unterschiedliche Setting und „Aufgaben“ in den Missionen. Mal durch ein Flußbett, dann durch einen alten Knast oder Kämpfe zwischen eingestürzten Häusern. Wunderbar. ABER Stellenweise zieht es sich auch enorm hin. Da fährt man – wie viele sind es genau? 8 oder 10? – Abschnitte lang mit dem Hooverboot herum und macht die ganze Zeit über das Gleiche. Ausweichen und Feuern, 2-3 „Brücken“ bauen und immer wieder aussteigen und Tore öffnen. Wäre ja an sich nicht schlecht und könnte unterhalten, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit praktisch in einem „Schlauch“ fahren würde. Nicht nur bei der Bootsfahrt, sondern in allen Leveln kann man nur genau einen Weg ablaufen und mehr. Bei der Fahrt mit dem „Auto“ gibt es 1-2 Häuser an der Seite. Geht man rein, kommen Gegner und man findet lediglich Munition, womit man die ersetzen kann, die man für die Gegner brauchte. Es gibt zwar beispielsweise sehr schöne Physikspielereien in den Leveln, aber leider auch nur an Stellen, wo man dies machen darf. Soll man beispielsweise den Schrank hinter einer Tür wegschupsen, damit man durchkommt und man versucht mit einem Kistenstapel rüberzukommen, dann ist da eine unsichtbare Wand. Und solche Begrenzungen findet man immer wieder im Spiel. Ich will damit nicht sagen, daß man kilometerweit gehen können muß, nur etwas mehr Freiheit wäre schon was. Inzwischen ist es nicht mehr 1992 die Zeit von Doom, sondern 2004. FarCry hat einen Ansatz(!) gehabt. Das Leveldesign ist damit IMO bei HL 2 auf keinen Fall irgendwie bahnbrechend sprich 96% wert. Und ich finde das Ende / Endlevel von HL 2 noch schlechter geraten als das die schwachen Xen-Abschnitte im Vorgänger.

Grafik: Paßt gut gleich nach der Meinung zu den Leveln. Die Außenbereiche finde ich sehr gelungen und diese sehen schick aus. Das Wasser ist wunderbar gelungen, ebenso auch die Gesichtsanimationen. Allerdings sind so manche Innenräume nicht so doll und es gibt so einige matschige Texturen. Was jedoch sehr unschön ist, daß sind die fehlende DX 9 Effekte. Da gibt es die Techvideos und dann sind die Effekte gestrichen. Super Valve  Da die Grafik somit insgesamt nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht so herausragend ist finde ich zumindest, daß die Performance schlechter ist als die von FarCry und da waren die Level deutlich größer. Mal sehen, was da neue  Treiber und Patches noch bringen.

KI / Waffen: Wunderbar gelungen ist die Gavitationswaffe. Da ist wirklich ein dickes Lob an Valve fällig. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß dies so gut funktionieren wird. Bei den Gegnertypen fehlt es in meinen Augen an Abwechselung. Da wäre doch wohl mehr möglich gewesen. Und wo sind beispielsweise größere Gegner, wie im Vorgänger, die man austricksen mußte? Zur KI wurde auch schon einiges von den Usern hier geschrieben und da schließe ich mich denen an, welche die KI für nicht so gelungen halten. Gegner die stehenbleiben oder auf einen zulaufen sind heutzutage eher ein Witz. Da muß man sich ja nur mal den 6 Jahre alten Vorgänger anschauen, was die Soldaten da schon alles konnten und wie gut sie agierten. Und auch über das „Erscheinen“ der Gegner sollte sich Valve mal Gedanken machen. Simples Spawnen, war schon in D3 verpönt und für ein 96% IMO vollkommen daneben. Und Gegner hinter „blauen Wänden“ zu spawnen ist eigentlich auch eher etwas, was ich in Serious Sam erwarte.

*Fazit*: Ich sehe in HL 2 einen soliden und spaßigen Shooter, der jedoch lediglich in einigen grafischen Bereichen (z.B. Gesichtsanimationen), der Gravitationswaffe und Einbeziehung von Physik in die Spielwelt „besser ist“ als andere Shooter. In den andern Bereichen gibt es für mich zumindest bessere Games, stellenweise ist sogar der Vorgänger besser. Und so schön das Setting in HL 2 gestaltet ist, was ist davon eigentlich noch Half Life?


----------



## pandab (29. November 2004)

ich bin kein Fan von Ego-Schootern, habe dennoch die  drei  "Großen" gespielt und spiele immer noch und glaube mit einer gewissen Neutralität  beurteilen zu können, Half Life 2 hat mich von den ganzen Berichterstattungen her, etwas entäuscht und verstehe bei weitem nicht die zu hohe Bewertung der PC-Magazine, einschließlich PC Games, das Potenzial hat HL2 aber es wurde nicht ausgeschöpft, Far Cry ist mein persönlicher Favorit


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				Atropa am 29.11.2004 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wurde, dann weisst du wovon er spricht.
> In dem Video wurden so manche Effekte gezeigt, die es so in der Form nicht in das fertige Spiel geschaft haben, wie z.B. die spiegelungen auf den Panzern der Ameisenlöwen, oder Dächer die das Sonnenlicht reflektieren.


Wer das Video noch nicht kennt, der findet das Video z.B. hier (~ 120 MB).


----------



## Hchristiank (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



> AHA... Du hast vollkommen Recht.
> 
> Ich hab ja nur einen AMD 64 3500+
> eine Geforce 6800 Ultra 256 MB
> ...


Was ist das denn für eine alte Möhre 
Wer sichs leisten kann(war nicht abwertend gemeint, schließlich hab ich auch ne 6800Ultra)...
Man möge es kleinlich nennen, aber für HL² wurden im Vorfeld tatsächlich zuviele Versprechunge gemacht(die Grafik ist wirklich nicht so doll wie versprochen und von einer solchen Linearität war im bis zum erscheinen nie die Rede). Hype kann eben tödlich für ein Spiel sein.


----------



## Buesel (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				Hchristiank am 29.11.2004 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > AHA... Du hast vollkommen Recht.
> >
> > Ich hab ja nur einen AMD 64 3500+
> > eine Geforce 6800 Ultra 256 MB
> ...




wieso war der hype tödlich? es haben doch alle hl2 gekauft


----------



## Stinger (29. November 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 29.11.2004 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo sind beispielsweise größere Gegner, wie im Vorgänger, die man austricksen mußte?



An einer Stelle im Spiel muss man durch mehrere Strider hindurchlaufen zu einer sicheren Stelle. Keiner kann mir erzählen der hat die abgeknallt ohne Cheats zu benutzen.


----------



## Hchristiank (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				Buesel am 29.11.2004 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hchristiank am 29.11.2004 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War klar dass die Frage kommt 
Tödlich meine ich nicht für den Verkauf , sondern für das Spiel an sich, da die Erwartungshaltung an solche Spiele einfach zu hoch ist(ich hab jedenfalls mehr erhofft).


----------



## Exar-K (29. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ist der Papst katholisch?
HL2 ist der momentan mit Abstand beste Shooter.

Ich verstehe nicht, wie sich hier einige Leute wieder das Maul zerreissen.
Was hab ich gelesen?


> Doom 3 hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht. Die Levels in Half-Life sind eintönig, die "Rätsel" immer die gleichen, eine KI ist nicht vorhanden.


Hallo? Levels bei HL2 eintönig und Doom 3 besser?   
Selten so gelacht.



> Lasst euch nicht zu sehr täuschen Half Life 2 hebt sich keineswegs von Doom3 und FarCry ab!



HL2 ist in allen Kategorien deutlich besser, als die anderen beiden Games (und ja, ich habe beide gespielt). Selbst die Grafik find ich schöner, weil realistischer.

Falls irgendetwas bei Doom3/Far Cry (die ich übrigens beide auch sehr gut finde) besser ist, dann möge er dies hier erläutern.
Ob Grafik, Physik, Waffen, Charaktere, Dialoge, Story, Abwechslung, Leveldesign, Langzeitmotivation, oder was auch immer.

Bitte, ich höre...  


Ok, ein Zugeständnis muss ich machen. Ich war etwas enttäuscht, dass es keinen dicken Endgegner gab. Daran hab ich mich ich irgendwie gewöhnt.


----------



## daka1976 (29. November 2004)

Zunächst einmal ist Half Life 2 genauso wie seine Vorgänger Far Cry, Doom usw. auch "nur" ein Spiel! Es ist zwecklos immer wieder erneut darüber zu diskutieren, welches jetzt das Bessere ist...
Fest steht für mich aber, das mit dem Erscheinen von Far Cry  sich einiges in der Spielewelt verändert hat! Ob man gleich von einer Revolution sprechen muß oder sollte ist ansichtssache! Nie war in meinen Augen von heut auf morgen ein so großer technischer Sprung  gemacht worden (mit Ausnahme vielleicht mit der Einführung der ersten 3dfx Karten, Tomb Raider 1 war mit dem 3dfx-Patch eine neue Welt ). Mit Far Cry hat für mich ein neuer Abschnitt in der Spielewelt begonnen. Spiele sehen (nicht alle natürlich) seit dem weitaus realistischer aus, die KI ist endlich "wirklich" vorhanden und man bleibt in der virtuellen Welt häufig stehen, um die Landschaft zu genießen!
So, mit Far Cry hat nun alles begonnen... Die Zockerwelt hat plötzlich einen neuen Meilenstein  und alles wartet auf den Nächsten: Half Life 2! Seit Jahren freut sich jeder auf dieses "Überspiel" und die Community erwartet im Prinzip die nächste "Revolution"! 
HALLO? WIE LANGE IST ES HER DAS FAR CRY ERSCHIENEN IST? WIR SIND UNS DOCH ALLE EINIG DAS FAR CRY EIN UNGLAUBLICHES SPIEL IST? ES KANN NICHT IN EINEM SO KURZEM ZEITRAUM DIE SPIELEWELT SCHON WIEDER AUD DEN KOPF GESTELLT WERDEN!
Ich meine aber trotzdem, daß man in Half Life dennoch Fortschritte erkennen kann und die 96 % durchaus gerechtfertigt sind! OK, die Landschaft ist nicht so malerisch dargestellt wie in Far Cry, wir befinden uns aber auch nicht in der Karibik, sondern eher in einem Endzeitszenario... Da sollte das auch so sein oder?
Desweiteren ist  die Landschaft aber durchaus sehr detailliert (Entsprechende Hardware vorausgesetzt) und die Physik ist, wer das Gegenteil behauptet hat wohl versehentlich Half Life 1 gespielt, auf jeden Fall nochmal ne Steigerung zu Far Cry! 
Über gescriptete Spielszenen läßt sich genauso gut streiten wie über die Story (auch mich haben die "30 minütigen" Szenen mit den Fahrzeugen genervt), das Gesamtpaket ist aber mit Sicherheit gelungen. Nochmals zu den Szenen mit den Fahrzeugen: Es kommt auch immer darauf an, was man aus dem Spiel macht! Wenn man möglichst schnell versucht, im Spiel voran zu kommen, kann eine solche Sequenz durchaus ermüdent wirken! Es verbietet einem aber niemand, auch zwischendurch einmal auszusteigen und die Gegend zu erkunden bzw. zu genießen! Meiner Meinung nach muß man sich für Half Life (Far Cry aber auch) Zeit lassen, um in den Genuß der zahlreichen Stärken dieser Spiel zu kommen.
Alleine der 3D Sound ist den Kauf dieses Spiels wert!
Fazit: Die entsprechende Hardware vorausgesetzt ist Half Life 2 in meinen Augen ein hervorragendes Spiel (das die 96 % auch verdient hat)! Far Cry muß und braucht sich aber nicht hinter Valves neuen Hit verstecken. Die Spiele sind annähert gleichwertig, aber halt nicht identisch... 

Mein System:
                         Athlon XP 1700+ @ 2500 Mhz (Wasserkühlung von Innovatek)
                         12,5x200 Mhz
                         Abit Nf7-s
                         GainwardPowerPack!Ultra/2400 6800Gt 256 MB@420/1200Mhz
                         TwinMos Twister PC 400 2x512 MB
                         Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS 7.1
                         Speedlink Medusa 5.1 Headset (klasse Gerät !!)
                         ...


----------



## Streiter-Innos (29. November 2004)

es passt einfach alles bei dem spiel. man spielt es an einem guss


----------



## _Slayer_ (29. November 2004)

nö


----------



## BattleWarrior (29. November 2004)

Also ich muss hier auch mal meine Meinung sagen!   

1. Ich finde es sehr geil von Valve des Game für 39.- € zu verscherbeln.   
2. Ich bin ein großer Ego-Shooter Fan mit schlechtem PC   

zu 2. Deshalb finde ich die Grafik-Engine von Doom 3 besser als von HL².
Doom 3 sah bei mir besser aus.

3. Viel zu oft laden!   
4. Also ich hab (genauso wie in Doom 3) einfach nach 1 std aufgehört zu spielen, weil es kein Spaß gemacht hat.    Bis man endlich die erste waffe hat (pistol) weil ne brechstange is für mich keine waffe!  

5. Ich spiele nur noch css weil das wirklich geil geworden is!!! 

So darauf will ich bitte mindestens 5 kommentare in der nächsten halben stunde haben   

(P.S. Ich liebe shooter wirklich, z.B. Duke, Far Cry, UT 2004 (jaja nur mp), Unreal 2 usw...)


----------



## Freaky22 (29. November 2004)

silencer1 am 29.11.2004 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doom 3 hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht. Die Levels in Half-Life sind eintönig, die "Rätsel" immer die gleichen, eine KI ist nicht vorhanden. 88% wären in Ordnung gewesen.


LOL der ist gut  zu eintönig.. wie wars denn bei Doom3 glaub da gabs auch nur gänge leitern und hmm ja alien von vorne.. hinten..rechts..links und dann gings weiter.. dann kamen sie von oben und unten  der war gut


----------



## Kupi75 (29. November 2004)

Ich finde Far Cry ein bißchen besser als Half Life2.
Vor allem die Story von Half Life ist ziemlich langweilig.
Der einzige Grund für mich HL zu kaufen ist CS Source...


----------



## laz0r (29. November 2004)

daka1976 am 29.11.2004 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren ist  die Landschaft aber durchaus sehr detailliert ....
> 
> Nochmals zu den Szenen mit den Fahrzeugen: Es kommt auch immer darauf an, was man aus dem Spiel macht! Wenn man möglichst schnell versucht, im Spiel voran zu kommen, kann eine solche Sequenz durchaus ermüdent wirken! Es verbietet einem aber niemand, auch zwischendurch einmal auszusteigen und die Gegend zu erkunden bzw. zu genießen!
> 
> Fazit: Die entsprechende Hardware vorausgesetzt ist Half Life 2 in meinen Augen ein hervorragendes Spiel (das die 96 % auch verdient hat)!




Wo war die Landschaft sehr Detailiert? Redest du jetzt von dem Level in z.b. Geisterstadt? Ok..das war schon Detailiert.
Aber wenn ich in einem Level mit dem Buggy mal ausgestiegen bin, um mir dei Landschaft anzuschauen, bin ich schnell wieder ins Auto, weil es nichts zu sehen gab. 
Man sieht nur einen Felsen, blaues  detailarmes Wasser, einen Abgrund und grünes Gras als Texturüberzug, wo mal ein hässlicher Baum oder ein Stück Felsen draufsteht. Wo kann man da was geniesen? Das schaut speziell beim Buggylevel aus wie bei Testdrive 3. 

Oder meinst du das Airboot level? Hast du dir mal die Häuser aus der nähe angeschaut? Alles vom feinsten 2D. Kannst ja mal einen Cheat eingeben und zu dem Haus fliegen. Dann siehst du, das es nur ein stinknormales Bild ist, wo nicht ein bissel 3D verwndet wurde. 

Die Innenlevel von HL2 sind durchaus gelungen, auch wenn sie auf einem alten grafischen Stand sind. Man kann halt nicht die Plakate/Poster an den Wänden lesen. Nur aus 2 Meter Entfernung. Das Schaut dann aus wie in CS1.

Aber die Aussenlevel sind extrem simpel gestaltet. Ich rede hier nur von den Aussenleveln Buggy, Boot und Küste kurz vor dem Gefängnis.
Das sieht doch eher aus, als ob die Grafik 3 Jahre alt ist.
Und sowas nimmt mir die Atmosphäre vom Spiel.


----------



## MichaelG (29. November 2004)

1. Das Game finde ich sehr gut gemacht, wenn auch nicht perfekt

2. Kopierschutz muß zwar leider sein, aber muß es ausgerechnet per Steams sein ? Was ist mit Fans ohne Internet-Anschluß ? Ich kauf mir doch z.B. auch keine Hifi-Anlage, um dann feststellen zu müssen, daß ich für die Fernbedienung noch mal einen draufpacken muß (vergleichbar mit Steam wg. der Onlinekosten). Wer CSS mag ok. Der braucht ja das Net. Aber einer, der nur die Singleplayerkampagne will ? Hier gibts deutlich bessere Kopierschutzmöglichkeiten (z.B. Securom New etc.). Starforce lasse ich hier mal bewußt außen vor. 

3. Das Handbuch (besser gesagt das bissel Papier, daß man anstelle des Handbuchs reingelegt hat) finde ich den Fans gegenüber ignorant. Nach 6 Jahren Wartezeit ist dies wohl eher ein schwaches Signal. Ich bin zwar kein Handbuchleser, aber hier gehts mir ums Prinzip.

Alles in allem ein sehr gutes Game mit teils revolutionären Bestandteilen (Physikengine z.B.), aber mit einem bescheidenen Kopierschutz und einem mageren Ausstattungsumfang.


----------



## Agent (29. November 2004)

silencer1 am 29.11.2004 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doom 3 hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht. Die Levels in Half-Life sind eintönig, die "Rätsel" immer die gleichen, eine KI ist nicht vorhanden. 88% wären in Ordnung gewesen.



lol? mehrkann ich dazu nicht sagen, das Leveldesign in Doom³ war s eintönig, wie es langweiliger nicht ging, Doom³ war eine Verarschung. Bei HL² hatte ich sogar weniger erwartet! Soviel Abwechsulung hat nicht einmal Far Cry, und FC ist schon genial! Allerdings bietet FC nicht diese Abwechslung und ein so gutes Leveldesign hat es auch nicht!


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2004)

Was ich nie so toll finde, sind immer diese dämlichen Vergleiche der Spiele miteinander. Da wird Spiel XY vorgeworfen, dass es nicht das hat was Spiel XZ hat. Dabei sollte man doch froh sein, dass die Spiele so unterschiedlich sind, sonst hätten wir doch den total Einheitsbrei. HL2, Doom3, Far Cry, fällt Euch was auf?? Das sind gerade mal 3(!)wirklich gute Singleplayer-Ego Shooter, die in diesem Jahr erschienen sind. Da sollte man sich nicht als Fanboy des einen aufspielen und die anderen Spiele schlecht reden, sondern sich als Spieler einfach über _jedes_ gute Spiel freuen. Besonders als Ego-Shooter Spieler, da dieses Genre im Moment wirklich sehr stagniert, so sehr wie wahrscheinlich kein anderes. Man erlebt oft doch nur noch das Gleiche in anderer/besserer Grafik verpackt. Es wird mal Zeit für wirklich neue, frische Ideen in diesem Genre, sonst wirds irgendwann wirklich nur noch öde! 
Um beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben: Also mir haben alle 3 Spiele gleich gut gefallen. Jedes der Spiele fasziniert auf seine eigene Art und Weise. Bei Far Cry ist es das tolle Insel-Setting, das clevere Verhalten der Gegner. Bei Doom3 ist es die tolle dunkle (Grusel-)Atmosphäre, das Erschrecken und Monster metzeln! Bei HL2 sind es die Charaktere, Gesichtsanimationen & Physikspielereien! Imo hätten diese Spiele eine Wertung zwischen 88 & 91 verdient. 96% für HL2 finde ich definitiv viel zu hoch gegriffen.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## BlueRavenX21 (29. November 2004)

Warum bemängelt eigentlich keiner, dass das Spiel so kurz ging??????


----------



## EyolfAki (29. November 2004)

JohnSinclair am 29.11.2004 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> die spiegeluneg naufn dach sind aber 100% nicht vorhanden  auf monstern hab ich spiegelungen usw nur net so dolel wie im video aber da war auch noch sonne am himmer



Mag sein, darauf habe ich nicht geachtet. Bezog mich auch mehr auf die Ameisenlöwen. Am Besten sieht man den Effekt kurz vor Nova Prospekt, wenn die Combine diese roten Leuchtstife werfen. Wer den Effekt bei den Ameisenlöwen immer noch nicht sieht, muss wirklich blind sein.

Wenn die Editoren draußen sind, können wir ja mal so eine Ameisenwache an die selbe Stelle des Dachs stellen. Bin mir sicher, dann glänzt er auch so.

Außer beim Herrn Voyager    (ein bisschen Spaß muss sein... *träller*)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

BlueRavenX21 am 29.11.2004 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bemängelt eigentlich keiner, dass das Spiel so kurz ging??????



Sollen jetzt 20 oder mehr Leute ihre Postings editieren? 
Aber hast natürlich Recht. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist es kürzer. Noch immer ne Ecke länger als CoD oder Max Payne. Dennoch natürlich schade. Nur bevor es 4 weitere Abschnitte mit dem Hoverboot eingebaut wären, ist es gut so, daß es nicht noch länger ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

EyolfAki am 29.11.2004 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Editoren draußen sind, können wir ja mal so eine Ameisenwache an die selbe Stelle des Dachs stellen. Bin mir sicher, dann glänzt er auch so.


Dann fehlen ja nur noch die glänzenden Ziegel und Metallabdeckungen.


----------



## iam-cool (29. November 2004)

> Was ich nie so toll finde, sind immer diese dämlichen Vergleiche der Spiele miteinander. Da wird Spiel XY vorgeworfen, dass es nicht das hat was Spiel XZ hat. Dabei sollte man doch froh sein, dass die Spiele so unterschiedlich sind, sonst hätten wir doch den total Einheitsbrei.




Das man Game X mit Game Y vergleicht wird doch durch solche News erst gefördert, HL2 ist einfach nicht so überlegen wie die Wertungen einem vermiteln wollen. Technisch liegt es klar hinter Doom3 und Far Cry und das Level design...... ja wer es als tollen Level disign bezeichnet das man nur "schläuche" abläuft ok    Die KI ist vieleicht besser als die von D3 aber das leigt auch nur daran das in D3 keine vohanden war. Das Game besteht eigendlich nur aus scripts obwohl ich in etlichen vorberichten über das Game genau das gegenteil gelesen habe(Inteligente Ki, fast keine Scripts sondern Gegner agieren selbständig.. ja wo denn?)




> HL2, Doom3, Far Cry, fällt Euch was auf?? Das sind gerade mal 3(!)wirklich gute Singleplayer-Ego Shooter, die in diesem Jahr erschienen sind. Da sollte man sich nicht als Fanboy des einen aufspielen und die anderen Spiele schlecht reden, sondern sich als Spieler einfach über jedes gute Spiel freuen. Besonders als Ego-Shooter Spieler, da dieses Genre im Moment wirklich sehr stagniert, so sehr wie wahrscheinlich kein anderes. Man erlebt oft doch nur noch das Gleiche in anderer/besserer Grafik verpackt. Es wird mal Zeit für wirklich neue, frische Ideen in diesem Genre, sonst wirds irgendwann wirklich nur noch öde!




Sei froh bei Shootern siehts doch noch besser aus als bei den meisten anderen Genres(1 RPG dieses Jahr lol), generell liegt das an der Geldgeilheit der Publisher, Inovationen bedeuten Risiko, Fortzetzungen ohne Inovationen bedeuten sicheren Gewin...


MFG


----------



## EyolfAki (29. November 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 29.11.2004 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> EyolfAki am 29.11.2004 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß ja keiner, ob die wirklich fehlen. Aber ich spiele das erste Level nochmal und schaue mich mal um auf den Dächern.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

Stinger am 29.11.2004 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 29.11.2004 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wo braucht man da Cheats? Es gibt gegen Ende zwei Szenen wo man mal IMO gegen 5 und gegen 3 kämpfen muß. Entsprechende Raketen liegen genug rum und die "Begleiter" und NPCs feuern auch auf die Dinger. Das sollte daher kein Problem sein.
Ich meinte mit "austricksen" auch keine Cheats und auch keine Gegner, wo man einfach draufballern mußte.  Dachte da eher an Gegner wie die Riesen-Tentakel, wo man beispielsweise erst Treibstoff mischen mußte oder dieses Riesending Gargantua einen Level später, welches man in eine Stromfalle locken mußte.


----------



## _Slayer_ (29. November 2004)

ich find übrigens die von der PCG so hochgelobten "teamkämpfe" garnicht so prickelnd. eher beschissen. die nutzlosen witzfiguren blocken die ganze zeit und sind auch sonst zu nichts zu gebrauchen.


----------



## burning-ice (29. November 2004)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr alles zu meckern habt?

1. Grafik: ok es schaut nicht auf wie auf den videos
kann es aber vielleicht nicht sein, dass sie das rausgenommen haben, dass das spiel nicht vollends abkackt (wie doom3 ultramodus, oder wie das geheissen hat)??
ich hab das ganze auf einer uralt gf4 ti 4200 durchgespielt und ich fand es hat im vergleich super ausgesehn

2. Abwechslungsreichtum!!
a) hoverboot, rumfahren, rätsel mit rampen und physik, top
b) ravenholm, zombies, munitionsparen (mir ist sie ausgegangen, dann hab ich mir was überlegen müssen und richtig mit der gravigun gespielt)
c) sandlöcher, geschikt von stein zu stein hüpfen und blos nicht auf den sand treten
d) nova prospect, die antlions geziehlt einsetzen und massen von combines killen, dabei schalterrätsel
e) die straßenschlacht, einfach nur eine fantastische atmosphäre
f) der raum mit den laserstrahlen, entbehrt aller worte.
g) die letzten level wo man nur noch die gravigun hat, was hat es mir spass gemacht die gegner rumzuschmeissen und die bedienungskonsolen aus der wand zu reissen

3. KI
seids ihr blind oder verhaltet ihr euch immer gleich?
Zombies, die zufällig kisten auf dich schmeissen!
combines die sich je nach situation anders verhalten, in deckung gehen etc.
wo man kran fahren muss, haben sich die combines hinter nem kontainer versteckt, den ich grad erst hingestellt hab (war trotzdem ne blöde idee von denen)

4. Scripts
Erklärt mir hier mal bitte einer, wie man ohne scripts eine geschichte erzählen kann, die man aus der ego-perspective miterleben kann?

5. Steam
ein schritt in die zukunft, aber die welt ist noch nicht reif dafür und die technik auch nicht.

HL² hat mir die ganze zeit einen mordsspass gemacht und ich werde es wenn ich zeit finde noch mal durchspielen und die KI richtig zu prüfen.

burning_ice


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

EyolfAki am 29.11.2004 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß ja keiner, ob die wirklich fehlen. Aber ich spiele das erste Level nochmal und schaue mich mal um auf den Dächern.



Ist genau die Stelle, wenn man dann plötzlich verfolgt wird und aus dem Haus flüchten muß. Da wird man in einen Raum gerufen und der Typ hält die Typ zu. Dann folgt eine Ladesequenz und man erreicht das Dach. Und das ist genau die Stelle aus dem DX 9 Effektvideo.


----------



## AnotherDarkLord (29. November 2004)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz wieso HL2 nur mit Doom 3 und Far Cry verglichen wird da ich beide letztere ziemlich schlecht finde und da können ma noch soviele sagen was die Grafik leistet; Doom 3 nervt mit diesen künstlichen Schreckmomenten nur, Far Cry spätestens als die ganze "Mutantenstory " ins Rollen kam...

Nun, zu Half Life 2: Das Spiel ist ganz gut, stellenweise ein wenig eintönig aber der Kauf hat sich gelohnt.

Und der beste Ego-Shooter ist und bleibt System Shock 2 (oder isses'n Rollenspiel?)!!


----------



## ThomToeter (29. November 2004)

Half Life 2 findsch super
doom3
auch
und
far cry
auch. half life n bissl mehr. globsch...far cry findsch n bissl schlechter als die beeden andern...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

_Slayer_ am 29.11.2004 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich find übrigens die von der PCG so hochgelobten "teamkämpfe" garnicht so prickelnd. eher beschissen. die nutzlosen witzfiguren blocken die ganze zeit und sind auch sonst zu nichts zu gebrauchen.



Also zumindest in den Außenbereichen können sie was austeilen und nehmen einem etwas Arbeit ab. Nicht berauschend, aber da taugen sie etwas, wenn gleich man keine Wunder erwarten sollte.


----------



## OSYRES (29. November 2004)

Hl2  ist der beste shooter  2004 !       und  der erste shooter mit  einer realen physik !     jedes level ist total anders aufgebaut    ( da kann doom 3 einpacken )    und ich weis nicht auf was ihr schaut  aber    das wasser find ich auch viel viel besser als bei far cry  und die texturen .     

Und wer  meint hl2 hebt sich nicht von doom 3 ab     der hat echt keine ahnung von 3d shootern.

Hl2: 93%
Far cry : 91%
Doom 3 : 85 %



__________________

Cpu:   p4 3,2
gfx:      x800xt
ram:    1024 ddr


----------



## darkdestroyer (29. November 2004)

hm also mich hat nie gestört, dass die levels nur schläuche waren, ich will schiessen und nicht pfadfinder spielen 
zu HL² das spielgefühl ist immernoch das gleiche, absolut geniale wie in HL, kein anderes spiel (schon gar nicht FC, das war viel zu lahm), hatte so absolut perfekt abgestimmte bewegungen.
die atmosphäre bei HL² finde ich absolut grandios, ravenhome ist imho eines der besten levels ever.
die rätsel erinnern sehr an HL und das finde ich auch gut so, da ich mich so direkt zurecht gefunden habe.
zum thema grafik: die grafik ist vielleicht nicht überragend, aber sie ist realitisch, bedrückend, eben alles was man für ein endzeitscenario braucht.


----------



## Peter23 (29. November 2004)

Über den Spielspaß kann man ja streiten ohne zu einem Ende oder sogar Ergebnis zu kommen. Aber zu behaupten, das HL2 schönere Aussen gebiete darstellt als Farcry, ist einfach nicht wahr. Schade, dass man hier keine Scrennshots posten kann ich habe da einen von der Hl2 Küste der ist echt grausig.

P.S. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wenn über Graphik diskutiert wird immer auf einem PC gespielt wird, der maximale Details zulässt. Mag sein, das Hl2 auf ner Gforce 2 besser aussieht als FC was mich aber in diesem Fall nicht interessiert.


----------



## The_Sisko (29. November 2004)

Stimmt die Mitstreiter nerven nur! Sie verstellen einem meistens die besten Deckungen und sind reines Kanonenfutter! Geholfen haben die einem fast  nirgends! Auch der Antilon Part war eher langweilig, dafür gefiel mir die Hovercraft-Tour und die Buggyfahrt sehr gut! 

Aber Far Cry hat mir einfach mehr Spass gemacht! Die Inseln waren schön groß und auch die Topographie war geil! Und auch wenn die Geschichte 0815 war, so richtig hat mich die Half Life 2 Story auch nicht vom Hocker gehauen!


----------



## OSYRES (29. November 2004)

Peter23 am 29.11.2004 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Über den Spielspaß kann man ja streiten ohne zu einem Ende oder sogar Ergebnis zu kommen. Aber zu behaupten, das HL2 schönere Aussen gebiete darstellt als Farcry, ist einfach nicht wahr. Schade, dass man hier keine Scrennshots posten kann ich habe da einen von der Hl2 Küste der ist echt grausig.
> 
> P.S. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wenn über Graphik diskutiert wird immer auf einem PC gespielt wird, der maximale Details zulässt. Mag sein, das Hl2 auf ner Gforce 2 besser aussieht als FC was mich aber in diesem Fall nicht interessiert.




ja klar weil die küste von hl2  auch  voll  wichtig ist


----------



## FifaKane (29. November 2004)

Nein, Half-Life 2 ist nicht der beste Ego-Shooter !!!
Woran liegts??? Max Payne 2 ist besser )))


----------



## Stinger (29. November 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 29.11.2004 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Stinger am 29.11.2004 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit den Cheats hab ich hingeschrieben, weil es keine Munition an dieser Stelle gab sondern man durchlaufen musste, ich weiß was du bei HL 1 mit austricksen meinst. Aber wenn die so etwas machen wie das Tentakel bei HL 1 oder so, kopieren die doch einfach nur wieder irgendwelche Ideen vom Vorgänger, was dann wiederrum bemängelt wurde. Ich finde die Idee mit den Strider, welches im Abschnitt des Häuserkampfes war (genau kann ich es jetzt auch nicht mehr sagen) war ne hervorragende, spannende idee und hat riesen Spass gemacht.


----------



## FlamingHomer (29. November 2004)

Also aus meiner Sicht wird Max Payne völlig überschätzt. Das Gameplay ist extrem Linear und total langweilig gepaart mit einer der typischen billigen AMI Stories nach dem Motto: "Die Welt ist schlecht einer gegen alle". Und noch was zu Far Cry, ja es hat die bessere Grafik absolut aber die Physik ist zum kotzen im Vergleich mit Halflife 2. Gegenstände oder Leichen im Wasser reagieren nicht aus Wellen die leigen stocksteif im an der Oberfläche. Übrigens ist Halflife 2 auch viel spannender da kann Far Cry nun überhaupt nicht mithalten das Spiel ist ein Langweiler hoch 10.


----------



## Stinger (29. November 2004)

Bzgl. Küsten:

Habt ihr auch mal andere Stellen? Immer nur Küsten. Wie sollten die denn die Küsten noch besser darstellen? Erzählt mal. Und schaut euch mal City 17 an. Das soll nicht Detailreich sein? Da kann ein Far Cry einpacken.

Der hier schrieb Max Payne 2 ist besser als Half-Life 2:

Find ich auch. Aber Max Payne 2 ist kein Ego-Shooter ^^


----------



## OSYRES (29. November 2004)

Stinger am 29.11.2004 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. Küsten:
> 
> Habt ihr auch mal andere Stellen? Immer nur Küsten. Wie sollten die denn die Küsten noch besser darstellen? Erzählt mal. Und schaut euch mal City 17 an. Das soll nicht Detailreich sein? Da kann ein Far Cry einpacken.
> 
> ...





Meine Worte


----------



## Stinger (29. November 2004)

FlamingHomer am 29.11.2004 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also aus meiner Sicht wird Max Payne völlig überschätzt. Das Gameplay ist extrem Linear und total langweilig gepaart mit einer der typischen billigen AMI Stories nach dem Motto: "Die Welt ist schlecht einer gegen alle".



Max Payne basiert auf Noir. Das ist die Welt dort schlecht ist, ist ein Grundbestand davon. Und wenn es eine Amistory wäre, würde es dort ein reinrassiges Happy End geben.

MP 2 hat meiner Meinung nach die beste Story die es gibt. Aber das hat hier nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Killtech (29. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Half Life 2 ist ohne Zweifel ein gutes Spiel, jedoch hat es mir nicht so gut gefallen wie Far Cry. Es hat mich einfach nicht so gefesselt und in den Bann gezogen wie Jack Carver auf Monsterjagd. Ich möchte jetzt gar nicht lange drum herumreden und erklären warum es so ist, da das Posting sonst überlang werden würde. 

Allerdings bin ich jetzt wieder auf den Geschmack von CS gekommen. Das alte Spielprinzip in neuen Gewand macht immernoch so viel Spaß wie früher. Die Pause hat gut getan...

MfG, Killtech


----------



## laz0r (29. November 2004)

Ich hoffe und bete, das Stalker wirklich so eine grandiose KI und eine völlig frei begehbare Welt bietet, wie man es zur Zeit lesen kann.
Denn erst dann werden viele Gamer das Gescritpe von HL2 als negativ bewerten. Natürlich auch das von DOOM3 und FarCry.

Wer von euch hat denn noch 90% Spielspaß, wenn er HL2 nocheinmal spielt?
Ich wette, das dann nur noch minimum 20-40% Spielspaß vorhanden sind. Und das ist auch logich. Man weiß, wo die Gegner sind, wieviele Flugzeuge in 3 Minuten angreifen, und wo was in diesem gescripteten Spiel passiert.
Es gibt keine Herausforderung mehr.  Keine Überraschungseffekte. 

Ich zeige mal mit dem Finger auf HL2, weil dieses Spiel einfach eine Überbewertung bekommen hat. 85% hätten es auch getan. Zumal nicht das, was versprochen wurde, eingehalten wurde.

FarCry hat damals nur eine solche hohe Wertung bekommen, weil es das erste Egoshooter-Spiel war, was etwas völlig neues, noch nie dagewesenes gezeigt hat. Und das war damals auch etwas absolut Beeindruckendes. 
HL2 sollte eigentlich besser werden. Nach 6 Jahren Enticklungszeit kann "ich" erwarten, das HL2 eine bessere Engine als z.b. Farcry benutzt. 
Und dazu zählen bei mir auch die aktuellen DirektX9 Effekte. Wozu hab ich denn so eine Grafikkarte? Wozu bringen sie denn 1 Jahr vorher Videos mit genau diesen Effekten? Alles nur Betrug. 
Und einen Kommentar von Valve hab ich auch noch nicht lesen können, warum sie einige Szenen und Effekte (DirectX9) wegelassen haben.
Keine Stellungsnahame..typisch Valve. LUG UND TRUG
HL3 ist für mich gestorben. Ihre kostenplflichtige Addons die eigentlich in HL2 enthalten sein sollten, können sie sich sonst wo hin schieben. Den schenk ich kein Geld mehr.


----------



## SilentBreeze (29. November 2004)

*Dramaturgischer Mist*

Hmmm... Warum klettert man als Spielfigur Freiwillig in einen Sarkophag? Antwort: Um zum Obergegener zu kommen, der einem Vorher alle Waffen abnimmt! *Loooooool* 
Mal Ehrlich, wer denkt sich solch einen Mist aus? Warum konnte man sich nicht dem Weg zum Boss freikämpfen, konnte man doch vorher auch immer! 
Warum sieht man Gorden nicht, kein Spiegelbild, kein Schatten, keine Stimme, keine Identifizierung mit dem Charakter! *Argl*

Und Überhaupt, wo ist denn diese Komplizierte Story, ich fasse zu sammen: 

- G-Man erweckt Gordon.
- Die Erde wurde überrannt
- Dr. Breen ist der Boss, und versklavt die Menschen
- Gorden muss raus aus der Stadt 
- Luftkissenfahr
- Gordon schließt sich den Rebellen an, und zieht in den Kampf, Von A nach B, B nach C, und von C über D, und E nach F usw. 
- Dabei immer schön den Papa von Alex retten, andauernd irgendwem hinterherlaufen (auf tollen linearen Wegen)
- irgendwann zwischendurch noch 'n bißchen Buggy fahren... 
- gegen Strider kämpfen (was wirklich echt cool ist, geile Viecher!) 
- in Zitadelle einbrechen, in Srakophag klettern, dadurch sehen das die Menschen echt böse dolle versklavt werden. 
- Endlich auch die Bösen á la Jedi Knight mit der Gravity Gun ansaugen und wech pusten (das war echt Fun!), warum konnte man das eigentlich nicht schon vorher, Gravitation macht keinen Unterschied ob man eine Kiste oder einen Menschen ansaugt...  Naja... Valve Logic *rofl* 
- Wieder in den Sarkophag springen und zum bösen Dr. Breen geschleppt werden *seufz* 
- Die böse verräterin Dr. weißichjetztnicht stellt auf einmal fest, Uiuiui, Dr. Breen ist ja soo fiese, den muss ich jetzt mal schnell stoppen... *ROTFLBC* 
- Auf zum Endkampf, Ohoho, Dr. Breen redet mit einem bösen Alienwurmdings, und er läßt natürlich prompt die GravityGun liegen (so ein Trottel! *g*) 
- mit der Gravitygun ist es dann ein leichtes Dr. Breen zu schlagen bevor er wieder ein tolles Portal aufmacht... 
- G-Man hält die Zeit an und sacht uns das wir bis zu HL3 noch etwas schlafen dürfen! Und er uns diesmal die Entscheidung abnimmt, ob wir sterben oder für ihn arbeiten wollen... Tja, als wenn wir im Ersten Teil eine Wahl gehabt haben... warum ist Gordon nicht einfach gestorben... *seufz*

Ich bitte Euch, Storytechnisch ist das mist! Dramaturgisch ist das mist, oder habe ich irgendein tolles Storydetail vergessen? Naja, wenigstens war das spiel Grafisch echt klasse selbst auf DX8.1


----------



## silencer1 (29. November 2004)

Was soll eigentlich die Diskussion, laut PC-Games ist es doch perfekt!


----------



## SilentBreeze (29. November 2004)

silencer1 am 29.11.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll eigentlich die Diskussion, laut PC-Games ist es doch perfekt!   [/quo
> 
> 
> Stimmt, hast recht! Das hatte ich ich jetzt voll nicht bedacht... echt krass, digga!


----------



## Eventure (29. November 2004)

USS-VOYAGER am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry ist besser.
> und bei HL2 den  ganzen videos wo die ganzen spiegelungen auf den dach und den panzern von den viechern waren ist im spiel gar nix zu sehn verarschung hoch 3!



ich find hl2 viel beser naja über geschack lässt sich nicht streiten

mfg Eventure


----------



## dcutty03 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*



			
				SilentBreeze am 29.11.2004 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... Warum klettert man als Spielfigur Freiwillig in einen Sarkophag? Antwort: Um zum Obergegener zu kommen, der einem Vorher alle Waffen abnimmt! *Loooooool*
> Mal Ehrlich, wer denkt sich solch einen Mist aus? Warum konnte man sich nicht dem Weg zum Boss freikämpfen, konnte man doch vorher auch immer!
> Warum sieht man Gorden nicht, kein Spiegelbild, kein Schatten, keine Stimme, keine Identifizierung mit dem Charakter! *Argl*
> 
> Und Überhaupt, wo ist denn diese Komplizierte Story



Ich fand den letzten Abschnitt gerade nochmal eine gelungene Abwechslung. Warum muss man sich immer und überall mit seinem riesigen Waffenarsenal den Weg freischießen? Ist doch viel spannender, wenn man nur eine Waffe hat (und spaßiger, weil's die Gravity Gun ist!). 

Und dass man von Gordon nichts sieht, war (wie man in div. Threads schon nachlesen konnte) ja so gewollt, weil man sich so besser mit der Spielfigur identifiziert. Ich finde, das ist sehr gut gelungen.

In Sachen Story muss ich dir rechtgeben, hat mich auch nicht so umgehauen, weil es zu viele offene Fragen am Ende gab.

Ansonsten: Geiles Spiel!


----------



## Soulja110 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*

erstmal tut es mir leid für alle die hl2 net mit vollen detail zoggn können...    

zu der story: da stimm ich euch zu. die ist zu dünn und vorallem mist   allerdings hab ich auch nicht mehr erwartet, da im vorabtest von pcgames stand, dass einiges offen bleibt. aber vielleicht soll man den sinn von hl2 erst in hl3 verstehen. man darf nur hoffen das es nicht wieder 6 jahre dauert...


----------



## Joe_2000 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*

HL² ist genial, vorallem die Story und der Schlusspart.     

Joe


----------



## Stinger (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*



			
				laz0r am 29.11.2004 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> FarCry hat damals nur eine solche hohe Wertung bekommen, weil es das erste Egoshooter-Spiel war, was etwas völlig neues, noch nie dagewesenes gezeigt hat. Und das war damals auch etwas absolut Beeindruckendes.



Oh das war? Ich konnte zum ersten Mal in einen Ego-Shooter ballern? Deus Ex hatte nicht soviele Freiheiten? Max Payne 1+2 konnte weder mit der Story trumpfen? Max Payne 2 hatte keine Physikengine? Was denn?



			
				SilentBreeze am 29.11.2004 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm... Warum klettert man als Spielfigur Freiwillig in einen Sarkophag? Antwort: Um zum Obergegener zu kommen, der einem Vorher alle Waffen abnimmt! *Loooooool*
> Mal Ehrlich, wer denkt sich solch einen Mist aus? Warum konnte man sich nicht dem Weg zum Boss freikämpfen, konnte man doch vorher auch immer!
> Warum sieht man Gorden nicht, kein Spiegelbild, kein Schatten, keine Stimme, keine Identifizierung mit dem Charakter! *Argl*
> 
> ...



Ja super. Auf die Weise, kann man jede Story in den Dreck ziehen. Aber das mit dem Sarkophat, vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass es keine andere Möglichkeit gab um an sein Ziel zu kommen? Natürlich, dann müssen die Entwickler wieder ebenen bauen wo man durchgeht und ballert bis man ganz oben angetroffen ist. So konnte man wenigstens noch etwas von der Story zeigen. Ah ja, was ist mit dem G-Man, den man ständig irgendwo irgendwie gesehen hat? Und die Gravity Gun wurde übrigens verstärkt, als man die Waffen am Anfang überprüfte. Jeder der mit etwas Hirn daran gegangen ist, sollte die Story eigentlich besser verstanden haben. Hier wird es halt nicht so vorgespielt wie in den meisten anderen Spielen. Man muss auch etwas denken. Und dramaturisch war es klasse. Die Inszenierung mit dem Strider war perfekt, den man vorher nur aus anderen Blickwinkeln kämpfen sah. So baut man Spannung auf und man kann es kaum erwarten, gegen die zu kämpfen.

@Silencer

PC Games schrieb nicht es ist perfekt, sondern noch kein Spiel kratzte dermaßen an der Perfektion wie HL 2. Und diesen Satz stimm ich zu. Aber es ist nun mal Geschmackssache.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

Peter23 am 29.11.2004 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Über den Spielspaß kann man ja streiten ohne zu einem Ende oder sogar Ergebnis zu kommen. Aber zu behaupten, das HL2 schönere Aussen gebiete darstellt als Farcry, ist einfach nicht wahr. Schade, dass man hier keine Scrennshots posten kann ich habe da einen von der Hl2 Küste der ist echt grausig.


Mach doch einfach einen Link rein. Ist auch besser für Modem und ISDN User.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

Stinger am 29.11.2004 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Cheats hab ich hingeschrieben, weil es keine Munition an dieser Stelle gab sondern man durchlaufen musste


Welche Stelle meinst du? :-o
Kann mich daran gar nicht erinnern.



> , ich weiß was du bei HL 1 mit austricksen meinst. Aber wenn die so etwas machen wie das Tentakel bei HL 1 oder so, kopieren die doch einfach nur wieder irgendwelche Ideen vom Vorgänger, was dann wiederrum bemängelt wurde. Ich finde die Idee mit den Strider, welches im Abschnitt des Häuserkampfes war (genau kann ich es jetzt auch nicht mehr sagen) war ne hervorragende, spannende idee und hat riesen Spass gemacht.


ICh habe und will ja nicht sagen, daß die Strider schlecht sind. Macht schon Spaß. Nur bei Solchen Shooter sind Zwischengegner IMO immer ne feine Sache. Und nun mit Physikengine hätte es ja auch mehr Möglichkeiten gegeben. Muß ja nicht ein 1 zu 1 Kopie sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

Stinger am 29.11.2004 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. Küsten:
> 
> Habt ihr auch mal andere Stellen? Immer nur Küsten. Wie sollten die denn die Küsten noch besser darstellen? Erzählt mal. Und schaut euch mal City 17 an. Das soll nicht Detailreich sein? Da kann ein Far Cry einpacken.


Ich denke mal, da wollte jemand mit den Küsten andeuten, wie wenig Details es abseits des Weges gibt bzw. es gibt kein abseits des Weges. City17 in all seiner Pracht, ist eine lineare Häuserschlucht, mehr meist nicht. Sicherlich FC hat da stellenweise weniger Details, aber dafür sind die Maps auch deutlich größer und längst nicht linear. Und für einige/viele hat FarCry zumindest gezeigt, in welche Zukunft die Shooter gehen könnten.



> Der hier schrieb Max Payne 2 ist besser als Half-Life 2:
> 
> Find ich auch. Aber Max Payne 2 ist kein Ego-Shooter ^^


Dennoch ist dort die Story besser präsentiert und da wird nur geballert.


----------



## AndyK (29. November 2004)

also für mich ist hl2 auch nicht der alles umfassende überflieger geworden
viele ideen (wie auch schon bei hl1) wurden von anderen games ausgeliehen (zelda, abes odyyssse , jedi knight, nolf, requiem ) usw
es hat alles schon mal gegeben, vielleicht nicht in dieser kombination, aber sicher nicht einzigartig, wie man allerorts glauben machen will
und auch die physikengine finde ich eher enttäuschend
das hätte man vielerorts skripten können (wippen) und es war viel zu konstruiert, im kampf war es ganz nett, aber diese "tür ist mit müll blockiert, räum mal auf" situation wurde ständig wiederholt

und der erste shooter mit physik engine war 1998 ! Jurassic Park Trespasser, das leider total untergegangen ist und wo die physikengine viel mehr sinn machte und besser zum einsatz kam ( da konnte man ein fass den berg runterrollen und dabei einen dino die füsse wegziehen, so dass er mit herunterstürzte, oder auch dinos unter trümmern begraben)
es gab sogar physikalisch richtige wellen mit gegenreaktion und gegenwellen! und das war vor 6 jahren ! (und das wasser sieht immer noch klasse aus)

die ki in hl2 ist grottig, da war hl1 (meiner meinung nach immer noch eine der besten ki's) um längen besser

hl2 ist unterhaltsam, hat an vielen stellen langweilige passagen und hebt sich, wenn man mal ein paar nächte drüber schläft und den hype beiseite lässt, nicht sonderlich aus der masse der shooter hervor, zumal die story alles andere als spannend ist
kein vergleich mit z.b. Avp2 oder undying (um far cry und doom3 mal aussen vor zu lassen  )


----------



## silencer1 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*



			
				Stinger am 29.11.2004 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 29.11.2004 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fanboy-Gelabere! Ein Spiel wie jedes andere. Halo und Half-Life, die Unwörter des Jahres!


----------



## SilentBreeze (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*

"Ja super. Auf die Weise, kann man jede Story in den Dreck ziehen. Aber das mit dem Sarkophat, vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass es keine andere Möglichkeit gab um an sein Ziel zu kommen? Natürlich, dann müssen die Entwickler wieder ebenen bauen wo man durchgeht und ballert bis man ganz oben angetroffen ist. So konnte man wenigstens noch etwas von der Story zeigen. Ah ja, was ist mit dem G-Man, den man ständig irgendwo irgendwie gesehen hat? Und die Gravity Gun wurde übrigens verstärkt, als man die Waffen am Anfang überprüfte. Jeder der mit etwas Hirn daran gegangen ist, sollte die Story eigentlich besser verstanden haben. Hier wird es halt nicht so vorgespielt wie in den meisten anderen Spielen. Man muss auch etwas denken. Und dramaturisch war es klasse. Die Inszenierung mit dem Strider war perfekt, den man vorher nur aus anderen Blickwinkeln kämpfen sah. So baut man Spannung auf und man kann es kaum erwarten, gegen die zu kämpfen."

Ja, kann man, aber die Half-Life 2-Story als zu Kompliziert zu beschreiben finde ich einfach nur Peinlich! Und etwas mehr Tiefe hätte auch nicht geschadet! Das ist wieder das Matrix-Phänomen, wenn du es nicht gut findest, hast du es nur nicht verstanden! Au backe... 
Warum die Graviti gun mal eben recht schwere Kisten heben kann, aber nicht in der Lage ist einen Combine-Soldat auch nur umzuschubsen... das will mir trotzdem nicht in den Kopf... 
Oh, und wie es Gordon schaft Leere Fässer mal ebenso unter waffer zu drücken und mit ihnen zu tauchen... *seufz* wo war da die tolle Physik-Engine? 
Die Sache mit dem Sarkophag kann ich nicht verstehen... das ist doch selbstmord, naja, es sei den man ist in einem James Bond Film, wo der Held immer entkommen kann!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*



			
				dcutty03 am 29.11.2004 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den letzten Abschnitt gerade nochmal eine gelungene Abwechslung. Warum muss man sich immer und überall mit seinem riesigen Waffenarsenal den Weg freischießen? Ist doch viel spannender, wenn man nur eine Waffe hat (und spaßiger, weil's die Gravity Gun ist!).


Es geht ihm ja wohl nicht nur darum, daß man nur eine Waffe hat, sondern eher die Konstellation, wie man dahinkommt und wie es sich entwickelt.



> Und dass man von Gordon nichts sieht, war (wie man in div. Threads schon nachlesen konnte) ja so gewollt, weil man sich so besser mit der Spielfigur identifiziert. Ich finde, das ist sehr gut gelungen.


Ach so. Dann kann sich ja für den nächsten Film X den Hauptdarsteller Y sparen, weil sich die Zuschauer diesen vorstellen sollen, damit sie sich besser damit identifizieren.


----------



## SilentBreeze (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.11.2004 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> dcutty03 am 29.11.2004 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL*


----------



## Mancini (29. November 2004)

Mir gehts bei half Life 2 genau so wie mit Doom3:
Ich hatte keine Erwartungen,weswegen ich die Spiele besser fand/find als diejenigen,die sich das Blaue vom Himmel von den Spielenversprochen haben.


----------



## SilentBreeze (29. November 2004)

Mancini am 29.11.2004 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gehts bei half Life 2 genau so wie mit Doom3:
> Ich hatte keine Erwartungen,weswegen ich die Spiele besser fand/find als diejenigen,die sich das Blaue vom Himmel von den Spielenversprochen haben.




Ist eine gute herangehensweise!  Aber eigentlich hatte ich immer ne recht Gute Meinung von der PC Games-Redaktion... bin daher etwas enttäuscht! Aber selbst im vergleich zu HL1 fand ich das etwas mager... selbst ohne große erwartungen!


----------



## Stinger (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.11.2004 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so. Dann kann sich ja für den nächsten Film X den Hauptdarsteller Y sparen, weil sich die Zuschauer diesen vorstellen sollen, damit sie sich besser damit identifizieren.



Nein. Ein Spiel beeinflußt man auf seine Art und Weise. Das kann man bei einem Film nicht. Das ist der große Unterschied dabei. Wobei es bei einem Film genauso ist, dass man sich mit dem Charakter auf die eine Art und Weise identifiziert, weil er ihm auf die ein oder andere Weise sympathisch ist.

Zu den einen Zitaten von dir, irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, ohne das es jetzt böse gemeint ist, dass du dir das einfach durchliest und dann was schreibst. Zum Beispiel das mit der Küste, ist mir schon klar das er als Beispiel genommen hat, dass HL 2 nicht so detalliert sei. Aber nochmal, was sollte man daran besser machen? Und nennt mal andere Stellen die nicht so detalliert seien.

@Silencer

Fanboygelaber bla bla bla. In jeden Forum hört man dann immer nur so einen Quatsch. Fanboy, Flamer, Kinderkacke ist das. Wenn ich ein Fanboy bin, bist du ein Flamer.

Natürlich hat HL 2 hier und da kleinere Logikfehler. Zum Beispiel: Wieso kann ich ne Heizung von der Wand reißen mit der Gravity Gun, aber bestimmte andere Sachen nicht, die leichter sind (merkt man in manchen Gebäuden im Küstenabschnitt). Aber das ist dermaßen von gering. Insgesamt ist das Spiel einfach ne Wucht.


----------



## silencer1 (29. November 2004)

SilentBreeze am 29.11.2004 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Mancini am 29.11.2004 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der gemeine Fanboy freut sich halt über das Geschreibsel der PC-Games.


----------



## SilentBreeze (29. November 2004)

Der Detailreichtum verblast wenn man sich nur in relativ schmalen Korridoren bewegen kann! Es gab einen Weg und basta, alle anderen wege waren auf sundersame art verschüttet! Uiii! Selbst bei Halo hatte man vom "Gefühl" her (da war man ähnlich an den Weg gefesselt!) mehr bewegungsfreiheit! Der Anfang bei HF2 ist ja noch sehr atmosphärisch aber irgendwann nervt es... an jeder ecke, oder Kante tauchen plötzlich gegener auf, okay, nicht so hinterrücks wie bei Doom3 aber trotzdem... es war irgendwann nur noch nervig... und dabei hat mich die Story nicht vorangetrieben... da spiel ich lieber Thief, da ist zwar die Steuerung dreck, aber wenigstens hat es (bis jetzt) atmosphäre... selbst doom3 hat mehr story präsentiert als HL2... auch wenn die ziemlich simpel war... HL2 baut halt darauf auf: seht die Bilder umd reimt euch selbst eine kleine geschichte zusammen... Wenn ich das wollte würde ich ne schöne Pen & Paper Rollenspiel Runde machen, da ich mich aber unterhalten lassen wollte, hab ich ein PC spiel gezockt... ich bin auch selbst schuld...

Aber hey, 6 Jahre Entwicklungszeit, da muss einfach mehr bei rum kommen... oder nicht? Bin ich zu anspruchsvoll? Ja, vielleicht... seis drum, viel Spaß mit HL², ich spiel lieber was anderes... Drek, ich habs ja auch schon durch... hey vielleicht bringt ja HL3 die erleuchtung...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

*AW: Dramaturgischer Mist*



			
				Stinger am 29.11.2004 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Ein Spiel beeinflußt man auf seine Art und Weise. Das kann man bei einem Film nicht. Das ist der große Unterschied dabei. Wobei es bei einem Film genauso ist, dass man sich mit dem Charakter auf die eine Art und Weise identifiziert, weil er ihm auf die ein oder andere Weise sympathisch ist.


Aber nur durch ein Weglassen einer Identifikationsfigur muß die Story / Atmosphäre ja nicht zwangsweise besser werden. 



> Zu den einen Zitaten von dir, irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, ohne das es jetzt böse gemeint ist, dass du dir das einfach durchliest und dann was schreibst.


Was meinst du? Soll ich einfach so was schreiben, ohne die Postings zu lesen?



> Zum Beispiel das mit der Küste, ist mir schon klar das er als Beispiel genommen hat, dass HL 2 nicht so detalliert sei. Aber nochmal, was sollte man daran besser machen? Und nennt mal andere Stellen die nicht so detalliert seien.


Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, geht es ja - wenn ich ihn richtig verstanden hab - nicht so sehr um den Detailgrad an sich. Der ist ja deswegen gering gehalten (z.B. durch Bitmaps), weil man dort eben nicht hingehen kann. Außerdem ist die Aussage mit der Küste nicht von mir.  Darauf habe ich nun nicht geachtet.
Ein sehr schönes Beispiel wäre die Fahrt mit dem "Auto", wo man zum Leuchtturm muß. Da gibt es in einem Gebäude eine Karte. Und wenn man aber den Abschnitt spielt, dann hat man gar keine Wahl, wo man lang fährt. Es gibt nur einen Weg. Hier wäre es in meinen Augen nun  sicherlich für ein 96% Spiel nicht schlecht etwas mehr zu bieten als dem linearen Levelverlauf zu folgen. Abzweigung hier, anderer Weg dort und auch mal interessante Objekte etwas abseits des Streckenrandes. Es gibt z.B. ein Haus. Da liegt nur ne Leicht und etwas Munition. Außerdem kommen Gegner. Das kann es doch nicht sein. Wieso kann der einem nicht beispielsweise einige Hintergrundinfos geben, einem helfen für kurze Zeit, eine Abkürzung kennen. Beim ersten Spielen schaut man mal rein. Doch der Widerspielbarkeitswert ist für mich zumindest sehr gering. Ich weiß ja, daß es abseits des Weges nichts gibt. Wo ist mal eine Variation und sei es nur eine Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Butterbemme (29. November 2004)

Och nee, nicht SCHONWIEDER ein HL2-Diskussions-Thread... dabei ähnelt einer dem anderen. Praktisch jede Meinung, jedes Argument hat man in den letzten Wochen schonmal irgendwo gelesen.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Peter23 (29. November 2004)

AndyK am 29.11.2004 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> also für mich ist hl2 auch nicht der alles umfassende überflieger geworden
> viele ideen (wie auch schon bei hl1) wurden von anderen games ausgeliehen (zelda, abes odyyssse , jedi knight, nolf, requiem ) usw
> es hat alles schon mal gegeben, vielleicht nicht in dieser kombination, aber sicher nicht einzigartig, wie man allerorts glauben machen will
> und auch die physikengine finde ich eher enttäuschend
> ...



*zustimm*


----------



## mib-1668 (29. November 2004)

Das Vergleichen von Spielen ist zwar auf der einen Seite wirklich Schwachsinn, weil jeder für sich selbst wissen muss ob ihm ein Spiel gefällt oder nicht, und eine Spielspaß-Angabe von PC Games auch nur als Richtwert zu verstehen ist.
Warum allerdings alle immer denken, das "beste" Spiel müsse in jedem Teilgebiet allen anderen Spielen überlegen sein verstehe ich nicht. Es geht bei HL2 um das Gesamtpaket, und das kratzt eben an der Perfektion. Natürlich wäre es cool gewesen, wenn alles nicht ganz so linear wäre. Andererseits erhöht ein linearer Spielablauf das Tempo. Gerade die Leute, die sich negativ über langweilige Passagen in HL2 äußern, sollten dankbar für die Linearität sein, stellt euch mal vor ihr müsstet mit dem Buggy an einer Kreuzung einen von drei Wegen aussuchen und dann stellt ihr fest dass ihr doch den falschen genommen habt usw usw usw. Kein Spiel kann jemals (also in der nächsten Zeit) einen Handlungsfreiraum einräumen der an der Realität grenzt.
Die Welt von HL2 ist stimmig und gut präsentiert. Man kann die Story in den Dreck ziehen aber dann müssen Spiele wie Doom 3 leider außen vor bleiben .
Vor allem noch, wenn man Dinge, die im Spiel absolut logisch erklärt werden, faktisch noch falsch schildert.

Ich bin wirklich froh, mal wieder einen guten Shooter der nicht irgendein Weltkriegsszenario darstellt, zu spielen, und der mich wirklich so gefesselt hat.

Aber über die Wertungen von Zeitschriften zu diskutieren halte ich allgemein für etwas unsinnig - ich denke keiner kann von sich behaupten, mal ein Spiel gespielt zu haben, das über 90% Spielspaß hatte, einem selbst aber dann doch keinen Spaß (oder zumindest weniger) gemacht hat.
Und dass sich hier hauptsächlich Leute äußern, die HL2 "schlecht" reden ist auch verständlich. Es melden sich fast immer nur die zu Wort, die etwas zu kritisieren haben oder ein Problem haben.


----------



## laz0r (29. November 2004)

tja.... 50 % sind Entäuscht und 50 % finden das Spiel genial.

Ich für meinen Teil bleib dabei... 88%. Das Reicht für das 15 Stunden, 100%lineare Spiel völlig aus. Obwohl es 6 Jahre Entwicklungszeit hatte und nicht auf dem neusten Grafischen Stand ist.


----------



## o00o (29. November 2004)

an rtcw kam für mich noch keiner ran, längere erklärung hier
http://www.pcaction.de/?menu=0710&mode=review&rid=5102


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (29. November 2004)

HL² ist definitiv *nicht* der beste egoshooter

1) es fehlen die Spielerischen innovationen.
2) die Story ist   
3) Deus Ex (1) / SystemShock fressen hl² in punkto innovation auf, was den *SP* angeht   
4) UT2004 bzw. Q3 bzw. BF fressen hl² in punkto innovation auf, was den *MP* angeht (drauff geschissen das CS der meinstgespielte MP shooter ist   )

FATZIT:
die PCGames setzt offenbar *Spielspass mit "ähsthetisch & künstlerisch wertvoll" gleich.
Ein Spiel muss viel mehr als Spielspass haben, um diesen "titel" zu erringen (meine meinung)*


----------



## laz0r (29. November 2004)

Oktober 2004 war ich noch davon überzeugt, das HL2 mir genug Spielspaß bereitet. Im Moment wäre ich froh, wenn ich meine 40 euro wieder bekommen könnte. Zur Zeit hab ich einen Spielspaß bei HL2 von gerade mal 40%.
Und ich wollts eigentlich von Anfang an 2 mal Durchspielen.

Ende des Jahres ist HL2 aus meinem Gedächtnis  gelöscht. Ich wüsste nicht, warum ich mich auch nur ein bisschen an dieses simple Spiel errinnern müsste.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (29. November 2004)

USS-VOYAGER am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Far Cry ist besser.
> und bei HL2 den  ganzen videos wo die ganzen spiegelungen auf den dach und den panzern von den viechern waren ist im spiel gar nix zu sehn verarschung hoch 3!




genau meine meinung.
das einzige was überzeugen konnte war die atmosphäre.
das spiel war den hype und schon gar keine 96% wert liebe pc games.

 NEVER BELIEVE THE HYPE.


----------



## koricus (29. November 2004)

Tja für mich ist weder HL2 noch FC oder Doom3 der Hit des Jahres Bei allen 3 Spielen vermisse ich eines "Spieltiefe". In allen 3en nix davon zu finden

Story: wie einige geschrieben haben kann von Story in keinem der 3 gesprochen werden imo. alles nur Aufgabenvergabe ala "gehe dahin und metzel rum" Das mit dem Sakofakfahrstuhl, da erwarte ich von der Geschichte das sie mir schon sagt das das der einzige weg ist. Das ich den benutzen muss ist zwar durch die lineare Spielführung logisch,   aber wegen der Atmosphäre gehörts dazu. Das ist genauso als wenn ein Filmcharakter in einen Raum kommt sonen Fahrstuhl sieht und sich denkt ja klar damit komme ich dahin wohin ich will.... Woher soll man im Spiel denn wissen das der zum Ende führt???? Und das ist nur ein Beispiel von hunderten.....

ein ganz klarer minuspunkt von HL2 ist das vom Protagonisten nix zu shen oder zu hören ist keine Dialoge nix deshalb fehlt auch die Indentifikation und das eintauchen in die Welt von HL2.

Rätsel naja also wenn einige die Rätsel als Anspruchsvoll bezeichnen weis ich echt nicht mehr...Das ist doch alles Kindergartennieveau... Ich erinnere mich da an so manches Adventure wo man Tage gebraucht hat um etwas auszuknobeln. Bei HL2: 

[ironie an]ah ein stecker in der Wand Schutzschild davor..grübel grübel..... ach man ist das anspruchsvoll.....Kopf rauch....Pause machen...mit Freunden darüber diskutieren...Internet nach Lösung abgrasen.....2 Stunden später..Gravity Gun benutzen.......[ironie aus]

wenn das Anspruchsvoll ist.....ansonsten alles wie bei Doom1 Schalter suchen Gegener abballern und weitergehn...ganz toll

Der einzige wirkliche Pluspunkt ist die Grafik es sieht schon toll aus bei allen 3 Shootern (Doom3 hätte aber ein bissel mehr Abwechslung haben können)

Aber warum macht kein Hersteller entlich mal nen Genremix Egoshooter mit Rollenspielelementen und Adventure Story.   Das Spiel könnte von mir aus 200 Euronen kosten wenn es mich mal wieder länger als 10-15 Stunden an den PC fesselt.....Ich sag nur Baldurs Gate 1 das hat 1 Wochen fast dauerzocken gebraucht und die Story war auch genial....

aber vieleicht hab ich schon zu viel gesehn und gespielt, als  das mich da noch grosartig was überraschen würde....und *Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt*.....


----------



## edelstoff (29. November 2004)

Ich finde besonders den Registrierungsdienst Steam genial.
Da Steam meine gesamte Festplatte scannt, und ausliest, welche Spiele ich sonst noch auf der Platte habe (Um zu  
erfahren was der typische HL2 Gamer sonst noch so treibt) bin ich überzeugt, dass meine Lieblingsspiele in HL3  
berücksichtigt werden.
Das finde ich besonders Toll. 
Gut ist auch, dass der Offline-Modus oft nicht richtig funktioniert, da ich so meine Flatrate endlich voll ausnutzen  
kann.
Da Viviendi & Valve in stetigem Rechtsstreit wegen Steam stehen, werde ich wohl auch davor bewahrt in einigen Monaten  
ein dann veraltetes Game zu spielen, da es sich dann gar nicht erst  starten lässt. Wieder ein genialer Schachzug.
Besonders gelungen finde ich allerdings, dass der Vertrag , den ich mit Steam schließe nicht eindeutig angibt,  welche Dienste kostenlos, und welche kostenpflichtig sind. So bleibe ich flexibel.

*Insgesamt ist Steam also eine super super Sache. *

So, jetzt muss ich aber aufhören, da gerade mein Pfleger ins Zimmer kommt.
Der wird immer böse, wenn ich Pipi und AA  auf den Boden mache.


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (29. November 2004)

edelstoff am 29.11.2004 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde besonders den Registrierungsdienst Steam genial.
> Da Steam meine gesamte Festplatte scannt, und ausliest, welche Spiele ich sonst noch auf der Platte habe (Um zu
> erfahren was der typische HL2 Gamer sonst noch so treibt) bin ich überzeugt, dass meine Lieblingsspiele in HL3
> berücksichtigt werden.
> Das finde ich besonders Toll.



ich freu mich schon, wenn die einschlägigen Anti Virus programme Steam als Trojaner erkennen


----------



## JohnCarpenter (29. November 2004)

Half -Life 2 is für mich "nur" ein guter Shooter.Inovation und Genialität des ersten Teils bleiben z.T. auf der Strecke.
Was die Engine angeht, findet man doch einige sehr dumme Fan-Postings hier, wie z.B. das erste Spiel mit Physik-Engine (is doch heutzutage Standart )

Ich habe halt etwas gemischte Gefühle:
Neu und super is sicher die Gesichtszüge-Engine, wodurch aber das Spiel nicht sooo viel an Spielspass gewinnt)
Das Wasser is in der Mitte besser als bei Far-Cry, aber nicht am Rand  
Die Level sind an Linearität wirklich nicht zu überbieten, das verdient alleine eine Abwertung!
Eine Lightning-Engine sollte für den besten Shooter auch Standart sein
Ich fand den hochgelobten Ravenholm-Level eher Durchschnitt.
In Sachen Grusel macht nur Doom3 (und früher Undying) alles richtigas ganze Register der typischen Schockeinlagen aus Hollywood.(z.B. Sound; genial: Verdunkelung bei pulsendem Licht, aufspringender Luftschacht, Monster im Spiegel,etc.)
Vieles musste scheinbar rein, weils die Konkurrenz hat (mobile Geschütztürme, wie Unreal 2)
Der G-man ist ein Agent aus Matrix (spricht genauso)
Die Strider fand ich auch geil. Bis zum Kampf gegen 2 Strider: Da wurden unendlich Combines und Rebellen in den Level gepumpt, bis beide besiegt waren - extrem schrottiges Leveldesign
Als Alyx zum 10.mal Daaaad sagte, wollte ich sie umnieten - Synchro unter aller Sau.
Hab mal mit nem Kumpel Halo (Xbox) Koop gespielt: Als er anfing, die Verbündeten abzuknallen, meckerten die zuerst und sagten dann "er ist verrückt geworden". Danach haben sie ihn bekämpft. 
HL2 - hier auch verbesserungswürdig
Zum Schluss musste das Spiel wohl fertig werden
Der Einsatz der Gravity-Gun in der Zitatelle war witzig - die ersten 5 von 15 Minuten
Zu viele Wiederholungen
Einsatzmöglichkeit der Gravity-Gun wirkt oft zu "gezwungen"
Faziteste Engine - Far-Cry
Erwartungen am besten erfüllt: Doom3 (denn wer hier was anderes erwartet hat, kennt die History und den Anspruch zu schlecht)
Das Game insgesamt - ungefähr genauso gut wie FC und Doom
Duke Nukem FE könnte locker zum besten Ego-Shooter werdenprüche und Waffen sind allein 10% Wert!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. November 2004)

restkraftverstaerker am 29.11.2004 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> HL² ist definitiv *nicht* der beste egoshooter
> 
> 1) es fehlen die Spielerischen innovationen.


Ansichtssache, das Spiel revolutioniert sicherlich nicht das Genre, setzt aber kleine Innovationen in die Bereichen Physik, glaubhafte Simulation der Welt und gibt große Impulse im Bereich "glaubhafte Figurendarstellung". Sachen die IMO deutlich besser sind als in den 3 direkten Konkurrenzspielen.


> 2) die Story ist


Stimmt, sie dümpelt etwa auf selbem minimalen Niveau wie die aus FC und D3. Dafür stimmt die Inszenierung und aufgebaute Atmosphäre.


> 3) Deus Ex (1) / SystemShock fressen hl² in punkto innovation auf, was den *SP* angeht


DX (hammergeil) und SS2 (dito) sind aber keine reinrassigen Shooter wie HL2, sondern Spiele mit größerem Tiefgang und starken Rollenspielelementen. Aber du hast recht, wenn man dies auf HL2 überträgt dann schlagen beide Games Valves-Shooter ganz deutlich. Wobei Flatout auch HL2 schlagen würde, weil dort die Fahrzeugsteuerung genauer und besser ist *g*.


> 4) UT2004 bzw. Q3 bzw. BF fressen hl² in punkto innovation auf, was den *MP* angeht (drauff geschissen das CS der meinstgespielte MP shooter ist   )


Innovativ sind weder Q3, noch BF und ebenfalls nicht CSS. Ich finde es auch nervig das HL2 kein eigener MP beiliegt, aber vom "qualitativen" Standpunkt kann der MP-Part IMO punkten. Innovativ ist er aber sicherlich nicht.


> FATZIT:
> die PCGames setzt offenbar *Spielspass mit "ähsthetisch & künstlerisch wertvoll" gleich.
> Ein Spiel muss viel mehr als Spielspass haben, um diesen "titel" zu erringen (meine meinung) *


*
[/quote]*
Einschätzungen zu Spielen sind immer subjektiv  und können nicht den Nerv des breiten Publikums exakt treffen. Totale Gelegenheitsspieler sehen in HL2 aber ein geniales Spiel (kenne genug solcher Leute), Hardcore-Gamer sehen in HL2 aber nicht "mehr" als einen sehr guten Shooter, der KEINE extreme Revolution ist. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## o00o (29. November 2004)

eX2tremiousU am 29.11.2004 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Innovativ sind weder Q3, noch BF und ebenfalls nicht CSS. Ich finde es auch nervig das HL2 kein eigener MP beiliegt, aber vom "qualitativen" Standpunkt kann der MP-Part IMO punkten. Innovativ ist er aber sicherlich nicht.
> 
> Regards, eX!



css kann keine innovation sein ist klar 
bf war keine innovation, man hat gameplay und sogar das setting ww2 einfach von dod genommen
q3 und ut (das alte ) waren aber innovativ, so ausgefeilte maps gabs vorher nicht und vor allem so gute bots (die unreal bots waren damals noch etwas "eckig", bei ut wars spitze)

richtig prägend war in den letzten jahren nur ein spiel, mohaa mit seinem arcade spielprinzip, es gab zig nachahmer bis heute

hl hat davor auch geprägt durch seine gut gemachten cutscenes, ob hl2 ebenfalls auf andere spiele abfärbt? wird die zeit zeigen, aber ich wüßte nicht welches feature es sein sollte...

genausowenig wie es bis jetzt noch kein spiel gab, auch keins in produktion, das sich an far cry orientiert


----------



## kingston (29. November 2004)

Es wäre ja interessant zu wissen was einige hier sagen würden wenn Far Cry nach HL2 gekommen wäre.  
Trotzdem bietet HL2 die beste Abwechslung. In Far CRYdachte ich nach einigen Levels " toll. wieder Dschungel, wieder nur Bäume usw". Da war die Abwechslung auch nicht so toll. 
In Doom3 sieht sowieso jeder Level aus wie der andere. Einzig der Höllenlevel hat mich nochmal zum staunen gebracht. Und ich war froh das es zu ende war. Auserdem sind die ständigen Angstzustände schlecht fürs Herz.  

Aber bei HL2 bin ich irgendwie, naja.. es wär toll gewesen wenn da noch ein oder zwei Passagen gewesen wären. Es hat mich vom Anfang bis zum Schluss gefesselt.

Aber vielleicht haben wir Glück und STALKER wird das was alle irgendwie hoffen. Riesige Areale, super Atmo und sogar Rollenspielelemente.
Wie werden es erleben.


----------



## Oldnick (29. November 2004)

Ich fand alle drei titel gut, da jedes spiel seine eigenheiten hat. 
far cry zeichnet sich durch seine taktikelemente aus, man erledigt bots über weite entfernungen und lockt den rest in einen hinterhalt. bei doom und half life² gibt es keine Sniperrifle (abgesehen von der armbrust, aber die fand ich nicht so doll) und man kann auch nicht wirklich gegner umgehen. noch ein plus zu fc aufgrund der unteschiedlichen sichtmodi, wirklich praktisch. die story reicht mir aus, da es soviel andere schlechte storys in pc-spielen gab und gibt, aber wenn ich story will lese ich ein buch oder schau einen film. die grafik ist zwar plastisch aber mir gefällts. die KI hat so seine aussetzer, wie z.B. bots die ihre kameraden erschiessen, dafür stehen sie aber die ganze Zeit da und tauchen nicht urplötzlich aus dem nichts auf wenn man eine gewisse Stelle übertritt.
Half Life² spielt sich schnell durch, das hätte nicht sein müssen. Der buggy und der hover level hätten voll sein können mit gegnern um das spiel zu verlängern. man fährt ewig durch leeres gebiet, bis man mal an eine stelle kommt mit kaum gegnern und wenn man nur etwas hirn besitzt schafft man die physikrätsel recht schnell. Aber gutes spiel hat spass gemacht
die erwartungen wurden künstlich gehoben. Atmosphäre am Anfang (hat was von 1984 Fernseher, Hausdurchsuchung von Combines, Verhörsaal) und am Ende (Fahrt im Hauptquartier).hübsche gesichter aber leider schlechtesten "Endgegner " aller zeiten und entäuschendes ende. 
Doom 3 ist auch ganz nett. ich musste aber erst mal half life² durchspielen um motivation zu bekommen (obwohl im besitz seit august). schockt anfangs legt sich aber nach der zeit. pda nervt mich. taschenlampengefitzel ebenfalls. hölle macht lust auf mehr. multiplayer ganz nett.
Ich wünsche mir von allen drei spielen nachschub umsonst oder zum budgetpreis!!!!!


----------



## N8Mensch (29. November 2004)

*AW: News - Half-Life 2: Der beste SP-Shooter?*



			
				SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



HL2 ist vielleicht der beste Offline-Shooter. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und was mache ich nach 15 Std....?


----------



## Leddernilpferd (29. November 2004)

edelstoff am 29.11.2004 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde besonders den Registrierungsdienst Steam genial.
> Da Steam meine gesamte Festplatte scannt, und ausliest, welche Spiele ich sonst noch auf der Platte habe (Um zu
> erfahren was der typische HL2 Gamer sonst noch so treibt) bin ich überzeugt, dass meine Lieblingsspiele in HL3
> berücksichtigt werden.
> ...






 *ROFL* 
 ich musste wirklich gerade laut in meinen bildschirm lachen.


----------



## ruef (29. November 2004)

das spiel war für einen linearen shooter absolute spitzenklasse... bis kurz vor schluss! die zitadelle war einfach viiiiiel zu easy!!! ich will mich durchkämpfen, nicht durchgondeln! vom "endgegner" will ich gar nicht erst reden! die schlusssequenz setzte dem ganzen schlamassel noch das sahnehäubchen auf!   
ich hoffe für valve, das sie sich nicht in eine storymässige sackgasse reiten wie es die wachovski-brüder mit der matrix so eindrucksvoll zelebriert haben... schliesslich will ich wissen wie das ganze weitergeht (und was zwischen black mesa und city 17 geschah), und mit irgendeinem absurden  mist will ich mich nicht zufriedengeben!!! 

mein gott, ich habe keine spiel-, sondern eine filmkritik verfasst!


----------



## novak3k (29. November 2004)

ich frag mich wirklich, wie manche leute Steam für ne gute Sache halten können so viel kann doch kein Mensch Trinken/Kiffen um die schlechteste Erfindung von valve gut zu heissen!


----------



## mastersam (29. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter?*



			
				laz0r am 29.11.2004 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HL2 ist definitiv nicht der beste Egoshooter!
> Warum auch? Was ist bei einem solchen gescripte auch gut, das es 96% bekommt?
> Die Kunden wurden von Valve definitiv verarscht. Wer Videos mit Directx9 Effekten ins Web stellt und dann das Spiel nur mit Directx8 Effekten veröffentlicht, betrügt seine Fans/Kunden.
> Desweiten hat HL2 sehr viele Hardwareprobleme. Viele haben sich schon beschwert, das im Spiel häufig Abstürtze oder auch Ruckler/Stotterbugs vorkommen. Dazu kommen noch die 15-20 Sekunden Ladezeiten zwischen den einzelnen Leveln, obwohl man, wie ich 1024 MB Ram CorasirtwinX Speicher 400Mhz hat. Da stimmt doch was nicht.
> ...



Also 1. Wer keinen Plan von Spielen hat soll mal die Klappe halten.
         2. Kauf dir mal ne Brille.
         3. Das Level am Hafen mit den Ant Lions gibts es serwohl. Nämlich im  
             Level '' Highway 17 ''.
         4. Es stimmt leider das einige Szenen aus den allseits bekannten Bink   
             Videos fehlen. Zum Beispiel Traptown fehlt im Spiel komplett.


----------



## N8Mensch (29. November 2004)

novak3k am 29.11.2004 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frag mich wirklich, wie manche leute Steam für ne gute Sache halten können so viel kann doch kein Mensch Trinken/Kiffen um die schlechteste Erfindung von valve gut zu heissen!


Anscheinend gibt es Drogen, von denen noch nicht mal wir wissen. 
Aber wenn man genau hinschaut, erkennt man schon, das es pure Ironie ist. Er hasst Steam!


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (29. November 2004)

o00o am 29.11.2004 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 29.11.2004 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo? BF von DoD kopiert?
Wo kann ich bitte in DoD Flugzeug fliegen, oder Panzer fahren?

und Q3 ist eine innovation, heute noch,
in sachen waffen balancing und movement
desweiteren braucht man für q3 und ut wirklich skill,

schaut euch doch CS an: nur instant hit waffen und camper lamer


----------



## N8Mensch (29. November 2004)

*<:::::::::::==0 SoF FOREVER 0=:::::::::::>*



			
				restkraftverstaerker am 29.11.2004 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo? BF von DoD kopiert?
> Wo kann ich bitte in DoD Flugzeug fliegen, oder Panzer fahren?
> 
> und Q3 ist eine innovation, heute noch,
> ...


BF war schon ein Knaller. Was soll das mit DoD zu tun haben   
Skill kann man auch in z.B.: CS gut gebrauchen. Das hat auch wenig mit der Spielegeschwindigkeit zu tun, wie ich finde. Ich mag Spiele wie Q3 ja auch, doch auf Dauer muss ich nicht wie ein Irrer durch die Landschaft flitzen, das mir fast der Arm abfällt. Es geht auch anders....

P.S.: Wenn du wirklich skill hast, sind Camper auch nur Opfer


----------



## BitByter (29. November 2004)

laz0r am 29.11.2004 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Nach 6 Jahren Enticklungszeit kann "ich" erwarten, das HL2 eine bessere Engine als z.b. Farcry benutzt....



nein, kannst du nicht, wenns dir nicht passt, kauf es nicht! jeder hat die möglichkeit das spiel seines verlangens (nicht nur hl2) rgendwo vorher zu testen! (bei nem kumpel, ausser videothek ausleihen, etc)...
wer das nicht tut, sondern blind geld ausgibt, darf sich hinterher nicht beschweren! ende der durchsage, ich verstehe die ganze meckerei einfach nicht! ich mag hl2... farcry hab ich gespielt, so lange es menschliche gegner gab (ab den mutationen wurde es mir zu blöd, passt meiner meinung nach nicht in die welt) und d3 hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert... okay... andere leute mögens anders... bitte, is mir doch recht! jeder soll das spielen, was er will...


----------



## Leddernilpferd (29. November 2004)

BitByter am 29.11.2004 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 29.11.2004 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bei FAR CRY gab es wenigstens vorher ne DEMO,
was valve ja nicht für nötig hielt. (die wussten warsch. warum)
hätte es eine gegeben, wäre ich jetzt um 40 € reicher.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2004)

Leddernilpferd am 29.11.2004 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> bei FAR CRY gab es wenigstens vorher ne DEMO,
> was valve ja nicht für nötig hielt. (die wussten warsch. warum)
> hätte es eine gegeben, wäre ich jetzt um 40 € reicher.



Mehrere Demos.


----------



## Muckimann (29. November 2004)

meiner meinung nach ist hl2 schon sehr gelungen. die levels sehen gut aus okay habs auf ner ti4200 gezockt, sah aber trotzdem schon gut aus. morgen bekomm ich meine 6800 und werds gleich nochma durchzocken - mit fetten details!!!!!   die gegner haben auch ein einigermaßen annehmbaren IQ (vonwegen keine KI). und was mir sehr gut gefallen hat war die physik, also die is wirklich der hamemr und da kann kein anderes spiel mithalten.

das einzige was mich gestört hat war dass die stroy zu sehr imhintergrund stand/ zu sehr verschleiert war!   nach half life 1 habe ich mich hammermäßig auf eine fortsetzung mit einer brillianten stroy gefreut.
und genau in diesem punkt wurde ich enttäuscht.
sonst is allerdings nicht dran auszusetzen. meine persönliche wertung:
90%

ach ja css is auch nich schlecht: is klar es is nix neues aber allemal lustig cs mal in ner geilen grafik zu zocken!


----------



## BitByter (29. November 2004)

Leddernilpferd am 29.11.2004 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 29.11.2004 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na super, es gibt genug spiele die keine demos hatten und darüber wird dann auch nicht gejammert  (wie war das zum bleifish bei d3?? ist ne ernste frage, weiß nicht obs da ne demo gab...)... ich halte es für falsch valve zu verdammen, die auch nur geld verdienen wollen wie jeder andere... (naja, fast jeder) wenn man damit nicht einverstanden ist: okay, aber diese diskusionen drehen sich echt im kreis...


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (29. November 2004)

BitByter am 29.11.2004 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 29.11.2004 22:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu d³ gibts ne demo!   
wie zu jedem anderen spiel von id-software auch (ausser keen commander)

ausserdem hat d³ einen eignen kinofilm und ein Makingof buch


----------



## Morgan_Freeman (29. November 2004)

EyolfAki am 29.11.2004 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> USS-VOYAGER am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right! Abgesehen von der unsäglichen Steam-Geschichtef für  Leute ohne Internet-Zugang (die gibt es mehr, als man  glaubt), ist das Game der Hammer. Habe auch Far Cry (gerne) gespielt, aber Hl2 ist definitv besser!
Verstehe all diejenigen nicht, die an der  Grafikpracht zweifeln. Da stimmt es wohl ( siehe oben) am System nicht. Habe übrigens NICHT die "up-todate2- Hardware Klar, mit so einem Spiel zwingt die Spieleindustrie uns immer mehr Hardware-Neuerungen ab, aber das ist ja nichts Neues, oder?
Games sind schließlich ein Wirtschaftsmotor der Soft- und Hardware-Industrie. Das ist altbekannt, leider...

Aber  mal Hand auf's Herz: Wer hat nicht den Thrill gerspürt, egal ob Buggie-Fahrt oder in City17,  einfach nur ums Überleben zu kämpfen und weiter zu kommen?? Bin jetzt bald am Ende und finde schade, das finale Level zu erreichen (muss halt auch noch arbeiten, habe wenig Zeit zum Spielen) . Fazit:  Steam => NO! HL2 => unbedint!


----------



## Rauwman (29. November 2004)

Also ich will mal sagen das Half-Life2 mir besser gefallen hat... in FarCry sehen die Figuren viel zu plastisch aus. Überall nur Shader effekte, das sieht nicht mehr reel aus. das fand ich bei Half Life 2 so genial, ich konnte mich richtig in das Spiel rein versetzen.
Und noch etwas gutes an Half Life 2 ist, dass die Graphik hammer aussieht aber dennoch lässt sich das Game auf den meisten Rechnern zocken, selbst die leute mit der geforce 4 TI  konnten noch in den Garphikgeschmack kommen, was man von Fra Cry und Doom 3 net sagen konnte, die Macher von Half-Life 2 arbeiten mit trix, das spiel hat nicht so aufwendige Sachen wie die Lichteffekte in Doom 3 und dennoch sieht alles geil aus. Noch dazu muss man sagen das Crytek eine viel kleinere Firma ist und das die Programmierer keine Pofis sind, das spiel hat viel zu viele bugs und Lamt.

Naja ich sage jetzt nicht das Doom3 und Far Cry schlecht sind, aber meiner Meinung nach können sie Half-Life 2 net das Wasser reichen!



Ach ja noch was zu den Spiegelungen auf dem Dach, bei mir siehts aus wie in den E3 Videos!


----------



## PredIsOnFire (30. November 2004)

farcry hat ne bessere engine als hl2?
dann frag ich mich warum die waffen bei farcry schlechter als bei hl1/cs aus sehen, die models wie plastikfiguren und das wasser wie gelee....

naja meinermeinung nach is Half-Life 2 das besste spiel aller zeiten...
gameplay,story,atmosphäre,sound,grafik und spielspaß is einfach alles genial meien bewerung 98%!

und was ihr gegen steam habt versteh ich au nich... herrliches programm

  Doom and FarCry Players


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

PredIsOnFire am 30.11.2004 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> farcry hat ne bessere engine als hl2?
> dann frag ich mich warum die waffen bei farcry schlechter als bei hl1/cs aus sehen, die models wie plastikfiguren und das wasser wie gelee....
> 
> naja meinermeinung nach is Half-Life 2 das besste spiel aller zeiten...
> ...


Bliblablub Fanboy geblubber


----------



## Peter23 (30. November 2004)

PredIsOnFire am 30.11.2004 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> farcry hat ne bessere engine als hl2?
> dann frag ich mich warum die waffen bei farcry schlechter als bei hl1/cs aus sehen, die models wie plastikfiguren und das wasser wie gelee....
> 
> naja meinermeinung nach is Half-Life 2 das besste spiel aller zeiten...
> ...



Dummes Fanboy geblubbere, was jeden Respekt anderen Meinungen gegnüber vermissen lässt.    dich selber


----------



## NBCTerminator (30. November 2004)

Rauwman am 29.11.2004 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch dazu muss man sagen das Crytek eine viel kleinere Firma ist und das die Programmierer keine Pofis sind, das spiel hat viel zu viele bugs und lamt


WAS???!!!!  
Na,du hast ja mal voll die Ahnung.
Ich glaub,du spinnst ein bisschen!
Eine viel kleinere Firma??????????????????Weißt du überhaupt wie viele Leute bei Crytek/Valve arbeiten?
Crytek ist ganz sicher keine kleine Firma!Die haben Entwickler aus aller Welt,insgesamt sind es sowas um die 30-40 Leute.Genau weiß ich es auch nicht.
Bei Valve sind es ganz bestimmt nicht mehr.Ich schätze mal,auch nicht weniger,aber keinesfalls wie du Möchtegern Besserwisser behauptest viel mehr.

Und was?!Die Entwickler sind keine Profis?
Stimmt,die sind Meister.Junge,Far Cry war ihr erstes Spiel!Und?
Es war sofort die neue Referenz und ein absolut erstklassiges Spiel,das zu dem Besten vom Besten gehört!Und es war das allererste Next Generation Spiel,lange vor HL 2 und auch Doom 3 und alles was noch kommt!
Also,diese Entwickler sind ja mal sowas von Profis!

Und Bugs?Ich hatte keine und überhaupt,das Spiel war auch so gut wie Bugfrei!
Bugs gab es zum Beispiel in Enter the Matrix oder Anstoß 4,aber nicht in Far Cry!!!Mann,mann,mann!

Also,wenn man keine Ahnung hat,einfach mal die Fresse halten!
Dieser Spruch passt einfach immer wieder.


----------



## INU-ID (30. November 2004)

NBCTerminator am 30.11.2004 01:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Rauwman am 29.11.2004 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist mein erster Post hier...

Aber ich konnte net mehr und mußte hier unbedingt auch meinen Senf zu geben...

Hab zwar HL2 noch net gezockt, aber die Bemerkung über Crytek hat mir dann doch die Luft geraubt...
Also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber dafür das es ihr erstes Game war ist es doch wohl ein Hammer geworden...

Ich kann da nur zustimmen: FarCry is absolute Sahne. (wie auch D3 und bestimmt auch HL2...)
RESPEKT was die MEISTER von CryTek da gemacht haben.
Ach ja, Bugs hab ich quasi auch keine gesehen...

Aber die Leutz ohne I-Net auszuschließen find ich schon Hammer.
F@CK STEAM

Gruß INU.ID


----------



## Belechem (30. November 2004)

Nee, der Beste Egoshooter wo gibt ist immer noch FAR CRY. Tschuldi, aber FC ist einfach ne ganz andere Klasse. Das Grafik/Systemvorraussetzungsverhältnis ist hier ne ganz andere Sache. Es ruckelt nicht(wie HL2) es lädt nicht nach jedem dritten Raum nach(wie HL2) und als Totschlagargument(  ) : Es muckt nicht rum!(so wie HL2)
nee, also HL2 ist vom Thron der Egoshooter so weit weg wie Doom3. Da hat es sich schon seit einiger Zeit Far Cry fett und gemütlich gemacht. Und bleibt dort.


----------



## o00o (30. November 2004)

restkraftverstaerker am 29.11.2004 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo? BF von DoD kopiert?
> Wo kann ich bitte in DoD Flugzeug fliegen, oder Panzer fahren?
> 
> und Q3 ist eine innovation, heute noch,
> ...



naja wenigstens bei q3 sind wir einer meinung
aber bf und cod, mit waffen des ww2 besetzt manflaggenpunkte auf der karte
,
panzer und flugzeug...
naja heute wird ja jede kleinigkeit als neuheit verkauft
spiele mit großem gerät gabs doch davor auch schon oder nicht?

aber den bf jungs kann man doch wirklich nachsagen, das sie ihre ideen von moddern holen
erst von dod, dann wurde groß ein vietnam mod für bf angekündigt, und es kam bfv, bf2 setzt auf den größten mod bf, der jetzt auch eingestellte wird...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

PredIsOnFire am 30.11.2004 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> farcry hat ne bessere engine als hl2?
> dann frag ich mich warum die waffen bei farcry schlechter als bei hl1/cs aus sehen, die models wie plastikfiguren und das wasser wie gelee....
> 
> naja meinermeinung nach is Half-Life 2 das besste spiel aller zeiten...
> ...


 
Du hast die bahnbrechende KI vergessen.  
Und findest du 98% nicht etwas zu wenig? Einer mehr sollte da ja wohl noch drin sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

Rauwman am 29.11.2004 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja noch was zu den Spiegelungen auf dem Dach, bei mir siehts aus wie in den E3 Videos!



Mach doch bitte mal nen Screenshot davon und verlinke ihn.


----------



## Micha303 (30. November 2004)

silencer1 am 29.11.2004 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Doom 3 hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht. Die Levels in Half-Life sind eintönig, die "Rätsel" immer die gleichen, eine KI ist nicht vorhanden. 88% wären in Ordnung gewesen.



Ich sehe das genau anders herum. Doom 3 ist etwas langweilig super Grafik aber ein Drittel davon wird im Dunkeln versteckt. Tür auf Monster kommen weiter. HL2 bietet mehr Ausenlevels und Fahrzeuge... gibt viel zu entdecken.
Nur zu hoch bewertet denn für die Sound und Laderuckler hatte man 2/3 Punkte abziehen müßen.


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

Saugt euch dieses 5 min. Video über HL2  runter und urteilt selbst, ob HL2 eine gute KI und eine gute Physikengine hat.  Ich konnte mich köstlich über dieses Viedeo amüsieren. 

KI grottenschlecht
Pysik  absolut unreal
Waffenverhalten voll fürn Arsch
 

http://www.nofrag.com/fichiers/halflife2/videos/938/


----------



## Seras (30. November 2004)

Naja also ein steth fest der Hype und der Auruhr um HL² ist völlig übetrieben.
Was Grafik angeht find ich es um Längen besser als Far Cry, allerdings sehen das manche auch falsch. Mir gefällt Far Cry von der Optik und der aufmachung her besser als HL². Die Welt ist nicht so drisst und eintönig.
In HL² rennnt man in ner Stadt rum die in Russland stehn könnt Trisste Gebäude, graue Fassaden. Mag zwar alles zum Spiel passen aber die Grafik wirkt dadurch sehr eintönig. 
Ich sag euch macht mit der Source Enigne ne Landschaft wie in Far Cry und die Sache sieht gleich 3 mal so gut aus.

Wenns um die KI geht kommt nichts aber auch garnichts was zur Zeit uafm Markt ist an Far Cry ran, soviel ist sicher. Macht aber nichts die Kombinesoldaten sind auch nicht grad dumm wien Brot sieagieren schon taktisch suchen Deckung geht geschlossen vor ect...allerdings fehlt halt noch um an Far Cry ranzukommen. 

Naja was mir an HL² nicht gefällt ist die Story....zugegeben ich hab es noch nicht ganz durch aber irgendwo hat schonma einer das geschrieben:
In dem Spiel fehlt so ein bissl der Knackpunkt. Die Storsy schleift sich so hin
man spielt und spielt eigentlich nur mit dem Ziel das Spiel durchzuspielen die Story rutscht son bissl in den Hintergrund.
Zumal die level und sowas viiiel zu langgezogen sind.
Das elende Tunnelhüpfen,das ewige hin und Her frustet auf di Dauer. Vlave hat hier die Spielzeit künstlich in die Länge gezogen weil die haupstory sonst unter 10 Stunden abgehandelt wäre.

Wenn ich wählen müsst kloppen sich bei meiner Hitliste Far Cry und HL² sehr stark um den ersten wirklich diegen kann dabei aber keiner naja und Doom3? Naja is Scchok Horror spiel was vor allem durchdie Athmosspehre lebt der Rest is  son bissl fürn Popo aber trozdem nicht der schlechteste Ego Shooter.

Ps. Thief 1 & 2 rulez the world


----------



## StRaToS (30. November 2004)

also mich hat das spiel in seinen bann gezogen. auch wenn ich die stark glänzenden dächer und gegner etwas vermisse hat das für mich keinen einfluss auf das gesammturteil: FETT!
ich muss zugeben ich hab nach einer weile garnicht mehr so auf die grafik geachtet sondern einfach nur noch spaß am spiel gehabt. die gravity gun ist eine witzige erfindung und hilft in situationen mit wenig ammo. diese ganzen technischen nörgeleien seh ich einfach mal als modeerscheinung an.

noch eine frage: ich wollte mir mal die aufgemotzte gravity gun cheaten um die mal in früheren levels zu nutzen. ich kriegs irgendwie nicht hin. jemand ne idee?


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

Erst dieses Video dowloaden und dann HL2 beurteilen. Mehr kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen 

http://www.nofrag.com/fichiers/halflife2/videos/938/


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Auch mal kurz meine Meinung:

Über Grafik lässt sich mal wieder trefflich streiten. Ist und bleibt halt Geschmackssache.
Eins ist sicher: Die drei Titel HL2,D3 und FC sind hier ganz oben.
Vorhin hat jemand behauptet, dass HL2 eine leistungsfressende Hardware im Vergleich zu FC hätte. Da sind meine Erfahrungen aber GANZ anders. Bei FC musste mein System böse schwitzen und HL2 spiele ich @ 1280x1024x32 mit allen(!) Details +4xAA/8xAF. Hätte ich bei einem PIV 3 GHz, 1 GB RAM und einer betagten 9700Pro nicht vermutet. So was war bei FC nie möglich (habe aber auch seit den aktuelleren Patches nicht mehr gespielt, vielleicht wurde ja die Performance angehoben)..

Doch jetzt kommen wir mal zum Spiel ansich und hier ist HL2 den beiden Konkurrenten haushoch überlegen (Physik, Atmosphäre, Leveldesign, Rätsel usw.). Wer behauptet, dass hier FC oder gar D3 (LOL) besser wäre, dem unterstelle ich, dass er die Spiele nicht angerührt hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

laz0r am 30.11.2004 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Saugt euch dieses 5 min. Video über HL2  runter und urteilt selbst, ob HL2 eine gute KI und eine gute Physikengine hat.  Ich konnte mich köstlich über dieses Viedeo amüsieren.
> 
> KI grottenschlecht
> Pysik  absolut unreal
> ...



Ein wirklich sehenswertes Video.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch jetzt kommen wir mal zum Spiel ansich und hier ist HL2 den beiden Konkurrenten haushoch überlegen (Physik, Atmosphäre, Leveldesign, Rätsel usw.). Wer behauptet, dass hier FC oder gar D3 (LOL) besser wäre, dem unterstelle ich, dass er die Spiele nicht angerührt hat.



Dann unerstell es mir.  Sicherlich HL 2 hat tolle Momente und die Physik im Spiel ist ne feine Sache. Aber dennoch ist es für mich in keinster Weise der Shooter des Jahres, da steht für mich FarCry. (Warum, wieso, weshalb habe ich ja schon oft genug geschrieben).


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Du bist halt auch ein sturer Bock, wenn Du Dich auf ein Spiel eingeschossen hast. Wie ich auch. 
Deine Geliebte "FC" macht Dich halt ein wenig blind.   

Zum Video: Wie dort steht: Ich kann jeden Shooter so lange spielen, bis ich Fehler finde. Komisch fand ich nur, dass man nie Situationen mit Combine Elite -Soldaten gezeigt hat.


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Das Video hat ja auch nichts mit  Combine Elite -Soldaten zu tun, sondern soll zeigen  wie Schwach die KI und das Waffenverhalten vom hochgelobten HL2 ist.
Und die Physik lässt auch im Video zeigen, das noch viele Fragen offen sind?

Vielleicht blockt man ja eine Tür in HL2 am besten, indem man einen Jogurtbecher an die Tür lehnt. 

http://www.nofrag.com/fichiers/halflife2/videos/938/


----------



## Millenium (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video hat ja auch nichts mit  Combine Elite -Soldaten zu tun, sondern soll zeigen  wie Schwach die KI und das Waffenverhalten vom hochgelobten HL2 ist.
> Und die Physik lässt auch im Video zeigen, das noch viele Fragen offen sind?
> 
> Vielleicht blockt man ja eine Tür in HL2 am besten, indem man einen Jogurtbecher an die Tür lehnt.
> ...



Vielleicht willst du ja auf der nächsten Seite noch dreimal auf dein tolles Video verlinken   
Wie oben schong esagt wurde, kann ich in jedem Spiel fehler finden.
HL2 is beileibe nicht perfekt, aber momentan nun mal das beste seiner Zunft.
Wenns dir nicht passt dann 



Spoiler



hol dir einen runter auf dein Video


  

Grüsse


----------



## o00o (30. November 2004)

ehm die ganzen wörter hier, können die erstmal geordnet werden?

referenz heißt, emfehlung für die hersteller, so sollte ein shooter ab jetzt gemacht werden oder?
oder als "referenzprobe" dieses spiel sollte der maßstab sein, nach dem sich die bewertung ab jetzt richtet
innovation heißt neuerung, einen neuen aspekt ins genre bringen oder?

also doom3 und far cry sind keine referenz, da ihre spielkonzepte nicht bei anderen spielen wiederhall fanden, 
doom3 setzt auf dunkelheit und licht und schattenspiele wie kein anderes spiel es vorher tat und wie kein anderes spiel es danach machen will, und das gameplay ist vor und hinter sich spawnende gegner umzuhauen
far cry war innovativ durch die große spielbare welt, aber auch die wurde bis jetzt nicht von anderen designern angenommen, also wie kann das, das vergleichsprodukt sein, das maß aller dinge?

hl2 ist erstmal auf keinen fall innovativ, dazu langt eine abgedrehte waffe allein nicht aus, sonst wären ja die turok spiele schon richtig innovativ 
da muß schon ein gameplay aspekt wie "bullet time" oder die möglichkeit die gegner auch mal zu umgehen (far cry) her
hl2 hat das ganz normale shooterprogramm (mit monsteraspekt  ) am start, ist also gut mit spielen wie halo, hl, unreal, rtcw, sof usw zu vergleichen
jeder kann für sich entscheiden, ob die gegner und waffenauswahl gelungen ist, wie das mapdesign ist, ob eine gute atmosphäre beim spielen aufgebaut wird, wie es mit der balance des schwierigkeitsgrades steht usw
kann gut sein das der eine oder andere dann merkt, daß hl2 NICHT die refernz ist 
das manche spiele da schon besseres geliefert haben (natürlich nur wenn man die grafikgeschichte raus läßt und an nem spiel selbst interessiert ist)

allen drei spielen kann man eine gewisse güte bescheinigen
es ist lustig, das viele anscheinend den zwang haben, das was man gerade spielt/spielte MUSS das beste auf der welt sein, es langt doch wenn man für sein gezahltes geld ne gute zeit hat 

über den daumen wird weder doom3, noch far cry, noch hl2 dem genre shooter den stempel aufdrücken
das alte hl hatte das ja gemacht , genauso wie doom damals
das letzte prägende spiel war unreal2, seit dem ist mode, daß ein nachfolger viel kürzer sein darf als sein ruhmreicher namensgeber, das man beim spielen immer ein magazin neben den rechner zu liegen hat um ladescreenzeiten zu überbrücken, und das es langt ne mördergrafik zu liefern, egal wie sehr framezahlen drunter leiden und egal wie schwach das gameplay auf der brust ist


----------



## RogerYargen (30. November 2004)

Finde HL² auch nicht so gut wie s getan wurde....Habs noch nicht ganz durch, bin aber ziemlich am Ende des Games (kurz vor der Kathedrale) und muss den Leuten zustimmen: 96% hat es nicht verdient, aufgrund
-Lange Ladezeiten (-1
-schlechte Gegner KI (-2
-teilweise Eintönige Level (Boatfahren, Buggyfahren, NovaProspect -2
-zu linear (-1
-Steam Zwangsregistrierung (-4

....was kommt dann raus ? 90% Spielspaß und das wäre eine meiner Meinung nach angemessene Wertung....


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Jo... mach ich 

Und wenns dir nicht passt, dann bau ich den Link in meine Signatur ein. 

Aber mir ist schon klar... Du bist ein überzeugter Hl2-Fan und lässt dir eh nichts zeigen. Nicht mal das Video, was nun wirklich enorme Schwächen von HL2 aufzeigt, beeindrucken dich. 

Warum bekommt ein so schlechter Egoshooter 96 % ?

Absolut dumme KI
Physikengine ist unglaubwürdig
Grafik ist auf alten stand. 
Waffenverhalten absolut beschissen
Spiel nur 15 Stunden
Wiederspielwert =20-30 %
100 % gescriptetes Spiel
keine Bewegungsfreiheit ( 1 Eingang und 1 Ausgang)
lächerliche Rätsel, die nur Zeitaufwändig sind um das Spiel länger zu machen
dämliches Buggy und Boot fahren (15 Minuten von jedem hätte es auch getan)
Aussenlevel sind zu simpel dargestellt
Keine directx9 effekte 
das was in dem E3 Video gezeigt wurde, wurde rausgenomen. Warum?

HL2 werte ich mit 85% Mehr ist es nicht Wert!


----------



## Millenium (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo... mach ich
> 
> Und wenns dir nicht passt, dann bau ich den Link in meine Signatur ein.
> 
> ...



Naja, ich bin schon Fan, das lässt sich nicht abstreiten. Aber wie bereits geschrieben kann man in jedem Spiel Fehler finden.
HL2 ist einfach nur ein grandioses Stück Unterhaltungssoftware, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Da kannst du dir einreden was du willst.

Grüsse


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Dann sehe ich HL2 als einen interaktiven Film an, den ich jetzt zu ende geschaut habe und der jetzt in Vergessenheit  gerät, weil er nicht der Überbringer war. 
So geschieht es bei mir mit jeden Film, der nicht an HDR ranntkommt.


----------



## Millenium (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sehe ich HL2 als einen interaktiven Film an, den ich jetzt zu ende geschaut habe und der jetzt in Vergessenheit  gerät, weil er nicht der Überbringer war.
> So geschieht es bei mir mit jeden Film, der nicht an HDR ranntkommt.




Und genau das will HL2 auch sein! Übrigens fand ich HdR ziemlich    , aber das is ja hier nicht das Thema.

Grüsse


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Millenium am 30.11.2004 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @laz0r
> Vielleicht willst du ja auf der nächsten Seite noch dreimal auf dein tolles Video verlinken
> Wie oben schong esagt wurde, kann ich in jedem Spiel fehler finden.
> HL2 is beileibe nicht perfekt, aber momentan nun mal das beste seiner Zunft.
> ...


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Signaturtest für HL2 Link


----------



## o00o (30. November 2004)

mist kann mein posting nicht mehr editieren

richtig geprägt hat mohaa damals das shootergenre, es hat ja dutzende clone hervorgebracht, egal ob nun ww2 oder vietnam, im grunde alles mohaa bauart

aber wenns darum geht was der beste shooter dieses jahr war , das war schon far cry
es lieferte ein gutes und bis dato neues spielgefühl, bild von gewissen handlungsfreiheit war gelungen inziniert, man konnte auch mal durchs unterholz an den wachen vorbei brettern wenn man keinen bock aufs kämpfen hatte, und wenn man halt mit dem auto über die klippen ging sprang man raus, versuchte ein bissel boat zu fahren oder ans ufer zu kommen und machte dort weiter
die designfehler bei far cry hielten sich in grenzen:
das auf einmal ein hubi des zwischengegners viel mehr aushielt als die hubis davor hätte nicht sein brauchen
auch sonst gabs ein paar dumme stellen, die den spielspaß trübten
eigentlich waren die gegner auf den mittlern schwierigkeitsgrad die ganze zeit kein problem, wenn die aber so plaziert werden wie am anfang wo man das erste mal aufs deck des gestrandeten schiffes kommt und auch noch ein hubi angreift..., da sieht man kein land
also für diese miesen stellen das ganze spiel in nen niedrigeren schwierigkeitsgrad spielen und sich langweilen? das ist sehr unausgewogen gewesen
aber für die nummer eins der letzten zeit langt es dicke 
(bei der grafik kann ich nicht so mitreden, kann bei weitem nicht die spiele auf vollen details spielen, drum beschränk ich mich aufs gameplay )


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

hier hast du mal aktuelle screenies von FarCry

http://americas-army.4players.de/Forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15159&sid=

http://americas-army.4players.de/Forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15160&sid=

Die hab ich gestern geschossen. Das ist der Patch 1.3 mit einer Geforce 6800 Ultra.
Das nenn ich fantastische Grafik. Da will ich doch gleich ins Wasser springen.


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video hat ja auch nichts mit  Combine Elite -Soldaten zu tun, sondern soll zeigen  wie Schwach die KI und das Waffenverhalten vom hochgelobten HL2 ist.
> Und die Physik lässt auch im Video zeigen, das noch viele Fragen offen sind?
> 
> Vielleicht blockt man ja eine Tür in HL2 am besten, indem man einen Jogurtbecher an die Tür lehnt.
> ...



das video ist echt hammer 
 

wennn se das auf der e³ gezeigt hätten ...

der soundtrack passt 100%


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

laz0r am 30.11.2004 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hier hast du mal aktuelle screenies von FarCry
> 
> http://americas-army.4players.de/Forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15159&sid=
> 
> ...



Was will man dann erst hier:
http://home.t-online.de/home/alex.gerry/HL2.jpg


----------



## koricus (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Signaturtest für HL2 Link



Das Video zeigt sehr gut wo HL2 seine Schwächen hat also anschauen   

und wie gesagt subtrahiere Grafik aus HL2, FC und D3 und was bleibt übrig ne Story die man in 5 min erzählen kann für "Referenzspiele" absolut zu wenig....Die besten FPS sind für mich immer noch RavenShield und BF42 die haben in gegensatz zu den anderen 3 noch ein wenig taktische Tiefe bzw. unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten. HL2, FC und D3 einmal gespielt und ab in die Ecke....RS + AS und BF spiel ich seit 1 bzw. 2 Jahren immer wieder neu immer wieder anders. Allerdings nur im Multiplayer und der fehlt allen 3 "Referenzen" total. Fehlender Multiplayer bzw. Langzeitmotivation ist für mich eine -20% Wertung. Sich auf MODs zu verlassen ist doch arm vom Hersteller....und wer will schon Cheater S******* spielen, was übrigens auch nur eine MOD ist......aber vieleicht ist Ex und Hop heute standart....... 

ergo HL2 = 76%


----------



## koricus (30. November 2004)

Gerry am 30.11.2004 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 30.11.2004 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nur Grafik ist nicht alles und isst ja auch nicht die Verpackung sondern den Inhalt....


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

Gerry am 30.11.2004 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Was will man dann erst hier:
> http://home.t-online.de/home/alex.gerry/HL2.jpg




Da möchte ich aber nicht rein... in das kalte , schmutzige Wasser. Das riecht ja schon abgestanden. 

OK..das genialste an HL2 sind die Wassereffekte. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

koricus am 30.11.2004 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> nur Grafik ist nicht alles und isst ja auch nicht die Verpackung sondern den Inhalt....



Und genau hier trumpft doch HL2 auf.  

Zum Screenshot:


----------



## Semomat (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Absolut dumme KI
> Physikengine ist unglaubwürdig
> Grafik ist auf alten stand.
> Waffenverhalten absolut beschissen
> ...



Mhm, da muß ich doch nochmal nachhaken:
"Physikengine ist unglaubwürdig" ??? Ich halte die Physikengine für die derzeit beste auf dem Markt, oder in welchem Spiel hat jeder noch so kleine Gegenstand Physikwerte,die sein Verhalten beeinflussen inklusive des Sounds, den der Gegenstand von sich gibt, wenn er geworfen wird und auf einem anderen Material landet ...

"Grafik ist auf alten stand" ??? Also mal ehrlich: HL2 sieht doch richtig geil aus, von wegen keine dx9 effekte ... ich sehe da überall aktuelle shader. Eventuell solltest du ne aktuelle GraKa kaufen *g*

"dämliches Buggy und Boot fahren (15 Minuten von jedem hätte es auch getan)" - ok, ist natürlich wie immer alles subjektiv, aber ich fands rumheizen spaßig


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist halt auch ein sturer Bock, wenn Du Dich auf ein Spiel eingeschossen hast. Wie ich auch.
> Deine Geliebte "FC" macht Dich halt ein wenig blind.


Ja klar, weil ich beispielsweise ne fordernde und kluge KI bevorzuge und die Möglichkeit das Spiel mit kleinen Variationen erneut zu spielen. Gut, dann bin ich es.  



> Zum Video: Wie dort steht: Ich kann jeden Shooter so lange spielen, bis ich Fehler finde. Komisch fand ich nur, dass man nie Situationen mit Combine Elite -Soldaten gezeigt hat.


Schön, daß du diesen Satz sagst, weil sie genau das auch im Video bringen. Dies könnte man in jedem gewöhnlichen Shooter auch zeigen. Und HL 2 ist damit auch nicht mehr als ein gewöhnlicher Shooter.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Semomat am 30.11.2004 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> "Physikengine ist unglaubwürdig" ??? Ich halte die Physikengine für die derzeit beste auf dem Markt, oder in welchem Spiel hat jeder noch so kleine Gegenstand Physikwerte,die sein Verhalten beeinflussen inklusive des Sounds, den der Gegenstand von sich gibt, wenn er geworfen wird und auf einem anderen Material landet ...


Sicherlich die Physikengine bzw. Integration ins Spiel ist nicht schlecht und ist ein Schritt in eine neue Entwicklung bei den Shootern. Allerdings sind die Möglichkeiten im Spiel auch arg begrenzt. Ja man kann / muß an einigen Stellen sich Brücken bauen, etc. Aber wehe, wenn man versucht dies an anderen Stellen zu machen. Das wird meist abgeblockt durch unsichtbare Wände, etc.



> "Grafik ist auf alten stand" ??? Also mal ehrlich: HL2 sieht doch richtig geil aus, von wegen keine dx9 effekte ... ich sehe da überall aktuelle shader. Eventuell solltest du ne aktuelle GraKa kaufen *g*


Den Spruch kann man ja nicht mehr hören. Aber vielleicht schaffst du es ja dann mal hier Screens aus dem Spiel zu präsentieren, wo man die Effekte aus dem HL 2 DirectX 9 Effekt-Video sieht.



> "dämliches Buggy und Boot fahren (15 Minuten von jedem hätte es auch getan)" - ok, ist natürlich wie immer alles subjektiv, aber ich fands rumheizen spaßig


So unterschiedlich können Meinungen sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

Gerry am 30.11.2004 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Was will man dann erst hier:
> http://home.t-online.de/home/alex.gerry/HL2.jpg


Dein Link funzt bei mir nicht.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? NEIN*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.11.2004 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 30.11.2004 10:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Video ist der Wahnsinn. Die Jungs haben Stil, genau wegen dem Satz da oben. Und sie haben Valve mit runtergelassenen Hosen erwischt, die Nummer mit hinterm Plastikbecher verschanzt vor zum "MG-Nest" ist absolut peinlich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? NEIN*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 30.11.2004 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video ist der Wahnsinn. Die Jungs haben Stil, genau wegen dem Satz da oben. Und sie haben Valve mit runtergelassenen Hosen erwischt, die Nummer mit hinterm Plastikbecher verschanzt vor zum "MG-Nest" ist absolut peinlich.



Habe es gerade mal ausprobiert. Es geht wirklich mit dem Becher. LOL
Das wäre ein richtungsweisendes Feature für Splinter Cell. Der versteckt sich dann hinter einem Kugelschreiber.


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Semomat am 30.11.2004 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm, da muß ich doch nochmal nachhaken:
> "Physikengine ist unglaubwürdig" ??? Ich halte die Physikengine für die derzeit beste auf dem Markt, oder in welchem Spiel hat jeder noch so kleine Gegenstand Physikwerte,die sein Verhalten beeinflussen inklusive des Sounds, den der Gegenstand von sich gibt, wenn er geworfen wird und auf einem anderen Material landet ...
> 
> "Grafik ist auf alten stand" ??? Also mal ehrlich: HL2 sieht doch richtig geil aus, von wegen keine dx9 effekte ... ich sehe da überall aktuelle shader. Eventuell solltest du ne aktuelle GraKa kaufen *g*
> ...




In meiner Signatur ist ein Link zu einem 5 Minuten Video. Schaus dir mal an, und verrate mir hinterher, ob die Physik wirklich glaubwürdig dargestellt wird?
Noch ein Beispiel: Du kennst doch das Level mit der Rampe, wo man Plastiktonnen unter die Rampe bringen muss. Ich hätte nie gedacht, das sowas geht. Und du kannst mir nicht das Gegenteil beweisen. Bei diesem beschissenen Rätsel hab ich ewig gebraucht umn das Rauszufinden. Wer kommt schon darauf, das man Hercules ist und die Luftgefüllten Plastiktonnen einfach so "als ob es nichts wäre" unter Wasser drücken kann? Das ist ja eine echt glaubhafte Physikengine!!!   

Die Grafik ist ein alter Stand.... Sie benutzt nur Shader 2.0 Effekte. Ist ja auch nur für dämliche ATI Karten programmiert. 
Desweiteren benutzt HL2 "keine" Directx9 Effekte. Denn sonst würde es auch mir gefallen. Und wenn du dich besser Informiert hättest, wüstest du das aber auch.


----------



## Semomat (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Beispiel: Du kennst doch das Level mit der Rampe, wo man Plastiktonnen unter die Rampe bringen muss. Ich hätte nie gedacht, das sowas geht. Und du kannst mir nicht das Gegenteil beweisen. Bei diesem beschissenen Rätsel hab ich ewig gebraucht umn das Rauszufinden. Wer kommt schon darauf, das man Hercules ist und die Luftgefüllten Plastiktonnen einfach so "als ob es nichts wäre" unter Wasser drücken kann? Das ist ja eine echt glaubhafte Physikengine!!!
> 
> Die Grafik ist ein alter Stand.... Sie benutzt nur Shader 2.0 Effekte. Ist ja auch nur für dämliche ATI Karten programmiert.
> Desweiteren benutzt HL2 "keine" Directx9 Effekte. Denn sonst würde es auch mir gefallen. Und wenn du dich besser Informiert hättest, wüstest du das aber auch.



Ich hab das Rätsel mit den Tonnen recht fix gelöst, und mir fällt derzeit kein Spiel ein, bei dem ähnliches hätte umgesetzt werden können ... Klar gibt es Stellen, wo Valve es besser hätte mache können, trotzdem ist die Physik so gut wie in noch keinem Spiel.

OKOK, keine Shader 3.0, aber mal ehrlich: Wie viel % der Zocker haben schon eine 3.0-fähige GraKa ? Ein bisschen auf den Markt schauen sollte man schon ...

Aber sicher sind das DX9-Effekte (schreibt auch die Games in ihrem bericht, soweit ich ich richtig entsinne ... ). Wozu sollten sonst die diversen Render-Pfade der Source-Engine existieren ??


----------



## koricus (30. November 2004)

Gerry am 30.11.2004 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> koricus am 30.11.2004 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo?? hab ich was verpasst muss ich irgendwelche level nochmal spielen????

HL2 aussen hui = Grafik innen pfui = Story, Rätsel, linear kein MP.....


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Bis jetzt konnte ich immer nur lesen (HL2 Foren /Google) das die DirectX9 Effekte fehlen. Die gab es bis jetzt nur in dem Directx9 Video zu sehen, das schon ein Stückchen alt ist. 

HL2 erkennt zwar eine Directx9 Karte aber auch nicht mehr. HL2 benutzt nur Directx8 mit PS 2.0.


----------



## Stinger (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt konnte ich immer nur lesen (HL2 Foren /Google) das die DirectX9 Effekte fehlen. Die gab es bis jetzt nur in dem Directx9 Video zu sehen, das schon ein Stückchen alt ist.
> 
> HL2 erkennt zwar eine Directx9 Karte aber auch nicht mehr. HL2 benutzt nur Directx8 mit PS 2.0.



Ja jetzt stell dir vor es kommt jetzt demnächst mit Direct  X 9 Effekten (dank Patch), dann kannste dein Far Cry wegschmeißen.

Wenn ihr Grafik sehen wollt, spielt Doom 3! Das ist nämlich nichts weiter als ne Grafikdemo. Dann werdet ihr glücklich.

Zu deinem Video:

Far Cry hat ja keine KI Fehler was? Und ich habs auch schon im goarmy Forum geschrieben, das was dort alles gezeigt wurde, daran kann man sich echt aufhängen. Hier mein Zitat (jetzt wirste wahrscheinlich auch wissen wer ich bin)

Wie es auch schon bei PC Games in dem Thread geschrieben wurde von jmd., man kann selbst bei Far Cry KI Fehler finden. Bei mir versteckten sich manche Gegner hinter einem Baum und schossen ständig gegen diesen. Keine KI ist perfekt.

Wurde von Valve mal gemeldet, dass kein Hitboxtreffersystem kommt? Welche Spiele besitzen die überhaupt nicht? Doom 3, Söldner. Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Far Cry werd ich vorher mal testen.

Auch Americas Army besitzt das. Besitzen noch die meisten Spiele.

Das mit den Türen aufbrechen hab ich nicht gecheckt. Wurde doch gemacht im Video und wie es versprochen wurde. Und dann natürlich vor so einem Gerümpel getestet.

Was das Respawnen betrifft, dass ist einfach an logisch Stellen zu finden. Wenn diese Käfer aus den Strändern kommen, wenn man gejagt wird, in einer verlassenen Ravenholm Gegend wo Zombies kommen. Sonst findeste das auch nicht an jeder Stelle.

Was die Stelle mit dem verwundeten Soldaten betrifft, ok, er läuft zu ihm hin und untersucht ihn. Zumindest merkt man darin die KI wie sie Zusammenarbeit und Glaubwürdig wirkt. Klaro, wenn man ihn dann unter Beschuss nimmt und er reagiert weiterhin nicht, ist halt ein Bug, lassen wir nen Patch darüber sprechen. Mein Gott, man kann auch über alles rumheulen.

Niemand behauptet das es komplett fehlerlos wäre, aber andere Spiele haben das genauso.

Für mich ist dieses Video nichts weiter als etwas von Flamern die es nicht ertragen konnten, dass Valve vieles geschafft hat.


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Stinger am 30.11.2004 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> (jetzt wirste wahrscheinlich auch wissen wer ich bin)



jaja Ethan.... du suchst wohl überall Streit?   
Das hier ist ein Anti HL2 Thread.. also wech hier. 

schmarn


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie benutzt nur Shader 2.0 Effekte.



Liste mir doch bitte einmal auf, welche Spiele PS3 unterstützen? 

Also ich kenne nur das gepatchte FarCry? Sieht man die Unterschiede merklich bei einem direkten Vergleich?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Stinger am 30.11.2004 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja jetzt stell dir vor es kommt jetzt demnächst mit Direct  X 9 Effekten (dank Patch), dann kannste dein Far Cry wegschmeißen.


Und wenn nicht kann man HL 2 wegwerfen? Das ist eine Schwachsinnslogik. Natürlich wird ein Spiel durch soetwas nicht besser / schlechter. ABER diese Effekte wurden vollmundig (ebenso wie 1 A KI) angekündigt. 



> Zu deinem Video:
> 
> Far Cry hat ja keine KI Fehler was?
> [...]


So und jetzt beantworte mal die Frage: Welches Spiel hat 96% bekommen ? FarCry? 



> Was das Respawnen betrifft, dass ist einfach an logisch Stellen zu finden. Wenn diese Käfer aus den Strändern kommen, wenn man gejagt wird, in einer verlassenen Ravenholm Gegend wo Zombies kommen. Sonst findeste das auch nicht an jeder Stelle.


Ja klar und dann beispielsweise noch ganz logisch immer wieder hinter blauen Energiewänden oder wenn man einen ganz bestimmten Schalter betätigt hat / eine Stelle erreicht hat.



> Klaro, wenn man ihn dann unter Beschuss nimmt und er reagiert weiterhin nicht, ist halt ein Bug, lassen wir nen Patch darüber sprechen. Mein Gott, man kann auch über alles rumheulen.


Macht ja nix., geht in den 96% unter. 



> Niemand behauptet das es komplett fehlerlos wäre, aber andere Spiele haben das genauso.


Und genau das haben sie auch im Video geschrieben.  Alle andern normalen Shooter haben dies auch und HL 2 IST ein ganz normaler Shooter.



> Für mich ist dieses Video nichts weiter als etwas von Flamern die es nicht ertragen konnten, dass Valve vieles geschafft hat.


Ja sie können es nicht ertragen, daß die KI gut ist. Hast Recht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kenne nur das gepatchte FarCry? Sieht man die Unterschiede merklich bei einem direkten Vergleich?



Hat FarCry mit entsprechenden Effekten groß in Videos getönt (gut 1 Jahr vor Release), die dann nicht ins Spiel kamen?


----------



## Stinger (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.11.2004 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Stinger am 30.11.2004 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Liste mir doch bitte einmal auf, welche Spiele PS3 unterstützen?



Also ich kenne Farcry.... Stalker bekommt auch welche und bei Doom3 bin ich mir nicht sicher.  Bekommt HDR-Schlacht um Mittelerde nicht auch welche? Ich weiß es nicht genau....

Nee HDR-Schlacht um Mittelerde bekommt PS 3.0 glaube ich nicht.. aber es unterstützt directx9.


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 30.11.2004 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 30.11.2004 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe gesehen, dass T-Online inzwischen ab einem bestimmten Volumen abkassiert. Ist mir also zu heiß, deshalb jetzt hier:

http://www.1024kb.de/upload/8j7zvl4Bgy0q.jpg


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 30.11.2004 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das wollte ich damit sagen: PS3 ist momentan "fürn Popo".

Für HdR-SuM wurde es immer wieder (auch in der PCGames) angekündigt, doch es wird von dem Spiel nicht unterstützt.
Bei Stalker soll es unterstützt werden, aber da warten wir lieber mal ab wann Stalker denn dann endlich erscheint und ob es wirklich einen merkbaren Unterschied gibt.


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

fürn Popo ist es nicht... die neuen Effekte bei FarCry sind schon genial.. das kann auch keiner Abstreiten. Aber mich würde es mal interessieren, wie ein Komplettspiel mit PS 3.0 aussieht und nicht nur ein Patch.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Stinger am 30.11.2004 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ob Far Cry in den ersten gezeigten Bildern nicht besser ausgesehen hätte als am Ende. Ist bei jedem Spiel so. Die ersten Bilder sehen immer besser aus als die, wo das Spiel released wird. Man plant etwas, muss es aber streichen aus irgendwelchen Gründen. Das gabs bei jedem Spiel. Das muss man nun auch mal hinnehmen.


Es waren ja längst nicht di ersten Bilder, sondern ein kleiner nach-E3 Werbetrailer, wo nach der 30. September als Erscheinungstermin genannt wurde. Da wird IMO deutlichst an Hand einer Radeon 9800 gezeigt, welche tolle Effekte möglich sein sollen /sind. Und in der Vollversion gibt es dann genau die Stelle und die Grafikpracht ist verschwunden.



> Welches Spiel wird denn so von der KI gelobt und hat trotzdem 91% bekommen?


FarCry und das wird noch nicht einmal als der Überflieger verkauft. Und dann kommt ein anderer Shooter schafft es u.a. nicht eine überzeugende KI auf zu beinhalten, soll aber gleichzeitig alle andern Games um Längen übertreffen?



> Wann ist das denn? Nur wenn Alyx auf dem Weg ist und man die Geschütze erreichen soll. Vorher meldete sie noch per Funk das mehr Soldaten kommen würden und als Alyx da war, kamen keine Soldaten mehr.


Es gibt ja nun mehr solcher blauen Wände als an einer Stelle, wo man auf Alyx warten soll.



> Hast recht. Alle anderen Spiele über 90% waren ja bugfrei. Wie konnt ich das nur vergessen.


Zeig mir, wo ich das geschrieben habe. 
Wenn es Spiel eben nur ein normaler Shooter ist, dann sollte es auch entsprechend bewertet werden. Da macht es sich dann nicht so gut zu argumentieren, daß andere Games mitunter ähnliche Schwächen haben, dafür jedoch auch nicht so hoch bewertet wurden.  

Ach ja, benutzt in Zukunft bitte Quotes, macht nicht nur das Lesen, sondern auch Beantworten von Postings erheblich leichter. Danke.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das wollte ich damit sagen: PS3 ist momentan "fürn Popo".
> 
> Für HdR-SuM wurde es immer wieder (auch in der PCGames) angekündigt, doch es wird von dem Spiel nicht unterstützt.
> Bei Stalker soll es unterstützt werden, aber da warten wir lieber mal ab wann Stalker denn dann endlich erscheint und ob es wirklich einen merkbaren Unterschied gibt.


Nur ist das Video nun nicht so neu.  Ist gut 1 Jahr alt und da lief es noch auf ner Radeon 9800.


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> fürn Popo ist es nicht... die neuen Effekte bei FarCry sind schon genial.. das kann auch keiner Abstreiten.



Gibt es Vergleichsbilder bei FC Patch 1.3 mit und ohne PS3?


----------



## Stinger (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.11.2004 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Es waren ja längst nicht di ersten Bilder, sondern ein kleiner nach-E3 Werbetrailer, wo nach der 30. September als Erscheinungstermin genannt wurde. Da wird IMO deutlichst an Hand einer Radeon 9800 gezeigt, welche tolle Effekte möglich sein sollen /sind. Und in der Vollversion gibt es dann genau die Stelle und die Grafikpracht ist verschwunden.



*Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es Effekte in HL 2 in den E3 2004 Videos gab, die nicht auch bei mir später im Spiel waren. Ihr beruht euch hier immer auf die Videos von der E3 2003. Alles was dieses Jahr gezeigt wurde nach der E3 hab ich auch im Spiel. Vielleicht nicht von der Techdemo letzten Jahres, aber die von diesem Jahr schon.*



> FarCry und das wird noch nicht einmal als der Überflieger verkauft. Und dann kommt ein anderer Shooter schafft es u.a. nicht eine überzeugende KI auf zu beinhalten, soll aber gleichzeitig alle andern Games um Längen übertreffen?



*Was heißt hier Far Cry wird nicht als der Überflieger verkauft? Da les ich hier aber andere Sachen. Und wer sagt, dass die KI als einziges dafür gilt, andere Spiele zu übertreffen. Denk mal allein an die Abwechslung von einem Spiel, von der Tatsache, dass es nie eintönig wird im gesamten Spiel. Von einer Atmosphäre, genau das sind auch solche Sachen. Nur weil ein Spiel nicht in jedem Punkt einem anderen Spiel überlegen ist, ist es bedeutend schlechter, trotz der Tatsache, dass, hier in dem Fall, die KI guter Standard, in einigen Fällen selbst aber auch hervorragend ist (z.B. die Tonne nach einem werfen).*



> Es gibt ja nun mehr solcher blauen Wände als an einer Stelle, wo man auf Alyx warten soll.



*Und welche Stellen genau wurden dann Gegner respawnt ohne das es einen Sinn gemacht hat?*



> Zeig mir, wo ich das geschrieben habe.



*Hä? Zusammenhänge bitte lesen und verstehen.*



> Wenn es Spiel eben nur ein normaler Shooter ist, dann sollte es auch entsprechend bewertet werden. Da macht es sich dann nicht so gut zu argumentieren, daß andere Games mitunter ähnliche Schwächen haben, dafür jedoch auch nicht so hoch bewertet wurden.



*Was versteht man eigentlich unter normaler Shooter und guten Shooter? Normaler Shooter seh ich nicht Far Cry an. Grafikbezogen auch nicht Doom 3. Ein normaler Shooter ist so etwas wie Painkiller oder Serious Sam. Doom 3 ist von den Licht und Schatten ein guter Shooter, Far Cry ist von der KI außergewöhnlich. Und HL 2 setzt seinen Standpunkt mit einer sehr glaubhaften Spielwelt, der Physik und der Charaktere neue Standpunkte. Auch die Abwechslung muss man hierbei beispielhaft einfach erwähnen, die es auch noch kein Shooter SO zustandgebracht hat mit Ideen.*



> Ach ja, benutzt in Zukunft bitte Quotes, macht nicht nur das Lesen, sondern auch Beantworten von Postings erheblich leichter. Danke.



*Ich hab irgendwie Probleme mit den Quotes weil es nicht so will wie ich will. Ist nicht bös gemeint. Ich machs ja extra schon fettgedruckt von meinem Text, damit es einfacher zu erkennen ist*


----------



## JohnSinclair (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 30.11.2004 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein ,weil zwischen Pixeshader 2.0 und Pixelshader 3.0 keine Sichtbaren Veränderungen sichbar sind, der einzige unterschied liegt darin das die grafikarten bei pixelshader 3 etwas weniger Perfomance verlust haben als bei Pixelshader 2.0. Sieht aber genau so gut aus bei beiden versionen.


----------



## JohnSinclair (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 30.11.2004 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS2 = PIXELSHADER 2.0
PS3 = PIXELSHADER 3.0 

Leute PS3 sieht genau so aus und sind die selben effecte wie PS2, nur das PS2 mehr Perfomance verbraucht als PS3.

Versteht ihr es endlich !"!!!

Das vergleichs Bild von FarCray Damals ! das war nur von pixelshader 1.0 auf Pixelshader 2.0 und nicht auf 3.0 da wie gesagt 3.0 hat nichts mit sichtbaren effecten zu tun sondern mit der besseren perfomance, man kann aber daraus resultieren das durch ps3 mehr ps3 ;9 effecte in ein spiel gebracht werden können , allerdings wird das eh noch ne sehr lange zeit dauern bis man die perfomance unterschiede aufgrund von ps3 sieht, und dann gibt es schon eh ne neue generation von grafikarten ! die alles ps4 wohl schon haben werden 

ps doom3 hat keine ps3 unterschtürtzung.


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 30.11.2004 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Vergleichsbilder such ich auch noch.... Ich hab damals FarCry gespielt und jetzt nochmal mit Patch 1.3 ... Und der Patch 1.3 macht was her... Vorallen die neuen Licht und Wasser Effekte. brilliant. Das Dumme ist nur, man kann die Lichteffekte nicht mit einem Foto einfangen, weil sie sich verändern, je länger man reinschaut. Sogar die Farben an Gegenständen verändern sich. (Weiße Farben  wenn man zuvor in die Sonne geschaut hat) Oder wenn man aus der Dunkelheit kommt, wird man erstmal enorm geblendet. Danach bekommt man wieder mehr zu sehen. 
Künstliche Lichter werfen andere Farben auf Texturen. 
Texturen haben noch bessere Tiefenwirkung.
Die Wolken/ Sonne spiegeln sich im Wasser. 
Das kommt an die Realität ran.  

Sowas fehlt mir bei HL2.


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

@ JohnSinclair:
Also doch "fürn Popo". 

Dabei schwärmen die Tester von Grafikkarten immer gleich: Karte X ist zwar schneller, günstiger, usw., aber bei Karte Y investieren Sie in die tolle Technologie PS3 und damit in die Zukunft. *LOL*
Ja, leider lassen sich viele Käufer durch so etwas locken und verlieren dann den Blick auf wesentliche Eigenschaften.


----------



## JohnSinclair (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 30.11.2004 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind keine ps3 effecte sondern die nvidia neuen licht effecte die nur die geforce karten unterstützen ! das mit den wolken usw hat man genau so bei 2.0 also ich wies net was du da für einstellungen hattest aber ps2 ist egnau wie ps3 ausserdem mit den tieferen texturen lag daran das die px2.0 und 3.0 verbessert haben und nicht weil da 3.0 ist, ich hab ne atio mit nur 2.0 und es sah ebenfalls besser aus genau so wie mit 3.0 also ,as hat nix damit zu tun.

und nochmal 

PS1=Pixelshader 1.0 = Sieht scheise aus !

PS2 = PIXELSHADER 2.0 Sieht geil aus  genau so wie PS3 hat aber schlechtere Perfomance als PS3


PS3 = PIXELSHADER 3.0  Sieht geil aus genau so wie PS2 , hat bessere Perfomance als PS2, 
ist aber noch unwichtig aufgrund von wenigen spielen mit 3.0 und aufgrund davon das auch ps2 mithalten kann , erst ab 2006 wird es wichtig aber bis dahin naja ändert sich eh noch viel 


Leute PS3 sieht genau so aus und sind die selben effecte wie PS2, nur das PS2 mehr Perfomance verbraucht als PS3.

Versteht ihr es endlich !"!!!

Das vergleichs Bild von FarCray Damals ! das war nur von pixelshader 1.0 auf Pixelshader 2.0 und nicht auf 3.0 da wie gesagt 3.0 hat nichts mit sichtbaren effecten zu tun sondern mit der besseren perfomance, man kann aber daraus resultieren das durch ps3 mehr ps3 ;9 effecte in ein spiel gebracht werden können , allerdings wird das eh noch ne sehr lange zeit dauern bis man die perfomance unterschiede aufgrund von ps3 sieht, und dann gibt es schon eh ne neue generation von grafikarten ! die alles ps4 wohl schon haben werden  

ps doom3 hat keine ps3 unterschtürtzung.


----------



## JohnSinclair (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> @ JohnSinclair:
> Also doch "fürn Popo".
> 
> Dabei schwärmen die Tester von Grafikkarten immer gleich: Karte X ist zwar schneller, günstiger, usw., aber bei Karte Y investieren Sie in die tolle Technologie PS3 und damit in die Zukunft. *LOL*
> Ja, leider lassen sich viele Käufer durch so etwas locken und verlieren dann den Blick auf wesentliche Eigenschaften.



so ist es, ausserdem kann man ruhig zugeben das zwischen ati und nvidia gerade kaum unterschiede bei den highend karten gibts, nvidia is bisschen schneller in doom3 und ati in hl2
im endeffect sind es kaum merkbare unterschiede also haltet das mund  und spielt leiber die games anstatt rum zu flamen welche besser is.

Ati hat auch noch andere effecte die nvidia net hat und umgekehrt, also Wenn man keine Ahnung hat , einfach ma die Fresse halten


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Hier ist ein schöner Link, was PS 3.0 wirklich kann!

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=000034&p=3

Und klar bringt der neue Effekte mit sich!
Der ist nicht nur für Geschwindigkeitszuwachs!


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				JohnSinclair am 30.11.2004 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> das sind keine ps3 effecte sondern die nvidia neuen licht effecte die nur die geforce karten unterstützen ! das mit den wolken usw hat man genau so bei 2.0 also ich wies net was du da für einstellungen hattest aber ps2 ist egnau wie ps3 ausserdem mit den tieferen texturen lag daran das die px2.0 und 3.0 verbessert haben und nicht weil da 3.0 ist, ich hab ne atio mit nur 2.0 und es sah ebenfalls besser aus genau so wie mit 3.0 also ,as hat nix damit zu tun.
> .



Das ist HDR und auch "fürn Popo". 

Zitat:
"
Wo (sprichwörtlich ) Licht ist, ist allerdings auch Schatten. So funktioniert z.b. keine Kantenglättung mehr, wenn HDR aktiviert ist, was den Bonus an Optik wieder etwas schmälert. Zudem verhindern massive Performanceeinbußen von weit über 50%, dass FarCry mit HDR dauerhaft Spaß macht. 
Normal spiele ich FarCry mit 1280x960, 4xFSAA, 8xAnisotropem Filter und vollen Details, wobei es selten mal unter 40FPS fällt, meist aber deutlich darüber liegt. Mit aktiviertem HDR muss ich die Auflösung auf 1024x768 reduzieren, damit die FPS nicht ständig unter 20 fallen. Und das Ganze wohlgemerkt ohne FSAA, welches mit mit aktiviertem HDR automatisch abgeschalten wird (bzw. einfach nicht mehr funktioniert).

So gesehen ist der HDR-Support ein netter Bonus, den man sich gerne mal anschaut - wiklich praxistauglich ist er momentan allerdings noch nicht. 
"


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist ein schöner Link, was PS 3.0 wirklich kann!
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=000034&p=3
> 
> ...



Mit MRT ist es möglich, viele Rendering-Durchgänge zu sparen und schnell komplexe, detailgetreue Szenen zu rendern. Um aufgrund der starken Komplexität der heutigen Pixel Shader eine schnelle Berechnungsmöglichkeit zu schaffen, stellt MRT eine Lösung dar, um die Berechnungszeit der Pixel zu verkürzen, in dem nicht sichtbare Pixel nicht mit berechnet werden.

Für NVIDIA bringt der Performance-Gewinn durch CineFX 3.0 die Möglichkeiten, neue Effekte zu realisieren - beispielsweise Teiltransparenz bei Objekten bei Lichteinfall und ähnlich komplexe Dinge (Subsurface scattering, Soft Shadows, Environmental and ground shadows, Global Illumination). Auf alle diese Effekte dürfen sich dann die Endanwender in der nächsten Spielegeneration freuen - wir sind auf jeden Fall darauf gespannt, was die Programmierer aus den Fähigkeiten des Chips machen.


----------



## BitByter (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

ich dachte immer ps steht für playstation??


----------



## JohnSinclair (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist ein schöner Link, was PS 3.0 wirklich kann!
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=2&t=000034&p=3
> 
> ...



Nein das verstehst du falsch ,musst du dir genauer durchlesen, man kann mir ps2 genau die gleicghen effecte machen allerdings mit perfomance einbußen, genauso hab ich es oben geschrieben naja fast.

Ich hab halt geschrieben man kann deshalb weil man ps3 hat mehr ps3 effecte in ein game reinbringen ,das kann man aber auch mit ps2 nur halt mit perfomance einbußen 


übrigens auch wenn es net so sein würde, solche games die solche effecte haben werden 2006 frühestens kommen. und wie gesagt ,da gibt es sicherlich schon ps4 

hier gehts ja darum ob mans braucht und man braucht es 100% nicht ! in den nächsten 2 jahren,.


----------



## JohnSinclair (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 30.11.2004 15:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nächsten Spielegeneration freuen   - wir sind auf jeden Fall darauf gespannt, was die Programmierer aus den Fähigkeiten des Chips machen

genau das mein ich die nächste generation ist eben ab 2006 frühestens


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Ich denke mal 2005 kommen die ersten Spiele die Ps 3.0 richtig unterstützen.
Voll Ausschöpfen wir man PS 3.0 erst, wenn PS4.0 rauskommt. 
Weil dann ist man ja mit PS 3.0 an den Grenzen.


----------



## JohnSinclair (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal 2005 kommen die ersten Spiele die Ps 3.0 richtig unterstützen.
> Voll Ausschöpfen wir man PS 3.0 erst, wenn PS4.0 rauskommt.
> Weil dann ist man ja mit PS 3.0 an den Grenzen.



ja 2005 kommen sicher viele games mit 3.0 aber es wird genau so aussehen wie mit 2.0 nur das die leute mit 3.0 mehr frames haben werden im directen vergleich. 

so richtige neue effecte werden eh erst 2006 kommen weil erst ab dann die neuen spiele engines wie unreal 3.0 solche effecte auch realisiren können.
Ausserdem muss man zu solchen effecten nich nur die unterstütztung haben das man sie machen kann sondern auch die entsprechenden ARBEITSPEICHER und Prozessor. und mit nem 3.6 ghz wird ab 2006 standart wenn nicht low end sein. für px3 effecte die richtig gut gemacht werden und viele


----------



## JohnSinclair (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal 2005 kommen die ersten Spiele die Ps 3.0 richtig unterstützen.
> Voll Ausschöpfen wir man PS 3.0 erst, wenn PS4.0 rauskommt.
> Weil dann ist man ja mit PS 3.0 an den Grenzen.



ich hab mir die video mit ps3.0 angesehen toll sieht ja egnau so aus wie ps2.0  besonders das wasser sieht ja fürchterlich aus da kann man ja mit 2.0 mehr machen siehe hl2


----------



## dreadhead (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

zu dem streit welches spiel (doom3 vs hl2 vs farcry) die bessere grafik hat..
Naja doom3 okay hängt euch ne kleine lampe ins zimmer überzieht die möbel mit zuckerguss und legt dicke schwarze papp matten als schatten aus, jetzt könnte die d³ scho fast realistisch seinen... Sie ist gut ohne zweifel, aber muss mans mit bumpmaps so übertreiben? is ja grausam...
zu Farcry... sieht sehr gut aus... nur größtenteils eher wie ne postkarte... viel spass jeden grashalm im busch giftgrün zu streichen.. ich machs nicht.

Da sticht meiner meinung nach hl2 mit einer engine raus die nicht durch übertriebenen schatten bumpmaps oder farben eher recht neutral da steht..
Doch bedenke, trotz dem sehr guten aussehn läuft das spiel sehr gut, und das ich einer breiten "rechnerklasse" 
Die mimiken der einzelnen charaktere sind stellenweise unglaublich, die ki ist sehr gut .. und naja... ich bin begeistert  

.. zu einem älteren kommentar ( bla hl2 spiegelungen bla) war bei doom3 nichtmal die rede von ner physik engine (in sachen moster verbiegen stangen oder so kann mich nichtmehr ganz dran erinnnern) na wo bleibts?  hrhrhr

hl2 ist mein absoluter favor.
Wer shooter mag MUSS hl2 spielen.


----------



## laz0r (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Ich glaube du hast nicht kappiert, für was PS 3.0 da ist?
Hab mir auch die PS 3.0 Demovideos angeschaut.
Und man erkennt ganz klar die neuen Effekte, die PS 2.0 noch nicht darstellen konnte. 
Gerade das Wasserdemo war zwar einfach gehalten (darum ging es zwar  nicht) aber das Wasser hatte Wellen, Gegenwellen die von dem Boot kamen. Und wenn man es von unten betrachtet, sah man auch völlig neue Effekte.

PS 3.0 kann neue Effekte darstellen, die Ps 2.0 nicht geschafft hat. 
Ps 2.0 war an den Grenzen der Darstellungen.
Erst durch die "mehr" Leistung von PS3 sind diese Effekte möglich geworden.
Und man kann auch PS 3.0  "vereinfacht" bei Spielen  mit directx7 darstellen.
Aber ein Spiel was directx7 benutzt, hat nie die gleichen Effekte (mit PS 3.0) wie ein Spiel was directx9 benutzt.


----------



## Willard (30. November 2004)

schade, dass hier jeder so verbissen versucht, "sein" spiel zu verteidigen und zu sagen, wie schlecht alle anderen spiele doch sind.

far cry, doom3 und half life2 haben ihre stärken und schwächen.

was für mich zählt, sind atmosphäre und spielspaß...
da punktet half life2 meiner meinung am meisten.

doom3 hat auch eine grandiose atmosphäre, aber ständig alphalabs, dunkelheit und plötzlich auftauchende gegner...das nervt auf die dauer

far cry hat eingeschlagen wie eine bombe, was mich allerdings stört, sind die söldner (total abgedroschen), die plastikwelt und die story (grauenhaft)
ansonsten ist aber auch far cry ein unglaublich gutes spiel. dschungel, die weite welt und das szenario überhaupt sind sehr gelungen.


----------



## JohnSinclair (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				laz0r am 30.11.2004 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du hast nicht kappiert, für was PS 3.0 da ist?
> Hab mir auch die PS 3.0 Demovideos angeschaut.
> Und man erkennt ganz klar die neuen Effekte, die PS 2.0 noch nicht darstellen konnte.
> Gerade das Wasserdemo war zwar einfach gehalten (darum ging es zwar  nicht) aber das Wasser hatte Wellen, Gegenwellen die von dem Boot kamen. Und wenn man es von unten betrachtet, sah man auch völlig neue Effekte.
> ...



anderes thema ,ich hab mir den Frontal21 bericht angesehn gearde eben als video.
OMG Ich wusste nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll über den totalen unsin den ich je in meinen leben gehört habe, wenn ich bedenke das so jeder bericht entsteht ,dann naja gute nacht liebes deutschland volk !

http://www.game7.de/service/frontal21.php


----------



## Stargazer (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				JohnSinclair am 30.11.2004 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 30.11.2004 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ihn mir auch mal gerade angeguckt, dank deinem Link.

Ok, ich bin begeisterter Shooter-Spieler (FC,D3,HL2,....) aber so ganz unrecht haben die in Frontal21 nicht.
Sie übertreiben natürlich, aber der Grundgedanke stimmt. Alle hat es gewundert, dass D3 nicht indiziert wurde. Ich habe mich gewundert, das HL2 nicht indiziert wurde, da es Spielinhalte enthält, weswegen FC indiziert wurde.
UT wurde indiziert, die brutaleren Nachfolger nicht.........

Der Grad der Abhärtung nimmt in Deutschland schon zu. PROBLEM ist auch, dass auch Minderjährige solche Spiele spielen. Sie könnten es nicht, wenn man solche Sachen nicht kaufen könnte.

Wie schon oben gesagt, es ist ziemlich übertrieben, aber der Grundgedanke stimmt .........

P.S.: Und bevor jetzt wieder das Geflame losgeht, denkt einfach  mal darüber nach.


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Half-Life² ist, finde ich, nicht der beste Ego-Shooter. Manchen mag es ja Spaß bereiten lineare Wege lang zu laufen und keine Abkürzungen oder Geheimwege zu erforschen. Aber dadurch wird ein 2. Durchspielen sehr unattraktiv gemacht.

Wenn man von der (sehr geilen) Grafik absieht, hat Half-Life² nicht viel tolles zu bieten:

-KI ist zweckmäßig. Nicht mehr.
-Level sind linear (manche stört das, manche nicht).
-Missionen werden in die Länge gezogen (Wasserbootmission / Buggymission / Anfang der Stridermission / Ravenholm).

Bei mir war es so, dass ich die ganzen Bilder und Videos gesehen hatte und immer dachte "Wie genial ist das denn" ? Auch als es hieß es würde linear werden, dachte ich immer dies würde durch ein geniales Spielprinzip ausgeglichen.
Als dann durchweg nur Spitzennoten vergeben wurden war mir klar das ich das Spiel haben MUSS.
Trotzdem habe ich sicherheitshalber 2 Tage mit dem Kauf gewartet und war in der Zeit in verschiedenen Foren unterwegs um die Meinungen derer zu lesen die es schon Spielen. Die waren aber fast durchweg begeistert. Ein paar kritische Stimmen gab es auch. Die waren aber so dermaßen in der Unterzahl und bezogen sich auf Steamprobleme und inkompatibilitäten. Andere waren enttäuscht von der Grafik. Also für mich keine ernstzunehmende Kritik, sodass ich dann den Kaufentschluss gefasst habe.
Dann wurde mir aber nach ein paar Stunden Spiel klar, dass sehr viel aus den Videos weggefallen ist oder anders gemacht wurde. Auch wirkte Half-Life² für mich auf den Bildern und in Bewegung in den Videos immer größer und freier. Einfach anders. 
Viele Szenen wirkten auf  Video bombastisch. Im Spiel dann aber war es eher Ernüchterung: "Ach so sieht das in echt aus. Ich hatte mir das anders vorgestellt".

Es ist ganz klar meine Schuld, dass ich mich jetzt hier beschwere.
Aber:

-Bilder waren geil.
-Videos waren geil.
-Durchweg höchste Bewertungen.
-Glückliche Spieler.

Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet das es doch nicht das Hitspiel ist wie es angepriesen wurde.

MFG Jean


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

laz0r am 30.11.2004 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst dieses Video dowloaden und dann HL2 beurteilen. Mehr kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen
> 
> http://www.nofrag.com/fichiers/halflife2/videos/938/


      
Das Video ist wirklich sehr genial...hab mich schlapp gelacht LÖL LÖL LÖL


----------



## INU-ID (30. November 2004)

El_Cativo am 30.11.2004 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 30.11.2004 09:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab HL2 noch net gezockt, aber wenn das Video kein Fake ist dann kann ich doch nur herzlich LACHEN   

Das soll das Spiel sein welches hier von einigen als so besonders toll angepriesen wird???

Ich hoffe das sich so viele wie möglich noch dieses Video anschauen bevor sie hier HL2 in den höchsten Tönen loben...

Und bitte berichtet mal ob es WIRKLICH so abläuft, oder ob das Video ein (wie auch immer) FAKE ist...


----------



## Millenium (30. November 2004)

INU-ID am 30.11.2004 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 30.11.2004 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nö, wird kein Fake sein. Finde auch nicht das die KI von HL2 besonders toll ist, absolutes Mittelmass. Das macht für mich das Spiel auch net aus. 

Grüsse


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Stinger am 30.11.2004 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass es Effekte in HL 2 in den E3 2004 Videos gab, die nicht auch bei mir später im Spiel waren. Ihr beruht euch hier immer auf die Videos von der E3 2003. Alles was dieses Jahr gezeigt wurde nach der E3 hab ich auch im Spiel. Vielleicht nicht von der Techdemo letzten Jahres, aber die von diesem Jahr schon.


Hast Recht. Was ist schon eine 1 Jahr alte Techdemo. 
Das Video zu den DirectX 9 Effekten kam später nach der E3 raus. Ist vom 11.09.



			
				Stinger am 30.11.2004 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt hier Far Cry wird nicht als der Überflieger verkauft? Da les ich hier aber andere Sachen. Und wer sagt, dass die KI als einziges dafür gilt, andere Spiele zu übertreffen. Denk mal allein an die Abwechslung von einem Spiel, von der Tatsache, dass es nie eintönig wird im gesamten Spiel. Von einer Atmosphäre, genau das sind auch solche Sachen. Nur weil ein Spiel nicht in jedem Punkt einem anderen Spiel überlegen ist, ist es bedeutend schlechter, trotz der Tatsache, dass, hier in dem Fall, die KI guter Standard, in einigen Fällen selbst aber auch hervorragend ist (z.B. die Tonne nach einem werfen).


FarCry hat keine 96% und mehr bekommen und wird als DER Meilenstein bezeichnet, das Spiel, welches ein Denkmal braucht, etc. Da überschlagen sie die Superlative stellenweise.
Sicherlich ist ein Spiel mal als nur KI, aber zu den Punkten Level, Story, Atmosphäre habe ich ja schon einiges zu HL 2 geschrieben.



			
				Stinger am 30.11.2004 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Und welche Stellen genau wurden dann Gegner respawnt ohne das es einen Sinn gemacht hat?


Sinn machen Gegner ja meisten, weil sie es einem schwerer machen. Nur von einem 96% Spiel sollte man ja schon etwas originellere Sachen als die alten Spawntechniken erwarten.
Beispielsweise schon gleich am „Anfang“, wenn man mit der Brechstange losziehen kann. Hat man beispielsweise die Pistole, dann kommt man an eine Stelle, wo man über die Dächer von Zügen auf die andere Seite kommt. Ist man auf der andern Seite, dann erscheinen lauter Gegner auf der andern Seite (Die Treppe hoch) und plötzlich stehen dann Gegner hinter den „Brettern / Blechen“, wo es keinen Weg reingibt. (Der Versuch mit der Physikengine eine Treppe aus Tonnen zu bauen und auf der Bretterwand die Absperrung zu überwinden wird übrigens durch eine unsichtbare Wand verhindert). Hier gibt es dann auch einige weitere Stellen, wo dann plötzlich Gegner kommen. Oder aber, wenn man mit dem Hooverboot unterwegs ist. Da muß man an einer Stelle anlegen und mit einem Kran ein Tor zerdeppern. Zuvor mußte man an einem MG-Nest vorbei, wo man sich geschickt hinter einer Dose versteckt an den Gegner schleichen konnte. Ist das Tor kaputt, dann kann man Stundenlang dorthin schauen, wo man gleich zurückmuß. Alles leer. Geht man nun für 3-4 Sekunden in den Raum, um dort zurückzugehen schon stehen dort lauter Gegner sauber aufgestellt.



			
				Stinger am 30.11.2004 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> > Zeig mir, wo ich das geschrieben habe.
> 
> 
> Hä? Zusammenhänge bitte lesen und verstehen.


War auf deine Aussage


> Hast recht. Alle anderen Spiele über 90% waren ja bugfrei. Wie konnt ich das nur vergessen.





			
				Stinger am 30.11.2004 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was versteht man eigentlich unter normaler Shooter und guten Shooter? Normaler Shooter seh ich nicht Far Cry an. Grafikbezogen auch nicht Doom 3. Ein normaler Shooter ist so etwas wie Painkiller oder Serious Sam. Doom 3 ist von den Licht und Schatten ein guter Shooter, Far Cry ist von der KI außergewöhnlich. Und HL 2 setzt seinen Standpunkt mit einer sehr glaubhaften Spielwelt, der Physik und der Charaktere neue Standpunkte. Auch die Abwechslung muss man hierbei beispielhaft einfach erwähnen, die es auch noch kein Shooter SO zustandgebracht hat mit Ideen.


Man sollte sich da natürlich möglichst vor der Diskussion verständigen, was man damit man. So eine Einteilung hatte ich gar nicht vor. War vielleicht auch etwas ungünstig gewählt.
Ich meinte damit einen soliden Shooter, der auf jeden Fall um die 85 bis 90 % anzusieden wäre. Doch nie und nimmer eine Wertung von 96% und Aussagen wie die schon oft genannten.



			
				Stinger am 30.11.2004 14:45  schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab irgendwie Probleme mit den Quotes weil es nicht so will wie ich will. Ist nicht bös gemeint. Ich machs ja extra schon fettgedruckt von meinem Text, damit es einfacher zu erkennen ist


Ist ganz einfach:
[ q ]
(ohne Leerzeichen) für den Anfang und ein „/“ einfügen fürs Ende. Und das einfach um die Abschnitte, worauf du dich beziehst.


----------



## kingston (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*

Wisst ihr was ne mordsgaudi wär. Alle hier in diesem Thread an einen Stammtisch ins Wirtshaus setzen.


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.11.2004 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte damit einen soliden Shooter, der auf jeden Fall um die 85 bis 90 % anzusieden wäre. Doch nie und nimmer eine Wertung von 96%



Darauf können wir uns einigen, wenn D3 auf 70% und FC auf 80% heruntergestuft werden.   

Du musst Dich leider damit abfinden, dass die Shooterwelt und die Test-Profis aller Gamemagazine HL2 lieben.  Da können ein paar FC- und D3-"Freunde" hier noch so lange Stimmung gegen den neuen Referenz-Shooter HL² machen. :p


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (30. November 2004)

*nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 30.11.2004 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



referenz-shooter     

wo bitte ist HL² in Sachen *Multiplayer* referenz?
Das gehört einfach zu einem Klassischen-Shooter (als derer sich HL² auch versteht ) dazu
FC und D³ ham sowas.

wo bitte sind in Half-life die Spielerischen Innovationen?
Physikrätzel reichen meiner meinung nach nicht.

-> HL² ist nur grafisch referenz, bis quake4 oder unreal 3 es ablöst


----------



## Gerry (30. November 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				restkraftverstaerker am 30.11.2004 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> FC und D³ ham sowas.



Genau, aber so extrem lausig, dass CS-S hier wieder die Nase vorne hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> restkraftverstaerker am 30.11.2004 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bevor ich CS spiele, spiele ich lieber kein MP.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2004)

*AW: Half-Life 2: Der beste Ego-Shooter? JA*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Da können ein paar FC- und D3-"Freunde" hier noch so lange Stimmung gegen den neuen Referenz-Shooter HL² machen. :p


Wie kann ein Shooter eine Referenz sein, wenn er diese nur bedingt aufstellt?


----------



## El_Cativo (30. November 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Gerry am 30.11.2004 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> restkraftverstaerker am 30.11.2004 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich fand den MP von Far Cry sher gut. Außerdem ist CS ein eigentsändiges Program und kann nicht zu HL2 dazugezählt werden. Außerdem ist CS "extrem lausig"


----------



## OSYRES (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*

Die meisten von euch die hl2 schlecht machen   haben echt keine ahnung von hl2     denn  vieles was  rausgeschnitten wurde      wird in  nem halben jahr als add on kommen   . und in sachen  multiplayer    habt ihr eigentlich schon mal die mod liste gesehen    ?????????????    nein natürlich nicht    sonst würdet ihr nicht so ein müll labern .


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				OSYRES am 01.12.2004 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> . und in sachen  multiplayer    habt ihr eigentlich schon mal die mod liste gesehen    ?????????????    nein natürlich nicht    sonst würdet ihr nicht so ein müll labern .



ne lange mod liste hat d³ auch, und dieser community bzw. dem doom3 SDK trau ich ehrlich gesagt mehr zu, als HL²-MP-Mods die über Steam laufen müssen.

Aber trotzdem: ich denke nicht das man als hersteller sich hinstellen kann und sagen: "Die Community wird schon gute MP Mods für unser tolles Spiel entwickeln". D³ hat wenigstens simples DM, was mit high-endsystemen auch läuft (id-philosophie) und die Erweiterung des MP wurde im Addon bereits angekündigt.

Ich denk mal das Valve noch mindestens 1 jahr für ihr addon brauchen (siehe Entwicklungzeit Hauptprogramm).


----------



## Gerry (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*

Dickes LOL an unsere FC-Fanboys:   
"
Half-Life 2: Deathmatch von Valve!
01.12.2004 07:41 Uhr- Valve hat ein neues Update für Half-Life 2 über Steam veröffentlicht. Wie versprochen, enthält der Patch eine saftige Überraschung: Valve fügt nun nachträglich den lange ersehnten Deathmatch-Modus ein. Außerdem enthalten sind ein Software Development Kit, mit dem Mod-Autoren Modifikationen erstellen können, und eine Beispiel-Mod mit Fahrzeugen. 
"
Quelle: http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=338060


----------



## Exar-K (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Gerry am 01.12.2004 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes LOL an unsere FC-Fanboys:
> "
> Half-Life 2: Deathmatch von Valve!
> 01.12.2004 07:41 Uhr- Valve hat ein neues Update für Half-Life 2 über Steam veröffentlicht. Wie versprochen, enthält der Patch eine saftige Überraschung: Valve fügt nun nachträglich den lange ersehnten Deathmatch-Modus ein. Außerdem enthalten sind ein Software Development Kit, mit dem Mod-Autoren Modifikationen erstellen können, und eine Beispiel-Mod mit Fahrzeugen.
> ...



Die denken sich schon irgendeinen Mist aus, auf dem sie weiter rumreiten koennen. Aber zumindest wurden sie dadurch geschockt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Gerry am 01.12.2004 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes LOL an unsere FC-Fanboys:


Und was hat der MP mit der Qualität des SP von HL 2 zu tun?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				OSYRES am 01.12.2004 00:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten von euch die hl2 schlecht machen   haben echt keine ahnung von hl2     denn  vieles was  rausgeschnitten wurde      wird in  nem halben jahr als add on kommen   .


Ach so für die vollen 96% muß man dann erst noch AddOns kaufen.  



> und in sachen  multiplayer    habt ihr eigentlich schon mal die mod liste gesehen    ?????????????    nein natürlich nicht    sonst würdet ihr nicht so ein müll labern .


Und was hat man von einer langen Liste? Sicherlich viele gute Mods sind ne feine Sache. Doch bis so eine Mod auch in einer halbwegs spielbaren Version vorliegt, vergeht auch einiges an Zeit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.12.2004 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 01.12.2004 08:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wahrscheinlich der letzte Strohhalm an den sie sich klammern können


----------



## Stargazer (1. Dezember 2004)

INU-ID am 30.11.2004 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 30.11.2004 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist kein Fake, ich habe diesselben Sachen bemerkt ! Ich habe auch schon Fässer vor mir hergetragen, damit die Gegner nicht schießen (schon vor dem Movie), aber dass es auch mit Plastikbechern geht....... lustig.
Armutszeugnis für KI (sowas gab es schon lang nicht mehr !)


----------



## Soulja110 (1. Dezember 2004)

INU-ID am 30.11.2004 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist kein Fake, ich habe diesselben Sachen bemerkt ! Ich habe auch schon Fässer vor mir hergetragen, damit die Gegner nicht schießen (schon vor dem Movie), aber dass es auch mit Plastikbechern geht....... lustig.
> Armutszeugnis für KI (sowas gab es schon lang nicht mehr !)



tja, das video ist gefaked. ich weiß nämlich noch ganz genau, wie ich mich mit verschiedenen gegenständen schützen wollte, und alles ging kaputt (kisten, farbeimer, becher flog davon als er getroffen wurde) außer der gepäckträger aus EDELSTAHL!!!!  

@Nali_WarCow: lol, das game ist erst seit dem 16.11 draussen, heute kam erst das SDK und du willst schon dutzende mods, LOL NOOB!!!! wie lange ist denn zb schon farcry draussen und wie siehts da mit den mods aus... BESCHISSEN

EDIT: um so mehr ich von deinen posts lese, desto schlechter wird mir. meine theorie ist. du hast so nen dreckigen pc, das hl2 net läuft und deswegen sauer bist denn sonst würdest du nicht son schwachsinn labern

PS: nochwas zu den mods. ich kenne ne menge modder die sich einfach sagen: warum farcry mods machen oder doom 3 mods? die games haben keine zukunft!!! aber halflife wird man noch in 3-4 jahren zoggn     .... und sie haben vollkommen recht


----------



## Stargazer (1. Dezember 2004)

Zusammenfassend möchte ich mal sagen, dass auch mal die PCGAMES Posititon beziehen sollte. 96% ist nun mal angesichts der vielen aufgezeigten Mängeln viel zu hoch. 90er Bereich ist ok, aber nicht so drastisch.

Als sie HL2 getestet haben, haben sie wohl ne rosarote Brille aufgehabt. Sachen, für die andere Shooter Punktabzug bekommen, werden hier verschwiegen.
- Die KI schwankt zwischen sehr gut   und sehr schlecht  
- Blödes Respawnen von Gegnern   (Kritik bei D3)
- Ladebildschirme ohne Ende  (Kritik bei DX2)
- Steam (gehört nun mal zu Spiel dazu, weil es ohne nicht geht !) 
- Installation, Deinstallation, Verkauf 
- Landschaft in Außenlevels sehr karg und leer 
- An der Grafik scheiden sich die Geister  und


----------



## silencer1 (1. Dezember 2004)

Half-Life-Fanboys sind genauso schlimm wie Halo-Fanboys.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2004)

Soulja110 am 01.12.2004 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 30.11.2004 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wärs, wenn Du mal deine HL2 Fan-Brille ausziehen würdest und ganz sachlich mit uns diskutieren würdest???? Deine Beleidigungen haben hier nämlich nichts verloren, also lass das bitte in Zukunft!

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Soulja110 (1. Dezember 2004)

hab meine post nochmal ganz sachlich durchgelesen und hab festgestellt, dass ich voll und ganz recht hab. und wegen den "beleidigungen" (sofern du das noob meinst *kaputtlach*): er ist ein noob wenn er denkt, dass nach 16 tagen schon unzählige mods fertig sind


----------



## OSYRES (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*

Und was hat man von einer langen Liste? Sicherlich viele gute Mods sind ne feine Sache. Doch bis so eine Mod auch in einer halbwegs spielbaren Version vorliegt, vergeht auch einiges an Zeit. [/quote]


lieber wart ich paar monate und hab dann  6 jahre lang mp spaß bis hl3 kommt als das ich  ein " billigen " mp nur   paar wochen spiele .   und das d3 sdk  besser ist als hl2    .   gibts mal ein großes  LOL oder besser drei 
LOL LOL LOL


----------



## DeusExMaschina (1. Dezember 2004)

*DeusExMaschina spricht zu euch!*

Diese Diskussion scheint endlos daher bin ich gezwungen zu intervenieren.

Zum Thema: Nein Half life 2 ist der zurzeit nicht beste FPS.

Die offizielle Liste der besten FPS:

*1. Farcry*(beste KI, riesige Levels, beste Grafik innen *und* außen.


*2. Alien vs. Predator 2 *
( Abwechslungsreichster FPS shooter ever, welcher fps hat sonst 3 Protagonisten, drei Kampanien, so dass  man auch auf Seite der bösen spielen kann ? Außerdem ist es der spannendste Shooter mit Shockmomenten und bietet zudem eine gute Story)

*3. Doom3*
Entsprechende Hardware vorausgesetzt bietet dieser FPS geradlinige Action und enorme Spannung mit Shockmomenten.

*4. Half life 2 *
Geradliniger FPS mit realistischer aber farbloser Graphik, 
Zweckmäßiger KI und nur rudimentärer Story. Aufgrund des dennoch überzeugenden Gesamtergebnisses dennoch eines 4. Platzen in der liste des überfluteten FPS Marktes würdig.


Hat jemand dazu andere Meinungen ? 
Fanboy pseudo- Argumente verbitte ich mir.
Also kein Widerspruch ? Gut.

Dann befürworte ich hiermit, dass der Thread geschlossen werden darf.

da das Thema nun erledigt ist.


----------



## LeeChaulan16jk (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, warum streitet ihr alle nur drüber ob Hl2 ,Doom3 oder Far Cry besser ist?? Ich finde Far Cry ist fett und auser das die Menschen aussehn wie Lego
ist es Spiel top . Genau wie Doom3 und HL 2 ich finde alle drei einfach fett und finds ne Zeitverschwendung sich drüber auszulassen was nu besser ist. 
Muss mir das schon in der Schule anhöhren von Lehrern und Schülern. Hockt euch doch einfach hin und geniest z.b mal die Physik in Half life 2 die wurde kaum erwänt. die finfd ich echt so geil !!
und wenn ihr euch jetzt über meine Rechtschreibung kaput lacht ist ja alles wieder in bester Ordnung


----------



## Stargazer (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: DeusExMaschina spricht zu euch!*



			
				DeusExMaschina am 01.12.2004 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Diskussion scheint endlos daher bin ich gezwungen zu intervenieren.
> 
> Zum Thema: Nein Half life 2 ist der zurzeit nicht beste FPS.
> 
> ...




*Zustimm*, - nur AvP2 kommt nach D3


----------



## Stargazer (1. Dezember 2004)

> .....
> Muss mir das schon in der Schule anhöhren von Lehrern und Schülern. ...



Reden deine Lehrer über FPS ?


----------



## JeanBaptisteBounford (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: DeusExMaschina spricht zu euch!*



			
				Stargazer am 01.12.2004 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> DeusExMaschina am 01.12.2004 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andere setzen vielleicht System Shock 2 an erster Stelle allgemein.

Rein objektiv gehört für mich AvP2 VOR Doom³. Denn AvP2 wird nicht so schnell langweilig. Hat spannende Missionen, super Multiplayer und die Atmosphäre ist gigantisch. Und natürlich den riesen Bonus alle 3 Charaktere zu spielen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: DeusExMaschina spricht zu euch!*



			
				DeusExMaschina am 01.12.2004 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Diskussion scheint endlos daher bin ich gezwungen zu intervenieren.
> 
> Zum Thema: Nein Half life 2 ist der zurzeit nicht beste FPS.
> 
> ...



Wenn dann sind dies ausschließlich DEINE offiziellen Top-Games. Das läßt auch deine Argumentation vermuten, an Half-Life 2 kritisiert du Punkte wie KI und einfache Story, meiner Meinung nach Elemente die in noch störenderer Form in Doom 3 vorkommen, im Bezug auf die Story sogar auch in Far Cry. Selbiges gilt für die Grafik, die in HL2 beschreibst du als farblos, wenn ich mich aber recht erinnere war die in D3 mindestens genau so monoton, wenn nicht sogar noch fader (Metall, Metall, Metall, Organisches, Metall). Irgendwie kann ich deinen Ausführungen demnach nicht ganz folgen, wenn du nur für dich sprichst nehme ich diese hin, falls du aber bezweckst diese "Liste" als offiziell darzustellen dann sage ich nur *muh*   .

Regards, eX!


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Gerry am 01.12.2004 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dickes LOL an unsere FC-Fanboys:
> "
> Half-Life 2: Deathmatch von Valve!
> 01.12.2004 07:41 Uhr- Valve hat ein neues Update für Half-Life 2 über Steam veröffentlicht. Wie versprochen, enthält der Patch eine saftige Überraschung: Valve fügt nun nachträglich den lange ersehnten Deathmatch-Modus ein. Außerdem enthalten sind ein Software Development Kit, mit dem Mod-Autoren Modifikationen erstellen können, und eine Beispiel-Mod mit Fahrzeugen.
> ...



Kackt euch mal nicht ein!
Es geht hier darum was der "beste" Egoshooter ist!

und HL² muss da jetzt, im MP bereich, an *QUAKE 3 ARENA* vorbei!
Q3A wurde von der PCGames mit 95% bewertet (01/2000) und früher waren die Wertungen noch objektiv  
ich sag nur: je schneller ein MP shooter desto besser


----------



## Soulja110 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*

lol AVP 2 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL habt ihr etwa so beschissene pcs das avp 2 bei euch so gut aussieht wie hl2 oder was??? ****(ich finde, leute die ne schlechtere graka als 9800 pro haben, dürfen hier garnet mitreden)**** außerdem reden wir hier von AKTUELLEN shootern!!! da könnt ich auch sagen: hl1 ist der BESTE EGOSHOOTER EVER weil ichs unendlich lang gezoggt hab und einfach nur geil fand. 
naja, macht ihr wollt. im endeffekt, wenn hldm, dod, und erfolgreiche mods wie they hunger usw. rauskommen, zoggn mehr leute hl2, als doom3 farcry und das poplige avp2 zusammen. von cs will ich erst garnet anfangen.....


----------



## Hchristiank (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Soulja110 am 01.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lol AVP 2 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL habt ihr etwa so beschissene pcs das avp 2 bei euch so gut aussieht wie hl2 oder was??? ****(ich finde, leute die ne schlechtere graka als 9800 pro haben, dürfen hier garnet mitreden)**** außerdem reden wir hier von AKTUELLEN shootern!!! da könnt ich auch sagen: hl1 ist der BESTE EGOSHOOTER EVER weil ichs unendlich lang gezoggt hab und einfach nur geil fand.
> naja, macht ihr wollt. im endeffekt, wenn hldm, dod, und erfolgreiche mods wie they hunger usw. rauskommen, zoggn mehr leute hl2, als doom3 farcry und das poplige avp2 zusammen. von cs will ich erst garnet anfangen.....


Hast du AvP2 denn jemals gespielt? Sicher ist die Grafik nach heutigen Maßstäben etwas öde, aber das ist doch nicht das einzige, was ein Spiel bietet. Wenn du Grafik so geil findest, dann "zock" doch 3DMark05 
Außerdem: Warum müssen denn alle HL1 mögen, nur weil du es gezockt hast?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Dezember 2004)

Soulja110 am 01.12.2004 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> @Nali_WarCow: lol, das game ist erst seit dem 16.11 draussen, heute kam erst das SDK und du willst schon dutzende mods, LOL NOOB!!!! wie lange ist denn zb schon farcry draussen und wie siehts da mit den mods aus... BESCHISSEN


Wo habe ich das geschrieben? Es würde ungemein helfen, wenn man sich Beiträge von andern durchlesen und nicht nur überfliegen würde.



> PS: nochwas zu den mods. ich kenne ne menge modder die sich einfach sagen: warum farcry mods machen oder doom 3 mods? die games haben keine zukunft!!! aber halflife wird man noch in 3-4 jahren zoggn     .... und sie haben vollkommen recht


Schön, wenn du alle Modder kennst. Doch glaube ich kaum, daß deine Kristallkugel so gut ist, daß du die Zukunft so genau vorhersehen kannst.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Dezember 2004)

Soulja110 am 01.12.2004 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 30.11.2004 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und du hast gar keine Ahnung, worum es überhaupt geht. 
Aber du hast ja sicherlich den High-End PC.  Dann zeig doch mal einen Screenshot, der die Effekte aus dem Direct X9 Effekt-Video hat. Kannst ja auch mal daran arbeiten zu zeigen, daß die Dosen-KI nicht stimmt.


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Soulja110 am 01.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lol AVP 2 LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL habt ihr etwa so beschissene pcs das avp 2 bei euch so gut aussieht wie hl2 oder was??? ****(ich finde, leute die ne schlechtere graka als 9800 pro haben, dürfen hier garnet mitreden)**** außerdem reden wir hier von AKTUELLEN shootern!!! da könnt ich auch sagen: hl1 ist der BESTE EGOSHOOTER EVER weil ichs unendlich lang gezoggt hab und einfach nur geil fand.
> naja, macht ihr wollt. im endeffekt, wenn hldm, dod, und erfolgreiche mods wie they hunger usw. rauskommen, zoggn mehr leute hl2, als doom3 farcry und das poplige avp2 zusammen. von cs will ich erst garnet anfangen.....


Grafik ist nunmal nicht alles.....
Und wenn du sagen willst, HL1 sei der beste Shooter, dann ist das nur legitim. "Der beste Shooter" heißt ja nicht, dass er unbedingt auch einer der ganz aktuellen sein muss. Als Beispiel: Unreal 2 ist wesentlich neuer und sieht besser aus als Unreal 1, dennoch ist für mich Unreal 1 der bessere Shooter.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Soulja110 am 01.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lol AVP 2 ****(ich finde, leute die ne schlechtere graka als 9800 pro haben, dürfen hier garnet mitreden)****



Rofl. Du bist mir ein Held.    

Regards, eX!


----------



## Hchristiank (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



> EDIT: um so mehr ich von deinen posts lese, desto schlechter wird mir. meine theorie ist. du hast so nen dreckigen pc, das hl2 net läuft und deswegen sauer bist denn sonst würdest du nicht son schwachsinn labern.


Was bist du denn für ne Nase? Er ist Tester, hat bereits HL² getestet und den Spielablauf genau und objektiv beschrieben, also muss das Spiel auch laufen. Schwachsinn labert er nicht, da seine Aussagen begründet sind. Deine jedoch nicht...
Wenn dir HL² so gefällt, dann les den Supi-obergeilen ersten Test von PCG durch und verschon uns mit deinem Müll.


----------



## OSYRES (1. Dezember 2004)

@Nali_WarCow: lol, das game ist erst seit dem 16.11 draussen, heute kam erst das SDK und du willst schon dutzende mods, LOL NOOB!!!! wie lange ist denn zb schon farcry draussen und wie siehts da mit den mods aus... BESCHISSEN


es ist klar das es mit far cry beschissen  aussieht weil man mit source engine besser ( oder leichter wie mans nimmt )arbeiten kann   .    Und     anfang 2005  werden dann auch die mods für hl2 kommen . und wenn und hl2 hätte eigentlich 99 % bekommen sollen  weil allein  doom 3 schon 90 % bekommen hat  ................


----------



## Hchristiank (1. Dezember 2004)

OSYRES am 01.12.2004 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist klar das es mit far cry beschissen  aussieht weil man mit source engine besser ( oder leichter wie mans nimmt )arbeiten kann   .    Und     anfang 2005  werden dann auch die mods für hl2 kommen . und wenn und hl2 hätte eigentlich 99 % bekommen sollen  weil allein  doom 3 schon 90 % bekommen hat  ................


Seltsame Begründung... Wieso hätte HL² 99% verdient(das mit D3 kannst du stecken lassen)?
So eine Aussage kommt meist nur von irgendwelchen Fanboys mit der rosa Brille, die sie nimmer abnehmen wollen(bisher hat kein Spiel 99% verdient).


----------



## Zensiert (1. Dezember 2004)

*Solide, mehr aber auch nicht*

Zugegeben in den ersten Minuten war HL2 für mich atemberaubend und wirklich die angekündigte Sensation (wobei ich sehr skeptisch war, da momentan ein wenig viel Spiele hochgehypt werden und schlichtweg nur eine Enttäuschung mit schöner Grafik sind).

Aber mit zunehmendem Spielverlauf frage ich mich dann doch wo hier eigentlich die hochgelobte Story bleibt, die de facto einfach so gut wie nicht vorhanden ist.
Naja, kann man darüber hinwegsehen, ist auch so spannend.
Grossen Gefallen finde an der Kommunikationsfreude meiner ungeliebten Gegner und an athmosspärischen Durchsagen die mich zum aufgeben auffordern.
Was mir aber langsam den Nerv und die Athmossphäre raubt sind die "alle 100 Meter Ladezeiten" die den Spielfluss komplett vernichten.
Noch viel schlimmer aber ist die für meinen Geschmack nur rudimentäre KI,
die mich nicht wirklich zu fordern vermag.

Ich muss aber gleichfalls zugeben das mich HL2 durch den durchaus vorhandenen Abwechslungsreichtum weitaus mehr fesselt als Doom 3, durch das ich mich gegen Ende durch immer gleiche Räumlichkeiten nur noch gequält habe in der stillen Hoffnung da kommt noch was.

Als nächstes sticht mir dann aber jener in Doom 3 eigentlich ganz angebrachte Spawn Effekt in HL2 sehr unangenehm ins Auge,
vor allem in Ravenholm, wo es eine unendlich respawn Stelle gibt
an der auf einmal Gegner in Sackgassen die ich gerade gesäubert hatte aus dem Nichts erscheinen.

Die ewigen "Rumheiz"-Sequenzen fand ich äusserst langweilig und viel, viel, viel zu sehr in die Länge gezogen.
(O Gott schon wieder ein Ladetunnel)

Positiv finde ich, schöne Grafikeffekte wie Spiegelungen die meiner Meinung nach durchaus recht oft enthalten sind (auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht dort sind wo man sie uns versprochen hat) und auch die Physikspielereien mögen mich ein halbes Stündchen faszinieren, mehr aber auch nicht.

Was bleibt ist ein ganz solider Shooter, der für meinen Geschmack höchstens Unreal 2 (und da war ich auch ein wenig enttäuscht)
das Wasser reichen kann und mich momentan nicht einmal reizt fertig gespielt zu werden.
Irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los etwas vorverdautes widerzukäuen,
das keinen Raum für Zockertypischen Erforschungsgeist lässt.

Aber wie gesagt, schlecht finde ich HL2 nicht, aber eine Revolution ist es meinen Augen nicht.

Würde man Outcast als Shoter beschimpfen, so wäre das mein persönlicher bester Shooter aller Zeiten.


----------



## Stargazer (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Soulja110 am 01.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> lol AVP 2 ****(ich finde, leute die ne schlechtere graka als 9800 pro haben, dürfen hier garnet mitreden)****




  AVP2 ist ein super Spiel    .........Fanboys


----------



## Neudi (1. Dezember 2004)

Das Spiel ist schon recht fessselnd, macht viel Spass. Bisher lief es ganz annehmlich aber heute in einem Abschnitt von City 17 ( Antibürger 1 ) ging fast gar nichts mehr: Alle beqweglichen Objekte hüpften wie Flummies rum und die Framrate fiel auf 5 fps, nicht einmal das herunterstellen aller Details hat da geholfen, nach dem nächsten ( zu häufig auftretenden ) Ladebildschirm gings wieder.  Hat Irgendjemand ein ähnliches Problem gahabt?


----------



## Zensiert (1. Dezember 2004)

Neudi am 01.12.2004 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist schon recht fessselnd, macht viel Spass. Bisher lief es ganz annehmlich aber heute in einem Abschnitt von City 17 ( Antibürger 1 ) ging fast gar nichts mehr: Alle beqweglichen Objekte hüpften wie Flummies rum und die Framrate fiel auf 5 fps, nicht einmal das herunterstellen aller Details hat da geholfen, nach dem nächsten ( zu häufig auftretenden ) Ladebildschirm gings wieder.  Hat Irgendjemand ein ähnliches Problem gahabt?



Habe glaube ich auf der Valve Seite gelesen das Problem sei bekannt und man arbeite daran


----------



## Hchristiank (1. Dezember 2004)

Neudi am 01.12.2004 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist schon recht fessselnd, macht viel Spass. Bisher lief es ganz annehmlich aber heute in einem Abschnitt von City 17 ( Antibürger 1 ) ging fast gar nichts mehr: Alle beqweglichen Objekte hüpften wie Flummies rum und die Framrate fiel auf 5 fps, nicht einmal das herunterstellen aller Details hat da geholfen, nach dem nächsten ( zu häufig auftretenden ) Ladebildschirm gings wieder.  Hat Irgendjemand ein ähnliches Problem gahabt?


Seltsamer Bug... wahrscheinlich Probleme mit der Kollisionsabfrage.
Bei mir lief das Spiel 100% Bugfrei(Möchte nach 6 Jahren Entwicklungszeit auch sein). Die einzigsten "Bugs" in Verbindung mit Kollisionsabfrage treten bei mir(wie bei jedem anderen auch) in CS S auf.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Stargazer am 01.12.2004 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Soulja110 am 01.12.2004 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap, AVP2 ist wirklich ein Riesenspiel. Aber was willst Du machen??? Mit Fanboys die sogar noch im Valve T-Shirt duschen, lässt sich eben nicht diskutieren     Und zur Sache mit der Grafik: Ich glaub manchen Leuten könnte man wirklich nur eine Grafikdemo vorsetzen ohne jegliches Gameplay, aber sie wären trotzdem glücklich. Hauptsache die Grafik stimmt, tolle Einstellung    Da spiel ich lieber ein Spiel mit schlechter Grafik und super Gameplay, als umgekehrt. Genau deshalb sind Spiele wie OFP, Deus Ex, AVP2, Undying oder Unreal 1 immer noch meine Lieblings Shooter.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## OSYRES (2. Dezember 2004)

Hchristiank am 01.12.2004 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> OSYRES am 01.12.2004 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich hab gesagt    hl2 hätte 99%   weillllllllll d3 90 % bekommen hat    und wenn pcgames d3 schon 90 % gibt obwohl das game keine 90 % verdient hat  so sind 96 % für hl2 in ordnung


----------



## stalsky (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Solide, mehr aber auch nicht*



			
				Zensiert am 01.12.2004 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Zugegeben in den ersten Minuten war HL2 für mich atemberaubend und wirklich die angekündigte Sensation (wobei ich sehr skeptisch war, da momentan ein wenig viel Spiele hochgehypt werden und schlichtweg nur eine Enttäuschung mit schöner Grafik sind).


Zustimm!!


> Aber mit zunehmendem Spielverlauf frage ich mich dann doch wo hier eigentlich die hochgelobte Story bleibt, die de facto einfach so gut wie nicht vorhanden ist.
> Naja, kann man darüber hinwegsehen, ist auch so spannend.


Zustimm!!


> Grossen Gefallen finde an der Kommunikationsfreude meiner ungeliebten Gegner und an athmosspärischen Durchsagen die mich zum aufgeben auffordern.


Zustimm!!


> Was mir aber langsam den Nerv und die Athmossphäre raubt sind die "alle 100 Meter Ladezeiten" die den Spielfluss komplett vernichten.


Fand ich jetzt nicht so wild...


> Noch viel schlimmer aber ist die für meinen Geschmack nur rudimentäre KI, die mich nicht wirklich zu fordern vermag.


Zustimm!!


> Ich muss aber gleichfalls zugeben das mich HL2 durch den durchaus vorhandenen Abwechslungsreichtum weitaus mehr fesselt als Doom 3, durch das ich mich gegen Ende durch immer gleiche Räumlichkeiten nur noch gequält habe in der stillen Hoffnung da kommt noch was.


Zustimm!!


> Als nächstes sticht mir dann aber jener in Doom 3 eigentlich ganz angebrachte Spawn Effekt in HL2 sehr unangenehm ins Auge,
> vor allem in Ravenholm, wo es eine unendlich respawn Stelle gibt
> an der auf einmal Gegner in Sackgassen die ich gerade gesäubert hatte aus dem Nichts erscheinen.


Fand die Szene geil, trotz Spawn - allemal besser als Boot oder Auto fahren...


> Die ewigen "Rumheiz"-Sequenzen fand ich äusserst langweilig und viel, viel, viel zu sehr in die Länge gezogen.


Zustimm!


> Positiv finde ich, schöne Grafikeffekte wie Spiegelungen die meiner Meinung nach durchaus recht oft enthalten sind (auch wenn sie vielleicht nicht dort sind wo man sie uns versprochen hat) und auch die Physikspielereien mögen mich ein halbes Stündchen faszinieren, mehr aber auch nicht.


Zustimm!!


> Was bleibt ist ein ganz solider Shooter, der für meinen Geschmack höchstens Unreal 2 (und da war ich auch ein wenig enttäuscht) das Wasser reichen kann und mich momentan nicht einmal reizt fertig gespielt zu werden.


Zustimm!


> Aber wie gesagt, schlecht finde ich HL2 nicht, aber eine Revolution ist es meinen Augen nicht.


150% Zustimm!!


----------



## Soulja110 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Solide, mehr aber auch nicht*

also durchspielenswert fand ich hl2 schon allerdings hab ichs (mehr oder weniger) aus versehen auf leicht durchgezoggt ^^ ihr könnt euch vielleicht vorstellen dass ich nach paar stunden das ende gesehen hab    aber auf schwer ists bestimmt nochmal cool

allerdings habe auch ich (und ich wurde schon als hl2fanboy bezeichnet   ) ein paar negative sachen gefunden
1. respawn-dreck in ravensholm!!! GABE NEWELL VERSICHERTE in einem interview das es sowas nicht geben wird....   
2. ähm, hallo??? wer hat sich die waffen "einfallen lassen" wo sind abwechlungsreiche waffen wie die ionenkanone oder die strahlenkanone oder die bienenkanone aus hl1??? das waren coole waffen. jetzt ist nurnoch die gravity gun cool, dafür aber richtig 
3. kommt euch das game auch viel kürzer vor als hl1??? das finde ich irgendwie am dümmsten


----------



## Gerry (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: nich bester shooter, sondern grösster fake*



			
				Shadow_Man am 02.12.2004 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub manchen Leuten könnte man wirklich nur eine Grafikdemo vorsetzen ohne jegliches Gameplay, aber sie wären trotzdem glücklich. Hauptsache die Grafik stimmt, tolle Einstellung



Ich gehe mal zu deinen Gunsten davon aus, dass du HL2 nicht gespielt hast, denn sonst müsst man sich fragen ob bei dir noch alle Rädchen richtig laufen. Man kann vielleicht HL2 in einigen Punkten kritisieren, aber das Spiel nur auf dessen Grafik zu reduzieren zeugt schlichtweg von Null-Plan!


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2004)

Was soll der scheiß? Es ist schon das dritte mal daß ich diesen Post in der News lese. PCGAMES, der Hypefördere, was soll ich da sonst denken???


----------



## Mario82 (3. Dezember 2004)

jo leutz bei fileplanet gibts 28 neue maps für css
sehn auf den ersten blick net schlecht aus !!!!!


----------



## Jared (3. Dezember 2004)

Vordack am 03.12.2004 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll der scheiß? Es ist schon das dritte mal daß ich diesen Post in der News lese. PCGAMES, der Hypefördere, was soll ich da sonst denken???



Na was glaubst du denn? Wer Werbung macht mit "Wir haben für HL2 die höchste Punktzahl seit weiß-der-Geier-wann vergeben". Was erwartest du von denen. Immerhin muss die PCG für das ganze Geld vom dicken Gabe auch etwas Leistung bringen, oder?


----------



## laz0r (3. Dezember 2004)

Hab ich schon mal erwähnt, das HL2 nach dem ersten mal durchspielen dermaßen langweilig ist und mich der multiplayerpart überhaupt nicht vom Hocker reist?

HL2 ist so ein lanweiliges, simples Spiel.... Ich verschenk das 

Achja.. meine Wertung zum xten male.... 80 - 85 % 


Farcry rockt!!


----------



## Stargazer (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Solide, mehr aber auch nicht*



			
				stalsky am 02.12.2004 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Zensiert am 01.12.2004 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ZUSTIMM*


----------



## Gerry (3. Dezember 2004)

laz0r am 03.12.2004 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> HL2 ist so ein lanweiliges, simples Spiel.... Ich verschenk das
> 
> 
> Farcry rockt!!



Ach toll, unser FarCry-Fanboy hat auch wieder den Weg in diesen Thread gefunden. 

"HL2 ist ein simples Spiel"?
Na dann ist es doch perfekt auf deinen geistigen Horizont zugeschnitten.


----------



## Stargazer (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Solide, mehr aber auch nicht*

Eins muss man Valve lassen.

Ich habe HL2 mit 800x600 unter hohen Details (alles hoch / kein Qualitätsmodus), bis auch ein paar Ruckler größtenteils "flüssig" durchgespielt.
Dafür ein LOB   

Wenn da nur nicht Steam wäre


----------



## TBrain (3. Dezember 2004)

Vordack am 03.12.2004 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll der scheiß? Es ist schon das dritte mal daß ich diesen Post in der News lese. PCGAMES, der Hypefördere, was soll ich da sonst denken???



Das ist der Link zur Teilnahme an der Umfrage! nicht eine Aufforderung seine Meinung 10 mal ins Forum zu posten!


----------



## Hellraiser-Pinhead (3. Dezember 2004)

halflife ² ist ein sehr schönes und gutes spiel, aber eines    mich an und das ist steam ! ich hatte nie ein schlechtes Wort über Steam verloren und es lief auch bei mir bis jetzt gut aber nun scheint es zu spinnen. OHNE das ich irgendetwas verändert habe auch konnte ich hl² bisher Problemlos offline zocken, seit gestern abend kann ich nichtmal mehr offline zocken   
nichts ging, weden online noch offline und ich habe keinen plan warum plötzlich    ich truae mich auch nicht irgendwas neu zu instalieren etc denn  nacher sagt er das dies produkt schon registriert wurde und dann ???? so ein .......


----------



## Schisshase (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Solide, mehr aber auch nicht*



			
				Soulja110 am 03.12.2004 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. respawn-dreck in ravensholm!!! GABE NEWELL VERSICHERTE in einem interview das es sowas nicht geben wird....


Stimmt, das war echt nervend.


> 2. ähm, hallo??? wer hat sich die waffen "einfallen lassen" wo sind abwechlungsreiche waffen wie die ionenkanone oder die strahlenkanone oder die bienenkanone aus hl1??? das waren coole waffen. jetzt ist nurnoch die gravity gun cool, dafür aber richtig


In HL gabs auch die monster, von denen die Bienenkanone stammt. in HL2 nicht. Eigentzlich logisch, daß entsprechende Waffen fehlen. Die anderen Wummen hab ich nicht vermißt. Es kann ja auch nicht Sinn der sache sein, in jedem Spiel die gleichen Plattmacher zu präsentieren.


> 3. kommt euch das game auch viel kürzer vor als hl1??? das finde ich irgendwie am dümmsten


also wenn man auf Easy durch das Spiel rusht braucht man sich nicht über zu kurze Spielzeit zu beklagen.
Auf normal hab ich ca. 25 Stunden gebraucht. Ich lasse mir allerdings auch Zeit beim Zocken.


----------



## Vordack (3. Dezember 2004)

shit, err, "Hab' ich noch nicht gespielt" oder "weiß ich nicht"  fehlt in der Umfrage, so penetrant wie wir aufgefordert werden da teilzunehnen sollten solche Optionen auch drin sein.


----------



## laz0r (3. Dezember 2004)

Gerry am 03.12.2004 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach toll, unser FarCry-Fanboy hat auch wieder den Weg in diesen Thread gefunden.
> 
> "HL2 ist ein simples Spiel"?
> Na dann ist es doch perfekt auf deinen geistigen Horizont zugeschnitten.



Ich bin kein FarCry Fanboy.... 

Ich bin ein HL2 Hasser. So ein beschissenes Spiel hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 6 Jahre Entwicklung völlig fürn Arsch. 
100 & Linear... wo soll das eine Spielatmosphäre herkommen? Die Rätsel sind was für 5 Jährige Kinder. Die Grafik ist auf einen Stand, den DOOM3 und FarCry schon längst überholt hat. Die KI von HL2 ist ja sowas von bescheuert! Aber das ist ja auch kein Wunder.... Scheiss Gescriptete KI. Sowas gibt es bei FarCRy nicht. Das muss man ein bisschen mehr machen als nur in der Ecke stehen.
Die Physikengine von HL2 ist absolut unreal. Ich kann teilweise nicht mal einen Stuhl verschieben und die Combines können 5 Qubikmeter Speermüll wegschieben. 
Das Waffenverhalten von HL2 ist genauso simpel wie das von Counterstrike. Da schiesst man in den Oberkörper und der Typ fällt nicht hin. Schiesst man aber 1 Meter neben den Kopf, ist der Gegner auf der Stelle Tot.  wtf !!? 
Zumal HL2 immernoch enorme Hardwareprobleme und Steamprobleme hat. 
Der Trick mit dem kleinen Farbeimer als Deckung vor dem Feindlichen MG hat mir den den Rest gegeben. HL2 ist eine dämliche Betaversion mit dem Stand einer veralteten Grafik.


----------



## Soulja110 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Solide, mehr aber auch nicht*



			
				Schisshase am 03.12.2004 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Soulja110 am 03.12.2004 09:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ich hab auf easy durchgezoggt weil ich erst net gecheckt hab, dass man das in optionen einstellen muss. hab am anfang nur die grafik auf maximum gestellt und "Neues Spiel" angeklickt...   

ich finde trotzdem das es kürzer ist. kommt vielleicht durch den hover-und baggy teil.

zu den waffen: 
ich will ja nicht die selben waffen   aber ein paar neue innovative waffen wären schon gut gewesen.... die gravity gun ist klasse, aber der rest... *hust* langweilig *hust*

aber davon mal abgesehen:
hl2 mag nicht alles versprochene halten, aber durch cs, hl2dm (was megageil ist) dod und was noch alles kommt, ist es trotzdem ein "pflichtkauf" außer man hasst es abgrundtief   dann sollte man andere games kaufen UND HIER NICHT RUMSTÄNKERN....   

@lazor: nicht persönlich nehmen, aber für mich bist du der ALLERGRÖSSTE farcry fanboy, da du bei deinen negativen beurteilungen über hl2 dermaßen übertreibst aber ich will das nicht vertiefen. mir hat es spass gemacht, hl2 durchzuzoggn


----------



## iam-cool (3. Dezember 2004)

> ich hab gesagt hl2 hätte 99% weillllllllll d3 90 % bekommen hat und wenn pcgames d3 schon 90 % gibt obwohl das game keine 90 % verdient hat so sind 96 % für hl2 in ordnung




Ah so, weil doom3 ne Wertung bekommen hat mit 90% die es nicht verdient, sind die 96% für HL2 die es eigendlich auch nicht verdient aber ok da es ja besser als D3 ist, und man das ja an der Wertung erkennen können muss 


    Deine "Logic" ist sehr interessant


----------



## laz0r (3. Dezember 2004)

Ihr ollen HL2 Fanboys! 
 

Lasst euch von nichts beeindrucken. Selbst wenn das Spiel grottenschlecht wäre, würdet ihr wohl noch dahinter stehen.
Oder schließt ihr euch nur der Mehrheit an?


----------



## slaveZero (3. Dezember 2004)

HL² ist definitiv der beste Ego-Shooter!


----------



## fredthefreezer (3. Dezember 2004)

sagt mal, wie oft soll dieses behinderte Thema denn noch in die News?
Bis es sich 1 Millionen mal verkauft hat, oder der Werbevertrag mit Valve endet!??  
Also mich nervt des, dass dieses Thema alle 2 Tage wieder in den NEWS auftaucht!


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Dezember 2004)

GENAU meine Meinung, das war jetzt schon das 3. oder 4. Mal.
Eine NEWS ist nur einmal eine NEWS, danach ist es keine mehr @pcgames!


----------



## Millenium (3. Dezember 2004)

laz0r am 03.12.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr ollen HL2 Fanboys!
> 
> 
> Lasst euch von nichts beeindrucken. Selbst wenn das Spiel grottenschlecht wäre, würdet ihr wohl noch dahinter stehen.
> Oder schließt ihr euch nur der Mehrheit an?



Wie wärs wenn du einfach aktzepierts das eine breite Masse an Gamern das Spiel klasse findet.
Wie kann man nur so hasserfüllt gegenüber einem Computerspiel sein.
Mach mal Sport oder such dir ne Freundin / Freunde.


----------



## laz0r (3. Dezember 2004)

Millenium am 03.12.2004 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> laz0r am 03.12.2004 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Als ob du mich kennst. 

Ich hab ne Freundin .... einen super Job.... eine eigene Wohnung mit Freundin ... ein eigenes Auto.... und den Computer ... siehe unten 

Oh...bevor ich es vergesse... Freunde hab ich hier in München auch   

Vielleicht  geht es mir ja besser wie dir....
Und ich hab meine Eigene Meinung zu diesem absolut Misslungenen Computerspiel!


----------



## Millenium (3. Dezember 2004)

laz0r am 03.12.2004 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Millenium am 03.12.2004 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach du wohnst in München? Na dann ist ja alles klar


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (3. Dezember 2004)

Millenium am 03.12.2004 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man nur so hasserfüllt gegenüber einem Computerspiel sein.



fight the hype !!!!!!


----------



## TBrain (3. Dezember 2004)

laz0r am 03.12.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Selbst wenn das Spiel grottenschlecht wäre, würdet ihr wohl noch dahinter stehen.



tja ... ist es aber nicht, im Gegenteil es ist spitze


----------



## Gerry (3. Dezember 2004)

laz0r am 03.12.2004 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Millenium am 03.12.2004 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt  "als dir".

Bei deinem "super Job" kommt es wohl eher auf die Muskeln an.


----------



## Despayrel (3. Dezember 2004)

Oh man, wenn man das hier liest wird man krank. Leute die das Spiel als Grottenschlecht bezeichnen kennen sich sowieso net aus. Und was ich hier lese ist zu 60% purer Stuss. Warum könnt ihr keinen Produktiven Beitrag bringen.
Ich finde HL² gut gelungen, und ist auf jedenfall besser als Doom 3 weil mich das schon nach 5 Stunden gelangweilt hat. Far Cry hat mich auch ziemlich mitgerissen hatte aber nich die Schauplatzabwechslung und die Vielfalt und Story. Ich habe gedacht das HL² floppt aber Valve hat ein sehr gutes Spiel zusammengehämmert und sie können Stolz drauf sein. An dieses Game sollten sich einige Entwickler halten wenn es ein Erfolg sein soll.
Noch so nebenbei: Ich habe hier schmarrn gelesen das die Source Engine auf der alten Engine basiert. Was für ein Stuss. Und Doom 3 Abwechslungsreicher? Manchmal denke ich manche haben nicht eines der beiden Spiele über ihren Schirm laufen sehn.

MfG Despayrel (Einer der nicht an dem HYPE erkrankt ist, der hat seine Rosabrille abgesetzt aber auch nicht die Dunkelschwarze Brille aufgesetzt)


----------



## fredthefreezer (3. Dezember 2004)

Despayrel am 03.12.2004 20:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, wenn man das hier liest wird man krank. Leute die das Spiel als Grottenschlecht bezeichnen kennen sich sowieso net aus. Und was ich hier lese ist zu 60% purer Stuss. Warum könnt ihr keinen Produktiven Beitrag bringen.
> Ich finde HL² gut gelungen, und ist auf jedenfall besser als Doom 3 weil mich das schon nach 5 Stunden gelangweilt hat. Far Cry hat mich auch ziemlich mitgerissen hatte aber nich die Schauplatzabwechslung und die Vielfalt und Story. Ich habe gedacht das HL² floppt aber Valve hat ein sehr gutes Spiel zusammengehämmert und sie können Stolz drauf sein. An dieses Game sollten sich einige Entwickler halten wenn es ein Erfolg sein soll.
> Noch so nebenbei: Ich habe hier schmarrn gelesen das die Source Engine auf der alten Engine basiert. Was für ein Stuss. Und Doom 3 Abwechslungsreicher? Manchmal denke ich manche haben nicht eines der beiden Spiele über ihren Schirm laufen sehn.
> 
> MfG Despayrel (Einer der nicht an dem HYPE erkrankt ist, der hat seine Rosabrille abgesetzt aber auch nicht die Dunkelschwarze Brille aufgesetzt)



Also das HL² ein geiles Spiel is, darum braucht man gernet diskutieren aber muss des sein, dass man deswegen jeden Tag eine News drüber machen muss?   (ich möcht mal wissen, wieviel Geld VALVE der PCGAMES für jedes Psozent über 91% gezahlt hat und wieviel die für die "umsonstwerbung" hier in den News blechen)


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Dezember 2004)

*HL2 - Ein guter Shooter, aber nicht der Beste!*



			
				Gerry am 03.12.2004 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 02.12.2004 00:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähmm...da hast du wohl was falsch verstanden. Diese Aussage war mehr allgemein auf Spiele und Shooter ausgelegt und nicht jetzt speziell auf HL2.

HL2 ist ja ein gutes Spiel, aber hat imo keine 96% verdient. Um so eine Wertung verdient zu haben, muss ein Spiel wirklich was revolutionäres bieten, wie seinerseits ein Doom1, Wolfenstein, HL1 oder Unreal. Diese Spiele waren damals was wirklich vollkommen neues, ja eine richtige Revolution im Ego-Shooter Genre. Bei HL2 dagegen gibt es nichts, was man nicht schon mal bei irgendeinem anderen Shooter gesehen hat. Bis auf die Gravity Gun gab es das alles auch schon bei Far Cry. Wäre HL2 vor einem Jahr oder so rausgekommen, wäre das was anderes gewesen, aber so hat man (fast) alles schon irgendwo erlebt. Und apropos Story??? Welche Story??? Man fragt sich das ganze Spiel über doch, warum mach ich jetzt dies, warum ist jenes??? Es sind viel zu viele Fragen offen. Daher wäre ein Handbuch wirklich wichtig gewesen, dass man dort wenigstens ein paar Details über die Story, der einzelnen Charaktere usw. hätte nachlesen können. Das gehört für mich auch dazu. Imo hat HL2 eine Wertung im Bereich 88-91 verdient, mehr aber nicht. Würde man die Steam-Geschichte noch dazu nehmen, müsste man noch ein paar Punkte abziehen.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Chicksaver (4. Dezember 2004)

Milller am 29.11.2004 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Buesel am 29.11.2004 10:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.Half-Life2
2.Doom3
3.RTCW & ET
500. Far Cry


----------



## Th3-On3 (4. Dezember 2004)

Chicksaver am 04.12.2004 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Milller am 29.11.2004 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Charts sind:
1Half Life2(weil es am meisten Abwechslung bietet.)
2.Far Cry
....Doom3(ist voll langweilig,immer nur abballern)


----------



## DH2000 (4. Dezember 2004)

Hab jetzt nicht ALLE komments gelesen, aba hat schon irgendwer erwähnt dass das angebliche Hammer Game HL2 auf der ganzen Welt nur auf Englisch raus gekommen is (genau wie das ach sooo tolle game DOOM3)!?!

Also meiner Meinhnug nach hat das spiel keine wertung von über 90% verdient - Fragt euch doch mal warum man kaum durch die story durch blickt!
Da bringt einen ein bisel Schul Englisch nich viel weiter!!!

Also noch ma ganz klar HL2 und DOOM3     

Meine Nummer eins GANZ KLAR Far Cry:      
Tolle Grafik      
Geniale KI        
Story is OK


----------



## Hchristiank (4. Dezember 2004)

DH2000 am 04.12.2004 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt nicht ALLE komments gelesen, aba hat schon irgendwer erwähnt dass das angebliche Hammer Game HL2 auf der ganzen Welt nur auf Englisch raus gekommen is (genau wie das ach sooo tolle game DOOM3)!?!
> 
> Also meiner Meinhnug nach hat das spiel keine wertung von über 90% verdient - Fragt euch doch mal warum man kaum durch die story durch blickt!
> Da bringt einen ein bisel Schul Englisch nich viel weiter!!!
> ...


Hä??? Wieso auf Englisch? Hast dir wohl ne Importversion andrehen lassen? Natürlich ist die Qualität der englischsprarigen Dialoge besser, aber trotzdem gibts auch ne deutsche Version.


----------



## N8Mensch (4. Dezember 2004)

*FarCry*



			
				DH2000 am 04.12.2004 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Nummer eins GANZ KLAR Far Cry:
> Tolle Grafik
> Geniale KI
> Story is OK


Wie ist denn nun die überarbeitete deutsche Version. Was passiert, wenn Gegner getroffen werden? Fallen die wie ein Stück Holz zu Boden oder *sieht´s wie in der UK Version aus?* :

http://www.gamershell.com/pc/far_cry/screenshots.html?id=196

http://www.gamershell.com/pc/far_cry/screenshots.html?id=196

http://www.gamershell.com/pc/far_cry/screenshots.html?id=193

http://www.gamershell.com/pc/far_cry/screenshots.html?id=181

http://www.gamershell.com/pc/far_cry/screenshots.html?id=188


Oder wo bekomme ich die UK Version für unter 30 euro?


----------



## Millenium (4. Dezember 2004)

DH2000 am 04.12.2004 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetzt nicht ALLE komments gelesen, aba hat schon irgendwer erwähnt dass das angebliche Hammer Game HL2 auf der ganzen Welt nur auf Englisch raus gekommen is (genau wie das ach sooo tolle game DOOM3)!?!
> 
> Also meiner Meinhnug nach hat das spiel keine wertung von über 90% verdient - Fragt euch doch mal warum man kaum durch die story durch blickt!
> Da bringt einen ein bisel Schul Englisch nich viel weiter!!!
> ...




Steam, optionen, audio, auf die Sprache deiner Wahl einstellen. Aber hauptsache mal kräftig gemeckert, gell?


----------



## fredthefreezer (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



			
				N8Mensch am 04.12.2004 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> DH2000 am 04.12.2004 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also eins sei erst mal gesagt!
Das spiel bekommst du zur Zeit echt nirgendwo für unter 30€!!!(nich mal bei ebay)
Und das SPIEL IST ÜBERALL UNGESCHNITTEN ERSCHIENEN!!!!(DESWEGEN ISSES AUCH AB 18!!)

Frag mich, warums da immer noch Leute gibt, dies net blicken...


----------



## N8Mensch (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



			
				fredthefreezer am 04.12.2004 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> N8Mensch am 04.12.2004 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich rede von FarCry, das man bei MediaMarkt für 27 € bekommt. Ich würde gerne die genauen Änderung wissen. Im I-Net habe ich nur verwirrende Antworten gefunden. Einmal heißt es, nur bereits tote Gegner kann man nicht mehr in die Luft jagen. Dann meint jemand, die Sterbeanimationen würden vielleicht ganz fehlen, weil Gegner noch teilweise stehen, obwohl sie den Löffel abgegeben haben. Und es ist sogar die Rede davon, das wenn man die aktuelle Version zur UK fixt, Online spielen nicht mehr möglich wäre. 
Was ist denn nun, passiert die selbe Action in der deutschen Version, wie oben auf den Bildern?

Ich glaube, ich überarbeite noch mal meinen anderen Thread...


----------



## Hchristiank (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



			
				N8Mensch am 04.12.2004 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> fredthefreezer am 04.12.2004 17:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich check nicht so ganz, was du eigentlich willst... die deutsche Version von FC unterscheidet sich nur von der Sprache und dem Ragdoll von der engl.
(Gegner kannst du nicht mehr durch den ganzen Level schießen).


----------



## fredthefreezer (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



> Ich check nicht so ganz, was du eigentlich willst... die deutsche Version von FC unterscheidet sich nur von der Sprache und dem Ragdoll von der engl.
> (Gegner kannst du nicht mehr durch den ganzen Level schießen).



Achso
dacht es geht um HL² weil´s is ja auch eigentlich ein HL² thread*g*
Also in der deutschen Version von FC isses so, dass die Gegner genauso durch die Luft fliegen und auch das Ragdollsystem beim Sterben wirkt.
NUR kannst du danach nicht mehr auf die Leiche einhacken und so, was in der UK version und in der ALTEN INDIZIERTEN, deutschen Version von FC möglich is.


----------



## N8Mensch (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



			
				fredthefreezer am 04.12.2004 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich check nicht so ganz, was du eigentlich willst... die deutsche Version von FC unterscheidet sich nur von der Sprache und dem Ragdoll von der engl.
> > (Gegner kannst du nicht mehr durch den ganzen Level schießen).
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. Das wollte ich doch nur wissen. Jetzt kann ich die Verpackung von dem game auch endlich öffnen. Bereits tote Gegner noch "bearbeiten", muss ich nicht unbedingt. Hauptsache die Sterbeanimationen sind enthalten und die Gegner fliegen bei Treffern so schön durch die Luft, wie oben auf den Bildern   .
Die Änderungen hätten ja schlimmer aussehen können, etwa wie in SoF2 DV oder Half-Life1 & CS DV, wo sich getroffene Gegner nur auf den Boden setzen und man nicht erkennt, ob sie tot sind oder nicht.


----------



## fredthefreezer (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



			
				N8Mensch am 04.12.2004 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> fredthefreezer am 04.12.2004 18:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ne also so isses echt net  
Des war schon ne schöne Scheiße bei HL1


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



			
				fredthefreezer am 04.12.2004 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne also so isses echt net
> Des war schon ne schöne Scheiße bei HL1



Jup, die hatten sich immer so komisch hingesetzt und mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. Sah eher aus als hätten sie Picknick gemacht   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## El_Cativo (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2004 01:08 schrieb:
			
		

> fredthefreezer am 04.12.2004 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war bei der DV von Gunma ja auch so. da ich aber die EV von Half Life hatte, und das bis Gunman nicht wusste, habe ich das am Anfang gar nicht gecheckt. Habe mich am Anfang total gewundert, warum meine ganzen verbündeten Soldaten auf dem Boden saßen und Picknick machten anstatt die Feinde die überall unterwegs waren zu bekämpfen   . Irgendwann ist mir dann klar geworden dass die alle Tot sind. das war echt das lächerlichste was ich je gesehen habe.......


----------



## DH2000 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*

 OOPS  OK, war vielleicht ein bisel vorschnell mit meiner Aussage. Hab mitlerweile auch geschnalt dass man einen Untertitel im spiel an schalten kann   !!!
Dennoch gibts dafür von mir ein dickes     , denn das is doch wohl alles andere als Zeitgemäß oder Inovativ, da kann ich ja gleich nebenbei ein Buch lesen! Denn wenn ich im spiel noch texte lesen darf, kann ich in dieser zeit das spiel nicht VOLL genießen oder seh ich das falsch?!?!


----------



## fredthefreezer (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



			
				DH2000 am 05.12.2004 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> OOPS  OK, war vielleicht ein bisel vorschnell mit meiner Aussage. Hab mitlerweile auch geschnalt dass man einen Untertitel im spiel an schalten kann   !!!
> Dennoch gibts dafür von mir ein dickes     , denn das is doch wohl alles andere als Zeitgemäß oder Inovativ, da kann ich ja gleich nebenbei ein Buch lesen! Denn wenn ich im spiel noch texte lesen darf, kann ich in dieser zeit das spiel nicht VOLL genießen oder seh ich das falsch?!?!



Ja du siehst das eindeutig falsch  
Denn man kann sehr wohl auch die Sprachausgabe auf deutsch stellen  
schon mal im Steameinstellungsmenü nachgeschaut?  
Also das nächste mal ein bischen nachdenken, bevor man was postet!


----------



## Despayrel (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*



			
				fredthefreezer am 05.12.2004 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DH2000 am 05.12.2004 14:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Checker, überall Checker     

MfG Despayrel


----------



## DH2000 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: FarCry*

Dann geht dat aba nur bei den Spielen die im deutschen Handel gekauft wurden und nicht für die, die es per gutschein gesaugt haben! Denn ich hab wenn ich im Steam alles auf Deutsch stelle nur Deutsche Untertitel und das is SCHEISSE! Und nu komm nich an vonwegen dann hasse US version denn die US Version brauch kenen Deutschen Untertitel!!!!


----------



## naturian (6. Dezember 2004)

*...*

Liebe PC Games,

Wie oft wollt ihr die News noch huchpuschen? langsam stressts wenn ich hier jeden Tag auf der seite "Half Life 2: Der Beste Egoshooter?" lese

also bitte lasst es ich finde es reicht wenn man es einmal zeigt und fertig


----------



## Golden1ce (6. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt ist mal an der Zeit,scharfe Kritik an VALVE auszusprechen. Was hat sich der Herr nur gedacht? Erst als ich dachte" das Spiel fängt jetzt richtig an " muss te ich mt roten Überraschungsugen feststellen "Das wars?!?!"

Dann extrem  Brainstorming : Moment mal wie lange haben Sie denn für das Spiel  nochmal gebraucht bzw. DIE ENGINE? OK schöne Grafik und so aber LEUTE fällt euch nichts auf? Wurden denn viele unter uns spielfreudigen friedlichen Menschen  nicht irgendwo getauscht? 

Ich kmme zur Sache: Ich glaube VALVE hat die Medien(PCGames, Gamezone etc.) durch Propaganda ausgenutzt, um der Welt anhand Screenshots und mit !absichtlichen! Terminverschiebungen (gut es ist nicht leicht einen "umfangreichen Prog eine genaue Release zu verkünden, aber schätzen kann ich als entwickler sehr gut wann mein project wirklich fertig werden kann)  HL2 zum sicheren Verkaufshit zu verhelfen. Allein STEAM der verdächtig viele Daten an verschieden verdächtige server versendet ist eine Spamsache für sich!! Alles was in unserem PC vorgeht wird statischen Zwecken wegen aufgezeichnet  und natürlich auch wie spiele ich meine reaktionszeiten usw was alles noch geschieht. Auch die Gutscheine. Warum werden wohl Gutscheine einen Jahr im Voraus verteilt?! Denkt nur an den Spamerfolg durch Steam, was für Summen... Wundert euch nicht ihr Besitzer eines Gutscheines wenn VALVE eines tages euren Account schließt  und Geld für die weiterbenutzung vrlangt. Wen es treffen wird entscheidet ganz allein STEAM!!  

Aber ertmal genung. Natürlich könnte ich einen ganzen Buch über VALVE und von einem gewissen hinterhältigen harr schreiben aber das soll euch mal zum denkne gaben, euren Intellekt überlasse ich den rest. ICH BEUKOTIERE VALVE PRODUKTE SOLANGE COMMERZ UND MACHT IM VORDERDRUNG STEHT! 

PS ZUM THEMA: GOLDEN EYE 007 IST IMMERNOCH MEIN FAVORIT!


----------



## DH2000 (6. Dezember 2004)

Könnte ma jemand diesen armen Kerl aus seinem Alptraum wecken!!!!
Also ich geb ja schon manchma komische sachen von mir aba son BULLSHIT hab ich noch nie gehört  !


----------



## ziegenbock (7. Dezember 2004)

Golden1ce am 06.12.2004 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist mal an der Zeit,scharfe Kritik an VALVE auszusprechen. Was hat sich der Herr nur gedacht? Erst als ich dachte" das Spiel fängt jetzt richtig an " muss te ich mt roten Überraschungsugen feststellen "Das wars?!?!"
> 
> Dann extrem  Brainstorming : Moment mal wie lange haben Sie denn für das Spiel  nochmal gebraucht bzw. DIE ENGINE? OK schöne Grafik und so aber LEUTE fällt euch nichts auf? Wurden denn viele unter uns spielfreudigen friedlichen Menschen  nicht irgendwo getauscht?
> 
> ...



bevor du anfängst ein buch zu schreiben lern erst mal ordentlich deutsch!!


----------



## Kinzi (7. Dezember 2004)

hat irgendwer gesagt du MUSST das spiel kaufen oder spielen?nein!
ich finde hl² spitze,auch auch far cry,doom3 etc... durch,finde alle 3 games sind toll mit schwächen und stärken.


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2004)

Kinzi am 07.12.2004 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> hat irgendwer gesagt du MUSST das spiel kaufen oder spielen?nein!
> ich finde hl² spitze,auch auch far cry,doom3 etc... durch,finde alle 3 games sind toll mit schwächen und stärken.



exakt meine meinung,


----------



## fredthefreezer (7. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt reichts doch echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jetzt is dieses Thema schon zum 100x in den News!!!!
Is doch langsam echt durchgekaut, als wenn VALVE nicht genug Werbung bekommt (gestern auf Pro7 kam ein Trailer*g*)
Also liebe PCGames   Lasst doch so einen Schwachsinn, wo kein Hahn mehr nach kräht(zweifellos ist HL² ein geiles spiel, dennoch muss man mittlerweile echt keine Werbung mehr dafür machen, da jeder weis, dass es geil ist!)!!!  ,


----------



## fredthefreezer (7. Dezember 2004)

...Und ich denke mal nicht, dass es sich schlecht verkäuft!!!


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2004)

fredthefreezer am 07.12.2004 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt reichts doch echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jetzt is dieses Thema schon zum 100x in den News!!!!
> Is doch langsam echt durchgekaut, als wenn VALVE nicht genug Werbung bekommt (gestern auf Pro7 kam ein Trailer*g*)
> Also liebe PCGames   Lasst doch so einen Schwachsinn, wo kein Hahn mehr nach kräht(zweifellos ist HL² ein geiles spiel, dennoch muss man mittlerweile echt keine Werbung mehr dafür machen, da jeder weis, dass es geil ist!)!!!  ,



dann ignorier die themen doch einfach, herrgott nochmal!


----------



## restkraftverstaerker (7. Dezember 2004)

fredthefreezer am 07.12.2004 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt reichts doch echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Jetzt is dieses Thema schon zum 100x in den News!!!!
> Is doch langsam echt durchgekaut, als wenn VALVE nicht genug Werbung bekommt (gestern auf Pro7 kam ein Trailer*g*)
> Also liebe PCGames   Lasst doch so einen Schwachsinn, wo kein Hahn mehr nach kräht(zweifellos ist HL² ein geiles spiel, dennoch muss man mittlerweile echt keine Werbung mehr dafür machen, da jeder weis, dass es geil ist!)!!!  ,



Ich denk mal, dass PCGames ausloten will, ob Hl² als Spiel des Jahres haltbar ist   

bitte bitte PCG: nich HL² als GotY, das wär wieder so eine Phars wie bei Black&White

dann nehmt lieber Schlacht um Mittelerde oder FarCry oder Doom


----------



## Freaky22 (7. Dezember 2004)

restkraftverstaerker am 07.12.2004 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> fredthefreezer am 07.12.2004 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nunja Doom3 gilt auch nicht als GotY maximal Engine of the year. naja half life 2 warja wirklich nicht schlecht. atmosphäre und umsetzung waren ja gut. Also denke ma FC oder HL2 werdens..


----------



## Regengott01 (7. Dezember 2004)

*Technik und Physik  - Athmosphäre - Story -  Abwechslung.  *
Diese vier Punkte machen HL2 für mich GANZ KLAR zum besten Shooter des Jahres. 

Doom3 ist nichts als eine hübsche Grafikdemo, FarCry war wunderschön aber hat mich nicht motiviert, weil es eine schlechte Story hatte. Der Charakter war mir schlicht und einfach gleichgültig.  

HL2 rules!!!! Nichts ist perfekt aber das war in oben genannten Punkten nahe dran.


----------



## Spooky01 (12. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 29.11.2004 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich bin ein ungeduldiger Mensch und will ein neues Spiel schnell installieren und spielen können. Dieser Kopierschutz hat eine Ewigkeit gebraucht, obwohl ich DSL habe.
Wenn man nur noch solche Spiele bekommen könnte müsste sich ja auch jeder Internet zulegen. In was für einem Land leben wir denn hier wenn das die Spielindustrie den Einwohnern vorschreibt? Ein Kopierschutz ist unumgänglich, aber es sollte ein Kopierschutz sein der keine Minderheiten (Internetlose Randgruppen) diskriminiert.


----------



## DH2000 (14. Dezember 2004)

@Spooky01

Also zu deiner frage in welchem land WIR leben: Deutschland!!!
Du soltest dich lieber ma fragen in welchem Land und für welches Land das Spiel hauptsächlich Produziert wurde: Die antwort, ganz klar USA, und dort besitzen mindestens 99% der Computerzocker einen I-Net Anschluß!!! 
Also wo lag noch gleich dein PROB???

PS: Wer 6 lange jahre auf so ein hammer spiel gewartet hat wird sich über einen tag früher oder später zocken (weil wegen Install und so) auch nich mehr aufregen! Die einzigsten die ich kenne die sich darüber aufregen sind nämlich Leute die versucht haben sich das Spiel zu saugen, das sind schließlich die jenigen die wirklich mehr arbeit als gewohnt haben    !
ICH kann die ganze aufregung irgendwie nich mehr nachvollziehen      !!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Dezember 2004)

DH2000 am 14.12.2004 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wer 6 lange jahre auf so ein hammer spiel gewartet hat wird sich über einen tag früher oder später zocken (weil wegen Install und so) auch nich mehr aufregen! Die einzigsten die ich kenne die sich darüber aufregen sind nämlich Leute die versucht haben sich das Spiel zu saugen, das sind schließlich die jenigen die wirklich mehr arbeit als gewohnt haben    !
> ICH kann die ganze aufregung irgendwie nich mehr nachvollziehen      !!!



Nur weil manche Leute eine andere Meinung zu diesem Thema haben, stempelst du sie gleich als Raubkopierer ab    Echt tolle Ansichten


----------



## DH2000 (15. Dezember 2004)

Shadow_Man am 15.12.2004 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> DH2000 am 14.12.2004 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das hab ich nicht gesagt! Ich sag nur, dass ICH noch keine andere erfahrung gemacht hab als Diese(siehe oben^^). Allerdings muss ich zugeben das ich auch nur 3-4 leutz kenne die eine Raubkopie nutzen! Alle anderen Kolegen von mir haben sich das Game gekauft und waren mehr als zufrieden; aba irgendeiner fiondet ja immer was zu kaken  !LEIDER.


----------

